# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2022 às 00:08)




----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 02:28)

Dezembro inicia-se com duas DEA a uma dezena de quilómetros ao largo de Tavira:






Quase no limite do radar de Coruche, ainda é possível identifcar a célula em causa:










O movimento é errático, talvez de sul, parecendo até que se reúne com outra célula vinda de norte.

Mesmo a terminar o dia de ontem, e continuando por este início de Dezembro, precipitação significativa pelo Sotavento, e na última hora de dia 30, a justificação do Aviso Amarelo:






E a primeira hora de hoje dia 1.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 02:34)

Acumulados de ontem na Região Sul: foi uma estação desta região que teve o maior acumulado diário deste dia de todo o continente, na rede IPMA. Quem diria?!


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 05:03)

O filme possível do radar, que embora distante da zona mais a sul, Algarve, ainda cobre toda a região.
Note-se a persistência das células ao largo da costa do Sotavento, com topos a atingirem mais de 12 Km de altitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

Por aqui, ainda acumulei 7 mm depois da meia-noite, o evento deixou 20 mm, por aqui, nada mau.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 21:48)

Houve bastante trovoada ao largo da costa do Sotavento, durante a madrugada e até cerca da 9h da manhã, e que terá sido bem visível desde Faro a Tavira.
As descargas nuvem-oceano mais intensas, visíveis, ocorreram a uma distância inferior a 50 Km, com intensidades que chegaram a atingir os 150 kA.

Ainda houve uma DEA positiva nuvem-solo sobre terra, bastante para o interior mas faz suspeitar de um erro de triangulação, cerca das 5:05 da madrugada:






A trovoada no oceano recomeçou pouco depois das 3h















Mais descargas notáveis em *spoiler*:



Spoiler: DEA Sotavento


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 04:24)

Já chove no Barlavento, acumulados às 4h até 10 mm (Lagoa).






Com o radar de Loulé desligado, os ecos no radar dinâmico não representam a real intensidade da precipitação no Algarve, pois são os registados pelo muito distante radar de Coruche.





1,5 mm em Portimão (aeródromo) e 1,3 mm em Albufeira são os maiores acumulados IPMA até às 3:00.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 04:32)

Maiores acumulados entre Portimão e Albufeira:






Cerca de *10 mm em 30 minutos* nesta estação de Lagoa. 12,7 mm acumulado do dia.* 9,2 mm em 25 minutos* nesta outra estação na mesma zona, Carvoeiro, 12,9 mm no dia. 11,4 mm em Porches.


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2022 às 12:02)

Alguma nebulosidade a chegar de S/SO, mas tudo calmo e sem chuva desde a madrugada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 12:22)

Chuva forte, por aqui e 6 mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 12:53)

12 mm, 10 mm na última hora. Sigo apenas com 12.6°C.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 14:03)

Acumulado subiu para 14 mm e já não chove. Foi uma bela surpresa face aos acumulados previstos pelos modelos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2022 às 14:14)

Alguma precipitação na zona do Campo Branco


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2022 às 16:01)

Bela tarde de chuva em Aljustrel


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Chuva fraca em Évora com pingos grossos


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

chovia bem entre Foros Vale Figueiras e Lavre, até havia muitos lençóis de água na zona de Lavre


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2022 às 20:00)

Boa noite,
Os últimos dias foram marcados por céu limpo e ambiente fresco. Durante a noite, o vento de nordeste tem impedido inversão significativa em zonas mais altas. Ainda assim, hoje nas zonas mais baixas houve formação de geada.
Céu pouco nublado até ao final da manhã, mas ao longo da tarde foi ficando mais coberto. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Máx: *15,1ºC*
Min: *3,3ºC*

Na última hora, tem estado a chover fraco. *0.6mm* acumulados até ao momento. 
*10,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Precipitação acumulada este sábado


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2022 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, 
Já choveu qq coisa, já ouvi trovoada e o céu está bastante ameaçador..


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo e já conta 1 mm.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Dez 2022 às 17:29)

está a trovejar por Albufeira, grande estrondo


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Por Loulé chove torrencialmente! E está a vir de onde?...de sul pois claro!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Já choveu qq coisa, já ouvi trovoada e o céu está bastante ameaçador..





aoc36 disse:


> está a trovejar por Albufeira, grande estrondo



Parece que agora vem, movimento geral para NNE:


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 17:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Loulé chove torrencialmente! E está a vir de onde?...de sul pois claro!



Quarteira com estações nos 19 mm, várias estações com mais de 10 mm.

Apesar da distância ao radar de Coruche, os ecos são volumosos e compactos. No litoral sul o radar só apanha acima dos 2/3 Km de altitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 17:42)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que agora vem, movimento geral para NNE:


O terraço do Bartolomeu Dias tem sempre umas belas vistas. 



trovoadas disse:


> Por Loulé chove torrencialmente! E está a vir de onde?...de sul pois claro!


Sem radar, é meter o dedinho de fora e ver de onde sopra o vento, aqui está SE, o sueste traz sempre festa. 

Lançado aviso amarelo para o Algarve em cima do joelho e foi antecipado. A partir das 18h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 17:50)

Estação na Praia de Quarteira, já leva 22.6 mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Olha a foto, vídeo, tlm, qualquer coisa...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 18:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem radar, é meter o dedinho de fora e ver de onde sopra o vento, aqui está SE, o sueste traz sempre festa.








Na zona média/alta das nuvens o movimento é para NNE, pelo que o "dedinho" de Coruche permite ver. Se à superfície o vento é de SE é bom sinal, indica células fortes a puxarem.

O radar de Porto Santo já desligou, esperemos que Coruche se aguente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

35 mm em Quarteira- https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IQUART25

Trovoada a caminho...


----------



## aoc36 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

Chove torrencialmente e vai trovejando de vez em quando. 

Faz lembrar quando Albufeira ficou de baixo de água, tb foi uma frente de sul.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2022 às 18:16)

Cut-off estás perdoada
Trovoada fortíssima por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

Agora sim, a trovoada entrou decididamente em terra, e com descargas potentes, >100 kA.
Os último dez minutos tiveram alguns impactos notáveis, área de Loulé:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2022 às 18:21)

Boa noite,
Finalmente bons relatos vindos do Algarve, bem precisa! 

Pelo Alto Alentejo, o dia de hoje foi marcado por céu com períodos de muito nublado e o sol lá ia espreitando de vez em quando. Ambiente agradável, uma vez que praticamente não houve vento.
Grande molha em Portalegre por volta da 1 da manhã, não contava com tanta chuva na noite passada. *6.3mm *acumulados na EMA entre as 00h e as 02h.

Em Arronches, *1.2mm* acumulados tanto ontem, como hoje.

Máx: *14,3ºC*
Min: *9,7ºC

11,5ºC* neste momento.

Venham de lá dias interessantes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

Até a barraca estremeceu com a bomba a NW daqui, muita chuva e vento e 6 mm.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:28)

A chuva não para desde as 14:30 15:00


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

Acumulados em alguns locais perto dos 40 mm (Quarteira). Já avançam para o Sotavento, até à Fuzeta.






Há mesmo muitas células graúdas a virem de sudoeste, numa corrente em ligação com a Madeira. Algumas vão perder-se, como é costume, no golfo de Cádiz e seguir para a Andaluzia, mas vai haver festa para todos.
Notar a célula a sul do Cabo de São Vicente.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 18:43)

Atenção a esta próxima célula em expansão, vai atingir a costa entre Faro e Albufeira:






Entretanto, a trovoada vai entrando mais para o interior mas menos frequente.
Outra bomba, esta na zona de S.Brás de Alportel:


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Pois o cenário está muito semelhante ao 30 de Novembro 2020, salvo erro, onde caíram os 100 e tal mm aqui na zona de Loulé que resultaram em inundações pontuais. 

Segue com chuva forte e trovoada ao longe.
Muita chuva na última hora! Mas já tinha começado de forma moderada desde as 16h30 e tem sido praticamenre contínua.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Em Quarteira já se caminha para os 60 mm! O acumulado sobe com uma velocidade incrível


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2022 às 18:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Em Quarteira já se caminha para os 60 mm! O acumulado sobe com uma velocidade incrível


Eu diria demasiado depressa até..


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu diria demasiado depressa até..


Pois a chuva por Loulé é fortíssima há já muito tempo! E continua, continua...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

Às 18h o maior acumulado nas IPMA era Albufeira com 22,9 mm. Faro, Loulé e Portimão eram as outras estações com acumulados relevantes.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu diria demasiado depressa até..





trovoadas disse:


> Pois a chuva por Loulé é fortíssima há já muito tempo! E continua, continua...



É necessário *Aviso Laranja para o distrito*, há zonas que excedem já os 40 e mesmo os 50 mm em 6 horas (em menos, até). Quarteira deve estar a começar a ter problemas nas zonas baixas. Teve > 30 mm/h.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:14)

Albufeira estará também no limite de Aviso Laranja, > 40 mm em 6 horas.

> 60 mm na Quarteira.

Esta célula, se não perder intensidade entretanto, vai trazer problemas acrescidos à zona litoral entre Albufeira e Olhão:


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2022 às 19:23)

A EMA de Loulé vai com 55,4mm
Albufeira: 38,7mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

Ourique, Almodôvar e Castro Verde a caminho dos 10mm








						CONDIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS ATUAIS
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Situação no sotavento e ao longo do vale do Guadiana:

Reflectividade (Radar da AEMET)

O ECHOTOP (Radar de Cáceres)  identifica estruturas convectivas entre os 6 e os 7 quilómetros de altitude a sul de Beja.

Os distritos com risco de actividade convectiva são Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro (Mapas do IPMA).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> É necessário *Aviso Laranja para o distrito*, há zonas que excedem já os 40 e mesmo os 50 mm em 6 horas (em menos, até). Quarteira deve estar a começar a ter problemas nas zonas baixas. Teve > 30 mm/h.


O mais estranho, é que os modelos mostravam isso para o final da tarde, mas o IPMA nem sequer tinha aviso amarelo para hoje, só começaria ás 6h da manhã e em cima do joelho lançaram, não sou muito de criticar o IPMA mas hoje errou.

Amanhã de manhã o caos pode ser pior, já que os modelos colocam bastante mais precipitação do que colocaram para o final da tarde de hoje e falo do WRF e Arome da AEMET.

Existem várias ocorrências em Quarteira e Vilamoura por inundações e busca e resgate terrestre de pessoas.

*Quarteira*
(Rua Vasco da Gama) - Lojas e garagens cheias de água

.




Edit (19:41)


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mais estranho, é que os modelos mostravam isso para o final da tarde, mas o IPMA nem sequer tinha aviso amarelo para hoje, só começaria ás 6h da manhã e em cima do joelho lançaram, não sou muito de criticar o IPMA mas hoje errou.
> 
> Amanhã de manhã o caos pode ser pior, já que os modelos colocam bastante mais precipitação do que colocaram para o final da tarde de hoje e falo do WRF e Arome da AEMET.
> 
> Existem várias ocorrências em Quarteira e Vilamoura por inundações e busca e resgate terrestre de pessoas.



Nem atendem o telefone. Há algum contacto do IPMA 24 horas que não esteja na página? 

Não se percebe, ficam à espera de ver os acumulados atingirem os limites dos critérios?? Então não é óbvio que iriam exceder os valores de 40 e mesmo de 60 mm em 6 horas??


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

*43,8 mm em Loulé*, na última hora (já lá vão 45 minutos), e não pôem AVISO VERMELHO??







Isto já não tem nada a ver com os modelos preverem ou não preverem, tem a ver com estarem com atenção às estações! Ao menos isso!!


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2022 às 19:48)

Realmente não se percebe a (não) actuação do IPMA . Esperemos que não hajam danos pessoais.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2022 às 19:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mais estranho, é que os modelos mostravam isso para o final da tarde, mas o IPMA nem sequer tinha aviso amarelo para hoje, só começaria ás 6h da manhã e em cima do joelho lançaram, não sou muito de criticar o IPMA mas hoje errou.


Nenhum modelo previa mais que 10mm acumulados até às 21h de hoje, com excepção do Arome que previa um pouco mais que 20mm. Posto isto, sendo um evento convectivo havia alguma probabilidade de ocorrências de acumulados mais elevados pontualmente, não seria estranho ser emitido um aviso para o Algarve.

Mais do que a "cor" do aviso, acho que o maior problema é os radares mais importantes para acompanharem os eventos estarem inúmeras vezes "off" quando são necessários. São uma ferramenta fundamental para a previsão a muito curto prazo e estamos neste momento a acompanhar uma situação de tempo severo com um radar localizado a mais de 300km do centro da acção...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

David sf disse:


> Nenhum modelo previa mais que 10mm acumulados até às 21h de hoje, com excepção do Arome que previa um pouco mais que 20mm. Posto isto, sendo um evento convectivo havia alguma probabilidade de ocorrências de acumulados mais elevados pontualmente, não seria estranho ser emitido um aviso para o Algarve.
> 
> Mais do que a "cor" do aviso, acho que o maior problema é os radares mais importantes para acompanharem os eventos estarem inúmeras vezes "off" quando são necessários. São uma ferramenta fundamental para a previsão a muito curto prazo e estamos neste momento a acompanhar uma situação de tempo severo com um radar localizado a mais de 300km do centro da acção...


Nada disso justifica não estarem atentos aos registos das estações.


----------



## Bruno Palma (4 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

Sem avisos, sem radar em Loulé, quase sem IPMA, já estou a ver no que vai dar em eventuais estragos... é o passa culpas como sempre...


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2022 às 19:52)

meko60 disse:


> Realmente não se percebe a (não) actuação do IPMA . Esperemos que não hajam danos pessoais.


Neste momento não há muito a fazer. Pintarem um mapa com uma cor diferente é absolutamente irrelevante. A generalidade dos modelos subestimou a situação, não foi possível avisar com antecedência. Agora é com a Proteção Civil.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

42,4 mm Albufeira (0,1 mm às 14:00)
58,8 mm Loulé (0,0 mm às 15:20)

Actualizaram os avisos às 16:49. Nada!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 20:00)

Bruno Palma disse:


> já estou a ver no que vai dar em eventuais estragos... é o passa culpas como sempre...



Daqui a pouco é melhor fazer _printscreen_ das tabelas das EMA's... à cautela.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2022 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Actualizaram os avisos às 16:49. Nada!


Quando as células passarem é que sobem o aviso.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Malta isto de convecção dá quase sempre picos de precipitação muito altos e pontuais...Loulé teve a sorte ou azar de ter caído a força do aguaceiro mesmo em cima do pluvi deles heheh.
Os modelos estavam fixes, nós no BW usamos muito o ARPEGE e corremos um algoritmo de previsão convectiva com os dados deles, e estava bastante evidente o potencial para convecção intensa. o Harmonie da AEMET, os próprios ensembles do modelo europeu, estão potentes também...Vão ser 24h interessantes no sul.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando as células passarem é que sobem o aviso.



Ainda mais estranho é que na previsão oficial, os períodos de maior intensidade de precipitação ainda estão para vir esta noite/madrugada e amanhã.
Se assim fôr e com a situação já criada em vários locais, justificava-se prevenir desde já, mesmo que depois o aviso se revelasse mais alto do que o necessário.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2022 às 20:07)

Entretanto a instabilidade vai "subindo" estando agora a afectar particularmente a região a sueste de Beja, encaminhando-se para norte/nordeste... Parece perder velocidade quanto mais para norte.

Rain Alarm


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2022 às 20:15)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento não há muito a fazer. Pintarem um mapa com uma cor diferente é absolutamente irrelevante. A generalidade dos modelos subestimou a situação, não foi possível avisar com antecedência. Agora é com a Proteção Civil.


Exacto. Nesta altura não fará grande diferença se metem amarelo, Laranja ou Vermelho. Já está a chover... já inundou em alguns locais.. as pessoas já viram que está a chover bem... Já deviam ter actualizado logo a meio da tarde...

Depois, hoje é Domingo à tarde... se calhar não está lá ninguém responsável em Serviço...

E depois, acompanhar uma situação destas, sem radar... (ainda por cima já estramos sem radar há vários meses), não é uma situação que se entenda. 
A avaria pode ser complicada... pode não haver peças... mas caramba... já lá vão vários meses seguidos... 

Por aqui, 22mm em Carvoeiro e 11mm no Sitio das Fontes. Veremos as próximas horas. Algumas trovoadas também, mas a muita chuva que cai, não possibilita sequer colocar a máquina no tripé... eheh... vi vários flashes, 2 ou 3 deles com 2 ou 3 segundos quase de duração (daquelas que se "agarram" ao chão :P ), mas não consegui ver raios ainda. Estar sem radar também não ajuda a escolher uma posição favorável.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 20:19)

ecobcg disse:


> E depois, acompanhar uma situação destas, sem radar...



"Dantes" nem radar havia, mas se calhar a observação das imagens de satélite era feita mais meticulosamente, entre outro tipo de observações obtidas nas estações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2022 às 20:21)

Acumulados parciais da estação de Loulé.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Já que não temos radar de Loulé, sempre existe o da AEMET e o se o IPMA estiver às "escuras" como nós, poderia recorrer ao mesmo. Células com topos bastante elevados antes de entrar no Algarve. Penso que dava para perceber que poderia estar a caminho de terra algo mais severo:





Em tempos atrás não havia radares e tinha de se acompanhar estas situações de outra forma. Agora, investiu-se o dinheiro neles e muitas vezes quando são necessários, não estão funcionais.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 20:29)

Célula continua em aproximação a Faro-Sotavento. Do lado Oeste perdeu força, a actividade eléctrica está agora a Sul de Faro, deverá assim atingir mais de Faro para Leste.












Esta foi a DEA que mais recentemente e mais perto esteve da costa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 20:32)

Valente estrondo.  Se chover aqui, o que caiu em Quarteira, vai dar enormes problemas.devido ás obras e à lama.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

E ainda vem lá muita coisa a SW de Sagres... para a madrugada e manhã de amanhã...
Essa agora vai entrar aí pelo Sotavento e Espanha... depois é uma pequena pausa até chegar o resto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 20:55)

Assim por alto, sem analisar acumulados horários e tendo em conta apenas os acumulados em 6 horas:


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

A maré agora estará cheia às 00h28, em Faro.
Foi a sorte da chuvada desta tarde cair com a maré ainda vazia...
Veremos agora se teremos alguma chuvada mais forte a coincidir com a maré cheia durante o início da madrugada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

Pelo radar parece é que vai tudo para Espanha....


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

Nova linha de instabilidade formada em deslocamento para norte quase a chegar ao Algarve. Próximas horas poderão trazer muita precipitação para todo o sotavento algarvio.

Radar Sevilha


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2022 às 21:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelo radar parece é que vai tudo para Espanha....
> Ver anexo 3082


É preciso ver mais a "longo prazo" 





É capaz de cair mais alguma coisa ainda no sul de Portugal nas próximas horas...


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2022 às 21:12)

Senão vejamos..


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2022 às 21:16)

João Pedro disse:


> É preciso ver mais a "longo prazo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo muito a sul e este... ja nao estou nada confiante


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tudo muito a sul e este... ja nao estou nada confiante


Alguma vez estás? That's the question...
Não sofras por antecipação...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tudo muito a sul e este... ja nao estou nada confiante


Isso já é mesmo feitio... ou então não sabes interpretar nada ....
Vá... analisa lá as cartas de superfície... a posição da depressão nas próximas horas e o satélite...
Não é só o radar que interessa... como alguém já disse, e bem, temos que ver como as coisas poderão evoluir nas próximas horas...
E, no caso de formação de células convectivas... as mesmas nem aparecerão no radar até se formarem... Portanto, aquilo que se vê no satélite, ainda irá alterar.. umas células dissiparão, outras irão formar-se...
Há que analisar as coisas... e não é estar pessimista e tal.. quase sempre sai-te o "tiro pela culatra", quando num post dizes que já não vai acontecer nada, como depois metes novo post a dizer que tens chuva torrencial... irra... já cá andas há muitos anos.. mas aprender alguma coisa, é difícil...


----------



## MikeCT (4 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Parou por agora de chover.
Por Faro (cidade) tenho 26,6mm
No Corotelo , S. Brás de Alportel, tenho 56,9mm

Vamos ver se chega aos 100 até amanhã á tarde


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

Últimas DEA em terra, enquanto prosseguem para nordeste sem atingir o sotavento outras células bastante mais a sul:









E alguns acumulados do dia significativos de EMA's no Algarve ou próximas:

*49,4 mm Albufeira (21:20)*
  3,7 mm Aljezur (23:30)
  8,9 mm Castro Marim (21:30)
*11,5 mm Castro Verde (21:30)*
  3,7 mm Elvas (21:30)
  4,7 mm Fóia (19:50)
*66,6 mm Loulé (21:30)
19,0 mm Olhão (21:30)
13,9 mm Praia da Rocha (20:40)
16,9 mm Tavira (21:30)

Albufeira* teve *21,3 mm* em 60 minutos (6x10 minutos), das 17:30 às 18:30 (ou 17:40 às 18:40). Há acumulados em 60 minutos que podiam ter sido horários notáveis.
Por vezes os acumulados horários das horas certas não mostram a real intensidade máxima da precipitação.

Já os *43,8 mm* horários (19:00) de* Loulé* coincidiram exactamente com o período de 60 minutos (6x10 minutos) mais intenso.

Nas estações WU também há acumulados em 60 minutos (12x5 minutos) que atingiram valores > 30 mm, mas ainda não encontrei valores hoje que rivalizem com o da EMA de Loulé, ou seja, esta foi a estação por onde passou a maior intensidade das células em 60 minutos, de entre as estações disponíveis.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

O AROME das 12z está muitíssimo agressivo para o Algarve, estamos a falar de acumulados localmente bastante superiores a 100 mm em 12 horas no sotavento. Claro que espero que esteja a exagerar como muitas vezes o faz, mas deve servir de aviso que algo mais extremo pode ocorrer. As imagens de satélite mostram muita atividade no mar a S/SW, em direcção ao Algarve. Vamos ver no que dá, e se por um lado toda a água é bem vinda ao sul do país, a ver se não causa muitos estragos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

Por aqui, o acumulado foi de 19 mm.

Deixo aqui, a previsão sempre "louca" do Arome.


----------



## okcomputer (4 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Pela minha experiencia modelos tendem a sobrestimar estas situações no Algarve e depois o grosso da coisa passa mais a leste, nunca entendi bem porquê mas desconfio que tem a ver com orografia, resolução dos modelos, etc, sendo de facto um pouco mais a leste que se dá muito mais convergência nos níveis baixos na interface oceano/terra e nos níveis médios e altos devido à cadeia montanhosa do Atlas em Marrocos

Mas isso não invalida que volta e meia acabem mesmo por suceder situações extremas no Algarve, não é propriamente inédito, já aconteceu muitas vezes e toda a atenção e avisos são mais do que apropriados nesta situação


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O AROME das 12z está muitíssimo agressivo para o Algarve, estamos a falar de acumulados localmente bastante superiores a 100 mm em 12 horas no sotavento. Claro que espero que esteja a exagerar como muitas vezes o faz, mas deve servir de aviso que algo mais extremo pode ocorrer. As imagens de satélite mostram muita atividade no mar a S/SW, em direcção ao Algarve. Vamos ver no que dá, e se por um lado toda a água é bem vinda ao sul do país, a ver se não causa muitos estragos.


Esse modelo parece que vê algo estacionário sobre o Sotavento,, mas posso estar a interpretar mal.

As barras de VRSA e Faro/Olhão estão condicionadas, não esquecer que amanhã está prevista ondulação forte de Sul com 2.5 a 3.5 metros.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Termino o dia com uns míseros 4mm e sem nada à vista no radar


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

Por aqui, vão caindo uns pingos devido aos restos das células. Com a depressão ainda distante, é o que cá chega, para já.   

Tem-se vindo a notar um aumento gradual do vento. Estão *11,1ºC*.

Veremos as próximas horas e o dia de amanhã.
Está agressivo a Sul do Continente:


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 23:31)

Exemplos de estações WU com acumulados notáveis (> 20 mm) em 60 minutos, produzidos pela *célula das 18*h:

Estações a Norte e Leste de Loulé:
*24,4 mm* das *18:14 às 19:14* em Amendoeira (Querença).
*30,2 mm* das *18:09 às 19:09* em Fonte da Murta (São Brás de Alportel).
*25,2 mm* das *18:09 às 19:09* em Corotelo (São Brás de Alportel).
*24,1 mm* das *18:19 às 19:19* em Funchais (São Brás de Alportel).
*22,4 mm* das *18:14 às 19:14* em Quinta da Tôr (Loulé).

Estação a Sueste de Loulé:
*24,1 mm* das *18:09 às 19:09 *em Charneca (Santa Bárbara de Nexe).

A Sul (Quarteira):
*35,7 mm *das *17:49 às 18:49 *em Quarteira (Vila Sol).
*34,3 mm* das *17:44 às 18:44* em Quarteira.
*32,7 mm* das *17:49 às 18:49 *em Quarteira (praia).


Localização destas estações em relação à EMA de Loulé, onde foi registado o máximo horário de 43,8 mm das 18:00 às 19:00.

Hexágonos: estações com > 30 mm/60 minutos; Pentágonos: estações com > 20 mm/60 minutos.






Há um vazio de estações imediatamente a Oeste da EMA de Loulé, com uma larga zona entre Quarteira e Albufeira sem registo de acumulados e deste modo a EMA aparece com o acumulado algo isolado, tendo apenas a SSW as estações de Quarteira com acumulados mais próximos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2022 às 23:46)

Precipitação acumulada este domingo


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Termino o dia com uns míseros 4mm e sem nada à vista no radar


O radar de Loulé está off, logo é normal não se ver nada. Se continuar indisponível ao longo do evento todo, vais dizer todos os dias que não se vislumbra nada no radar? Não sei de quantos mm's estavas à espera hoje, mas não estava previsto muito mais do que esses valores para essa zona. Basicamente pode-se dizer que é só vontade de se lamentar, porque analisar modelos e imagens satélites...enfim.
Mais vale já nem dizer nada porque adianta 0, mas também começa a ser demais e já enjoa estar sempre a ler o mesmo.


----------



## tonítruo (4 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

As imagens de satélite até metem medo


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Torna-se claro que a ausência de estações no oceano e sem o radar, apenas as imagens de satélite podiam fazer prever a intensidade de precipitação desta célula ou aglomerado de células, uma vez que os modelos terão falhado na modelação a qualquer prazo. Mas a análise das imagens daria apenas uma margem inferior a uma hora, caso fosse possível detectar que os acumulados iam ser muito superiores aos previstos pelos modelos.
A situação foi a pior possível em relação a possibilidade de previsão atempada: quando começou, a margem de aviso era praticamente nula ou de apenas alguns minutos, e mesmo assim, só teria sido útil para localidades já bem no interior.

O que pode ser agora publicado pelo IPMA é uma comunicação simples que foque aqueles aspectos da dificuldade de previsão. E o enfâse será, sem dúvida, posto na ausência do radar e na falta do investimento apropriado que evitasse esta demora na retoma do seu funcionamento.

Apesar do exposto, sustento que o Aviso devia mesmo assim ter sido elevado para Laranja, como já aconteceu noutras situações. Esta ausência de qualquer reacção/explicação pública, mesmo atrasada (e era justificável esse atraso) é que pode lançar o descrédito nas previsões do IPMA. Tem de haver mais diálogo em tempo útil, arriscar mais em Avisos pela positiva do que pela negativa. Esta foi uma situação de Aviso pela negativa.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

Se bem me lembro, acho que este foi o dia com maior acumulado do ano em Albufeira, recordo-me de um dia com chuva torrencial e trovoada forte em março mas duvido que tenha acumulado mais que 49mm...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

tonítruo disse:


> As imagens de satélite até metem medo



Sem dúvida.

Aquela célula parece ir direita ao Barlavento, talvez passe o pico da sua maturidade antes de chegar a terra porque se toca zonas urbanas (Lagos, Portimão, etc) com aquele aspecto são mais inundações repentinas em perspectiva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 00:18)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Aquela célula parece ir direita ao Barlavento, talvez passe o pico da sua maturidade antes de chegar a terra porque se toca zonas urbanas (Lagos, Portimão, etc) com aquele aspecto são mais inundações repentinas em perspectiva.


Oxalá chegasse a Serpa mas duvido


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2022 às 00:18)

Eu já vi mais de 100 mm no Porto num dia. Foi um dia normal de chuva. Ora no Algarve o urbanismo não respeitou o traçado das antigas linhas de água. Na agricultura intensiva já vi dois ribeiros que desapareceram! E no Algarve também não respeitaram a localização das antigas lagoas que acumulavam as águas das chuvas. Se tivessem aprendido as lições que o Arquiteto Gonçalo Ribeiro Teles deu nos anos 60 não fariam estas asneiras.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Aquela célula parece ir direita ao Barlavento, talvez passe o pico da sua maturidade antes de chegar a terra porque se toca zonas urbanas (Lagos, Portimão, etc) com aquele aspecto são mais inundações repentinas em perspectiva.


Oxalá chega


StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Aquela célula parece ir direita ao Barlavento, talvez passe o pico da sua maturidade antes de chegar a terra porque se toca zonas urbanas (Lagos, Portimão, etc) com aquele aspecto são mais inundações repentinas em perspectiva.


Onde se essas imagens?


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 00:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Oxalá chegasse a Serpa mas duvido



O problema é que para chegar a Serpa com a precipitação tão esperada, tem de passar primeiro pelo litoral com uma intensidade algo destruidora. 
Não desejes tanto mal aos concidadãos algarvios. O que se pode esperar é que a convecção se reconstrua melhor já no interior, mas que seja moderada, apenas, ao passar no litoral.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde se essas imagens?


Aqui.

Depois escolhe com ou sem cores das massas de ar (Compósito de massas de ar) e com ou sem topos das nuvens/frias.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

Bom preparem-se mas é para a noite! Fiem-se na virgem(IPMA) e não se precavenham. O IPMA faz o que pode e ainda mais é Domingo...
Além do mais haverem grandes inundações com 50/60l é ridículo e esse assunto já foi muito discutido. A sociedade é que tem fazer algo quanto a isso, ainda por cima eu que sou altamente crítico do Algarve litoral...

Entretanto pus o dedinho lá fora e ele sentiu logo o vento a puxar...a noite promete


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2022 às 00:54)

joralentejano disse:


> O radar de Loulé está off, logo é normal não se ver nada. Se continuar indisponível ao longo do evento todo, vais dizer todos os dias que não se vislumbra nada no radar? Não sei de quantos mm's estavas à espera hoje, mas não estava previsto muito mais do que esses valores para essa zona. Basicamente pode-se dizer que é só vontade de se lamentar, porque analisar modelos e imagens satélites...enfim.
> Mais vale já nem dizer nada porque adianta 0, mas também começa a ser demais e já enjoa estar sempre a ler o mesmo.


Todos estes anos a ler as mensagens do membro em questão já deu para perceber algumas coisinhas.

É uma pessoa que gosta de viver na ilusão, no geral. Talvez seja um mecanismo de defesa. Por um lado, apesar de viver no alentejo, e acredito que conheça bem o clima da região onde vive, prefere criar um mundo imaginário onde Serpa é a zona mais chuvosa, fria e quente do país. Por outro, não faz análises realistas dos modelos (só deve seguir o GFS), o que faz com que em todos os eventos eleve em demasia a fasquia. Obviamente que se desilude. E aí entra a versão pessimista. Ignora os factos e não analisa (outra vez) as imagens de satélite e radar como deve ser.
É uma pessoa orgulhosa, não admite que erra, recusa-se a aprender. Lá está, prefere viver na bolha imaginária que criou e o ciclo repete-se vezes e vezes sem conta. Nós, como comunidade, temos duas opções: ou simplesmente ignoramos ou então investimos tempo em alguém que se recusa a aprender, o que é desgastante...


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 01:12)

Vamos ver se com o que se ve no satélite me safo, se não for desta nao acredito que tao cedo tenhamos uma oportunidade tão boa. Menos de 20mm até ao fim do dia de segunda-feira em Serpa será um fiasco para mim


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 01:46)

Aviso Laranja para precipitação nos distritos de Faro e Beja, emitido hoje à 1:19.  

Gigantesca, mas não sei se se aguentará até chegar em terra, esperemos que não.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

StormRic disse:


> Aviso Laranja para precipitação nos distritos de Faro e Beja, emitido hoje à 1:19.
> 
> Gigantesca, mas não sei se se aguentará até chegar em terra, esperemos que não.


Para já,  não se vê nem um único flash dessa a SW. A ver se a chuva entra...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 02:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Para já,  não se vê nem um único flash dessa a SW. A ver se a chuva entra...



Parece dirigir-se para o Cabo de São Vicente/Sagres. Também aparenta expandir-se para o lado esquerdo  e assim atingir o sudoeste. Este movimento se fôr seguido pelas células atrás levá-las-à pelo litoral Oeste da Região Sul e chegando ao distrito de Setúbal. Daí o Aviso Laranja para Beja e também o Amarelo para Setúbal.


----------



## Windshear (5 Dez 2022 às 02:49)

O final do dia tambem esteve agreste aqui pelo Aeroporto de Faro.
O Jet2 de Newcastle deus duas "voltinhas ao quarteirão" á espera que a tormenta passasse mas a malvada não passou, e não teve outro remédio senão voltar a subir e ir até Málaga.
Uns momentos antes um camarada conseguiu entrar mas já com dificuldade pois estava uma célula bem ativa na final da pista 10, e quando estava na curtinha (dá para ver ali a luzinha), já estava uma squall line a ficar bem vincada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 02:58)

O radar de Sevilha mostra uma torre a dirigir-se para o litoral entre Albufeira e Faro.
Inicialmente com topo entre os 10 e os 12 Km já se desmantelou um pouco.
Mas o eco da precipitação mantém-se acima dos 36 dBZ.

Precipitação (reflectividade):









Topos (altitude):


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 03:14)

Enquanto se espera o resultado da entrada das células, ficam os acumulados na Região Sul (mapa IPMA) dos quatro dias de Dezembro:

















O destaque vai, claro, para os *66,6 mm* ( ) de Loulé, os *49,4 mm* de Albufeira e os 29,2 mm de Faro (aeroporto).


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 03:38)

StormRic disse:


> O radar de Sevilha mostra uma torre a dirigir-se para o litoral entre Albufeira e Faro.
> Inicialmente com topo entre os 10 e os 12 Km já se desmantelou um pouco.
> Mas o eco da precipitação mantém-se acima dos 36 dBZ.



A torre desfez-se e a intensidade da precipitação diminuiu, passando a indistinguível das outras áreas. Pelo contrário, no interior, perto do limite distrital, Algarve/Alentejo, há ecos que se intensificaram à medida que entram no sueste alentejano. Talvez cheguem a Serpa... 






Novas torres desenvolvem-se a sul do Sotavento, com movimento para... Norte.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 04:19)

Novas torres com movimento NNE, topos > 12 Km.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 04:32)

Novas trovoadas a entrarem pelo Sotavento, VRSA e Tavira, Faro quase.









Ecos da célula de trovoada em Monte Gordo / Altura > 48 dBZ, topo da célula 10 a 12 Km.

Apesar da distância, o radar de Coruche consegue "ver" estas torres:


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 04:49)

Até às 4.20 os acumulados de hoje estão longe de ter os valores que se podiam esperar do aparato celular visível no satélite.
No radar de Sevilha é perceptível que os ecos se desvanecem ao chegar à costa e são localizados, e só mais para o interior voltam a intensificar-se, mas pouco.

*12,9 mm Castro Marim*
  5,1 mm Tavira
  1,3 mm Praia da Rocha
  4,3 mm Olhão
  1,4 mm Loulé
  0,1 mm Fóia
  0,7 mm Elvas
  1,1 mm Castro Verde
  4,2 mm Aljezur
*9,4 mm Albufeira*


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 05:00)

Acumulados no Sotavento a subir rapidamente com a entrada das recentes células, estes sim com valores bastante volumosos:











Destaque para o dilúvio sobre *Tavira*. Numa estação foram registados *28,5 mm em 20 minutos*! Veremos se podem ser confirmados.
Noutra estação foram *14,2 mm em 15 minutos*. Estes valores estão registados a partir das 4:34.
Luz de Tavira com *14,0 mm em 10 minutos*.
Pedras d'El Rei *8,9 mm em 5 minutos*.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 05:26)

A trovoada destas células de Tavira/VRSA teve DEA mais frequentes, subindo depois o curso do Guadiana em ambas as margens:


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 05:33)

Actualização das EMA's às 5:00/5:10

*23,4 mm Castro Marim (11,9 mm das 4:00 às 5:00)
16,4 mm Tavira*
 2,6 mm Praia da Rocha
*11,3 mm Olhão*
  7,0 mm Loulé
 0,1 mm Fóia
 0,7 mm Elvas
 4,6 mm Castro Verde
 4,2 mm Aljezur
*11,5 mm Albufeira*

Último aspecto da célula do Sotavento/Guadiana:





A célula a sul tem uma trajectória NNE/NE que a levará para lá da fronteira.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 07:57)

Desde as 7h que chove torrencialmente, por Faro cidade* só na ultima hora vou com  60,2mm!*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 08:04)

O vento está muito forte, com a EMA a registar rajadas de 75 km/h e começa a chover com alguma intensidade, o acumulado é apenas de 15 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2022 às 08:10)

Algumas estações no Sotavento Algarvio já com acumulados superiores a 50mm. A estação do IPMA de Castro Marim (RN Sapal) segue com 53,7mm até às 7h50, sendo que 48,4mm foram registados em 2h20 (entre as 4h20 e as 6h40).






Esta estação em Tavira registou uma rajada de 100,7km/h


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 08:15)

Rua de S. Luis , Faro


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2022 às 08:26)

MikeCT disse:


> Desde as 7h que chove torrencialmente, por Faro cidade* só na ultima hora vou com  60,2mm!*


Aqui na Rua do Alportel não vejo nada de especial!


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 08:32)

Segue a tabela de acumulados


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2022 às 08:44)

MikeCT disse:


> Segue a tabela de acumulados
> 
> Ver anexo 3093


Desses supostos valores cerca de 53 mm foram registados em cerca de 1/2 hora. 
Se aqui na  Rua do Alportel tivesse chovido isso eu saberia, com muito menos no outro dia... A estrada parecia um rio!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 09:09)

Faro (Aeroporto) com 19.1 mm entre as 7h e as 8h.

Por aqui, o acumulado subiu para 26 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 09:26)

Pelo menos Mértola com um bom acumulado finalmente


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 09:46)

Desde Albufeira a VRSA têm ocorrências, devido a inundações e quedas de árvores, sendo Albufeira e Faro que registam mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

Por aqui chuva fraca, temperatura nos 10°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 10:43)

As imagens da CMTV provam os valores da estação do @MikeCT , só lembro-me de ver a Universidade na Penha com água nos auditórios a 28 de Novembro de 2006 quando caíram 44.3 mm numa 1 hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2022 às 10:54)

Tem assim um ar tropical, não?


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 11:52)

Alguns registos desde Faro:


Em Arronches tem estado a chover desde as 6 da manhã, de forma fraca na generalidade. Acumulado de *10.2mm* até ao momento.

*11,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Até nas freguesias chove muito mais que na sede de Concelho, impressionante


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Até nas freguesias chove muito mais que na sede de Concelho, impressionante Ver anexo 3099


É uma variável ser Concelho ou Freguesia? Influencia o estado do tempo? 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 12:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As imagens da CMTV provam os valores da estação do @MikeCT , só lembro-me de ver a Universidade na Penha com água nos auditórios a 28 de Novembro de 2006 quando caíram 44.3 mm numa 1 hora.


Eu tive à janela a maior parte do tempo e foi realmente brutal com o rain rate sempre acima dos 100mm/h

A cidade ficou um caos de um modo geral


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Até nas freguesias chove muito mais que na sede de Concelho, impressionante Ver anexo 3099



 É queixares-te ao presidente da Junta de Freguesia aí da zona...


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 12:17)

Continua a chover moderadamente com períodos de chuva forte. (como agora)

Sigo hoje com 102.8mm


----------



## amdfan (5 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

MikeCT disse:


> Continua a chover moderadamente com períodos de chuva forte. (como agora)
> 
> Sigo hoje com 102.8mm



Segundo o Wikipedia, Faro tem acumulados anuais medios de 505mm, se assim for sao 20% do ano num dia....... jasusss


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 12:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Até nas freguesias chove muito mais que na sede de Concelho, impressionante Ver anexo 3099


Já viste o teu azar, agora imagina viveres aqui e teres 29 mm e em Faro (Cidade) já passa dos 100 mm, quem tem o karma mais lixado tu ou eu? Aqui, dá quase para atirar duma ponte.  Mas, sei que moro numa zona especial e que situações de sul/sw não são tão benéficas, mas tem outras situações como em Novembro de 2020 em que chovia a potes aqui e em Faro nada é o karma. A compensação virá um dia para mim.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já viste o teu azar, agora imagina viveres aqui e teres 29 mm e em Faro (Cidade) já passa dos 100 mm, quem tem o karma mais lixado tu ou eu? Aqui, dá quase para atirar duma ponte.  Mas, sei que moro numa zona especial e que situações de sul/sw não são tão benéficas, mas tem outras situações como em Novembro de 2020 em que chovia a potes aqui e em Faro nada é o karma. A compensação virá um dia para mim.


E é que continua a malhar bem, agora puxada a vento (cerca de 40 km/h)..sigo com 113,0mm, está a média do mês feita em 6 horas

No Corotelo ( S. Brás de Alportel) sigo hoje com 76,2mm


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver se com o que se ve no satélite me safo, se não for desta nao acredito que tao cedo tenhamos uma oportunidade tão boa. Menos de 20mm até ao fim do dia de segunda-feira em Serpa será um fiasco para mim









Está quase! Mais 1,2 mm!  Estamos todos a torcer, queremos que fiques feliz!


----------



## comentador (5 Dez 2022 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, Alvalade do Sado segue com apenas 6 mm e vá lá com muito custo. Esta zona não restam dúvidas que é das mais secas do País e continuamos numa seca gravíssima a piorar a cada ano que passa.

Se as tempestades vêm de oeste, fica tudo no Norte, Centro e Alto Alentejo, se as tempestades entram pelo Sul fica tudo no Algarve ou interior Alentejano. 
O rio Sado continua seco sem haver um único fio de água corrente.

É de facto frustrante ver a maioria do País com a situação da seca a melhorar e nós aqui, a piorar cada vez mais. Barragens, furos poços, etc sem água e a pouca que existe sem qualidade nenhu


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 13:47)

Praia fluvial de Alcoutim:


Mais imagens da Baixa de Faro:


*13mm *por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2022 às 13:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Está quase! Mais 1,2 mm!  Estamos todos a torcer, queremos que fiques feliz!


O escudo lá, é daqueles resistentes que custa a quebrar...
Por aqui continuamos com chuva fraca .


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

Novas linhas de instabilidade cruzam agora o Algarve... A possibilidade de chuvas fortes mantêm-se ao longo da tarde para o Algarve, nomeadamente pela zona central e pelo sotavento algarvio. 

Radar Sevilha


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2022 às 14:00)

Fiasco evitado por Serpa agora mesmo! 





Até estou emocionado...


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2022 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde Albufeira a VRSA têm ocorrências, devido a inundações e quedas de árvores, sendo Albufeira e Faro que registam mais.


Bem que precisava, podia era não vir tudo de uma vez, costumo ir para Monte Gordo passar férias e a zona já há uns anos que se ressentia da falta de chuva...

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2022 às 14:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Fiasco evitado por Serpa agora mesmo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até me vieram as lágrimas aos olhos...


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Praia fluvial de Alcoutim:


A estação El Granado, a poucos quilómetros de Alcoutim vai com 99,4mm nas últimas 24h.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 14:54)

As EMA's não dão uma ideia do que choveu em vários locais:

*43,8 mm Albufeira* (14:10)
15,2 mm Aljezur (14:20)
 2,5 mm Alvalade (14:30)
*47,6 mm Amareleja* (14:20)
*62,6 mm Castro Marim* (14:30)
17,4 mm Castro Verde (14:30)
*20,6 mm Elvas *(14:20)
 3,6 mm Évora (14:10)
13,2 mm Fóia (14:20)
*24,8 mm Loulé* (14:20)
*31,6 mm Olhão* (14:20)
13,9 mm Praia da Rocha (20:40)
18,6 mm Tavira (13:40)

118,9 mm em Faro, por exemplo, esta outra, apesar dos registos incompletos, leva 91,0 mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

StormRic disse:


> As EMA's não dão uma ideia do que choveu em vários locais:



117,1 mm  Arroio, Luz de Tavira
106,2 mm Pedras d'El Rei
100,4 mm Luz de Tavira
113,8 mm Tavira
109,0 mm Spencers Tavira
  97,8 mm Vale d'El Rei Tavira
  94,3 mm Quinta do Monte Tavira
  90,2 mm Brejo Luz de Tavira
  89,9 mm Moncarapacho

a lista continua, são dezenas de estações com acumulado superior a 70 mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 15:34)

Para esta grande área do Sotavento litoral, os acumulados em 6 horas excederam os 60 mm. Será que não estava previsto? O que mostravam as cartas do AROME?
Mesmo estando previsto atingir o critério de Aviso Vermelho porquê esta reticência em emiti-lo? Esteve em vigor durante algum período esta madrugada/manhã?


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 15:40)

Continua a chover, moderado ou fraco, em alguns locais ocasionalmente forte, num alinhamento geral de Faro à Amareleja.
O vale do Guadiana a receber bem, mas infelizmente a jusante do Alqueva.






Amareleja 51,9 mm


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 15:53)

Aldeia Nova de S.Bento tem um acumulado difícil de verificar, pelo isolamento: *120,7 mm*.

Meteo Alentejo de Vila Verde de Ficalho fica na linha ao longo da qual têm passado os maiores acumulados. Mesmo assim não chega àquele valor de A.N.S.Bento: *80,5 mm*.

Mais a sul, mas distante, há uma estação com acumulado até maior: Santana de Cambas com *131,8 mm*.

@RedeMeteo, quando puderes faz um apanhado dos acumulados MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2022 às 16:02)




----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2022 às 16:06)

Por Portalegre ( baixa da cidade), chove fraco há várias horas, estava á espera de mais, talvez seja por estar na sede de concelho e não na junta de freguesia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

Para dizer a verdade como sempre são acumulados difíceis de acreditar ou verificar. 
Senão repare se, entre as 7h e as 8h, choveu bastante bem em Faro. 
Em Olhão a 10 km a leste de Faro pouco choveu, na mesma hora Faro (Aeroporto) registou apenas 19,6 mm, mas o Mike que creio ter a estação dele ali perto da escola João de Deus registou nessa hora creio acima de 60 mm, sendo que cerca de 53 mm foi em meia hora. 
Em moro na rua do Alportel que fica a 200 metros, do Hospital e cerca de 1 km no máximo da escola João de Deus, e garanto que não choveu isso nem perto. A 500 metros ou 1 km choveu 3 X vezes mais?? 
Um bocado bizarro. Algo idêntico com Tavira!! 

Falamos de micro células com diâmetros no máximo de 2 km, que mesmo numa cidade tão pequena como Faro ou Tavira da essas diferenças??


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Para dizer a verdade como sempre são acumulados difíceis de acreditar ou verificar.
> Senão repare se, entre as 7h e as 8h, choveu bastante bem em Faro.
> Em Olhão a 10 km a leste de Faro pouco choveu, na mesma hora Faro (Aeroporto) registou apenas 19,6 mm, mas o Mike que creio ter a estação dele ali perto da escola João de Deus registou nessa hora creio acima de 60 mm, sendo que cerca de 53 mm foi em meia hora.
> Em moro na rua do Alportel que fica a 200 metros, do Hospital e cerca de 1 km no máximo da escola João de Deus, e garanto que não choveu isso nem perto. A 500 metros ou 1 km choveu 3 X vezes mais??
> ...



Isto às vezes as cortinas de precipitação mais intensa, são muito bem definidas. Deixo a imagem como exemplo. Pode justificar diferenças tão grandes entre locais a pouca distância.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Quais as estações do IPMA que registaram mais de 60,0 mm de precipitação em 6 horas ou mais de 40,0 mm numa hora? Apenas estações oficiais...


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Para dizer a verdade como sempre são acumulados difíceis de acreditar ou verificar.
> Senão repare se, entre as 7h e as 8h, choveu bastante bem em Faro.
> Em Olhão a 10 km a leste de Faro pouco choveu, na mesma hora Faro (Aeroporto) registou apenas 19,6 mm, mas o Mike que creio ter a estação dele ali perto da escola João de Deus registou nessa hora creio acima de 60 mm, sendo que cerca de 53 mm foi em meia hora.
> Em moro na rua do Alportel que fica a 200 metros, do Hospital e cerca de 1 km no máximo da escola João de Deus, e garanto que não choveu isso nem perto. A 500 metros ou 1 km choveu 3 X vezes mais??
> ...


Em Tavira, a estação dos Bombeiros vai com 101,8mm.
Em Luz de Tavira 92,8mm.

A verdade é que há uma série de estações com valores muito elevados:


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2022 às 16:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Quais as estações do IPMA que registaram mais de 60,0 mm de precipitação em 6 horas ou mais de 40,0 mm numa hora? Apenas estações oficiais...


Contam as estações entupidas?   
Loulé, 43,8mm numa hora. 65,8mm em 6 horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 16:32)

AnDré disse:


> Em Tavira, a estação dos Bombeiros vai com 101,8mm.
> Em Luz de Tavira 92,8mm.
> 
> A verdade é que há uma série de estações com valores muito elevados:
> ...


Depois tens a EMA com cerca de 50 mm. Pode haver explosão da célula quando avança em Terra e as EMAS de Faro, Olhão e Tavira estão todas junto à Ria Formosa, mas a chuva que caiu em Tavira em plena preia-mar deixava um rasto de destruição bem maior que em Faro.


----------



## efcm (5 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a chover, moderado ou fraco, em alguns locais ocasionalmente forte, num alinhamento geral de Faro à Amareleja.
> O vale do Guadiana a receber bem, mas infelizmente a jusante do Alqueva.
> 
> 
> ...


Mas está a chover bem nas bacias de Beliche que está a 22,9% e Odeleite, que está a 29.6%

Espero que dê uma ajuda importante na subida dessas barragens.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2022 às 17:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois tens a EMA com cerca de 50 mm. Pode haver explosão da célula quando avança em Terra e as EMAS de Faro, Olhão e Tavira estão todas junto à Ria Formosa, mas a chuva que caiu em Tavira em plena preia-mar deixava um rasto de destruição bem maior que em Faro.


Estamos a falar de várias estações.

Entretanto Castro Marim não reporta dados de precipitação desde as 13h. Entupio? O entupimento desta estação já causou mossa em boletins climatológicos anteriores. 

Entretanto El Granado (AEMET), mesmo na fronteira com Portugal vai com 108,6mm em 24horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

Rogério Bacalhau diz que cheias resultaram da chuva e não por inadequado escoamento​








						Rogério Bacalhau diz que cheias resultaram da chuva e não por inadequado escoamento
					

O presidente da Câmara de Faro, Rogério Bacalhau, considerou que as inundações que afetaram a cidade esta manhã resultaram da chuva intensa.




					jornaldoalgarve.pt
				




Faro precisa dum reservatório como tem Olhão, quando chove a água é toda canalizada para o reservatório.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Falamos de micro células com diâmetros no máximo de 2 km, que mesmo numa cidade tão pequena como Faro ou Tavira da essas diferenças??



Acompanhaste o radar de Sevilha? Viste as cartas de previsão do AROME? Analisaste minuto a minuto todas as estações comparando com o radar e umas com as outras? Encontraste correlação entre vento e aumento da precipitação que fizesse desconfiar dos acumulados? Precipitação convectiva, e ainda por cima no Algarve, é mesmo assim, já devias saber isso. Acompanhas estações dia a dia de chuva ao longo do ano aferindo da plausibilidade dos registos e da fiabilidade da estação? Reuniste relatos, fotos, vídeos e testemunhos locais que fizessem desconfiar dos valores registados? Ou só viste o que se passou na tua rua? Porque não vais investigar a estação do Mike, é mesmo aí ao pé.

Dá trabalho toda essa investigação séria, mas efectivamente permite localizar estações que não estão a funcionar minimamente bem ou estão mal localizadas. Mas daí a desconfiar de todas as que se afastem demasiado (qual é a medida desse demasiado?) concluindo logo pelo mau funcionamento é dar atenção _demasiada_ ao que se passa no quintal.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Rogério Bacalhau diz que cheias resultaram da chuva e não por inadequado escoamento​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que outra coisa podia ele dizer...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Quais as estações do IPMA que registaram mais de 60,0 mm de precipitação em 6 horas ou mais de 40,0 mm numa hora? Apenas estações oficiais...



Podia ser verificado aqui, para as EMA's.
Ou nos gráficos do mapa da rede.
Mas tem de ser feito a tempo, pois os intervalos cronológicos são limitados.
Curiosamente as estações amadoras/privadas permitem verificar em qualquer altura, as oficiais não embora sejam em número muito menor. São aquelas dificuldades típicas dos serviços públicos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 18:45)

Numa altura em que os ecos do radar de Sevilha deixaram completamente as zonas sueste da Região Sul, os acumulados das EMA's ficaram assim:

*43,8 mm Albufeira* (18:00)
 1,5 mm Alcácer do Sal (18:10)
15,7 mm Aljezur (18:10)
 2,5 mm Alvalade (18:10)
*54,2 mm Amareleja *(18:00)
 3,2 mm Avis Benavila (18:10) 
*62,6 mm Castro Marim* (18:10)?? pluviómetro deixou de funcionar depois das 12:40. Ecos seguros de precipitação continuaram a passar sobre a estação, até depois das 17:00.
17,7 mm Castro Verde (18:10)
*23,0 mm Elvas* (18:00)
 4,8 mm Évora (18:20) 
13,9 mm Fóia (18:10)
*25,0 mm Loulé *(18:10)
*34,9 mm Olhão* (18:10)
18,6 mm Praia da Rocha (17:00)
*49,8 mm Tavira* (18:10)


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Conceição, Faro



Para comparação, imagem street view de junho 2020








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> Aldeia Nova de S.Bento tem um acumulado difícil de verificar, pelo isolamento: *120,7 mm*.
> 
> Meteo Alentejo de Vila Verde de Ficalho fica na linha ao longo da qual têm passado os maiores acumulados. Mesmo assim não chega àquele valor de A.N.S.Bento: *80,5 mm*.
> 
> ...


A minha estação de vila Nova de Sao Bento tem 60 e tal mm essa tem o dobro mas os Perditos ainda ficam longe de aldeia nova por isso ate pode ser real esse valor. Logo à noite vou postar todos os acumulados


----------



## redragon (5 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

Em Elvas vamos com 26 mm somente no dia de hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e muito vento até ao final da manhã..

O acumulado foi de 39 mm, a EMA ficou com 34.9 mm.


.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Boa noite,
Pausa na chuva entre as 18h e as 20h, mas de resto, tem estado sempre a chover desde as 6 da manhã. Maioritariamente fraca, mas com alguns de maior intensidade. 
Agora já vai cessando, o acumulado é de *21.6mm*. 

Acumulados das redondezas:
Esperança (Arronches): *29.2mm*
Elvas (IPMA): *24.9mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *23.4mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa (entre Arronches e Elvas): *22.8mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *15.2mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *14.8mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo (Barbacena):* 13.7mm*
Portalegre: *12.3mm


12,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

DaniFR disse:


> Conceição, Faro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engraçado voltamos a ter cheia no rio seco...o ano passado não sei como foi aí nessa ponte mas a montante galgou as pontes quando houve uma trovoada forte em São Brás de Alportel. A região de São Brás de Alportel tem levado com temporais fortes apesar da seca generalizada   
Também a avaliar pelo que vi da ribeira de Alportel tudo indica que o temporal subiu pelo caldeirão afetando as bacias de Beliche, Odeleite e Foupana o que resultará num aumento significativo das respectivas barragens. As Bacias do Sotavento a operarem milagres !


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

*PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA ESTA 2°FEIRA NA REDE METEOALENTEJO *


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 04:25)

Filme do radar de Coruche, dos dois dias da cut-off no Sul:


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2022 às 05:56)

Como é que a estação de Martinlongo teve ontem 0 mm? E a de Mértola? Que aconteceu em Castro Marim que parou de reportar dados? Em anos recentes em dias de precipitação muito elevada isto tem acontecido em estações do Sul é depois no relatório mensal não veio a indicação de que faltavam dados nas estações em causa é que o acumulado para o ano hidrologico estava errado.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
O radar não mostra, mas a chuva continua a cair por aqui. Morrinha, o que não tem grande expressão nos acumulados, mas encharca tudo.

O acumulado do dia de ontem ainda subiu até aos *22.5mm*.

*1.8mm* hoje. 

*12,0ºC *atuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2022 às 11:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> O radar não mostra, mas a chuva continua a cair por aqui. Morrinha, o que não tem grande expressão nos acumulados, mas encharca tudo.
> 
> O acumulado do dia de ontem ainda subiu até aos *22.5mm*.
> ...



Fiquei muito impressionado com a barragem do Maranhão, ver se tem alguma recuperação.
Já agora,  sabes qual é a percentagem actual dessa barragem? Obrigado


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2022 às 18:45)

Eu fiquei impressionado, pela negativa, com o deficit de água desde a serra Algarvia até Alcácer do Sal! Não há praticamente escorrência nenhuma apesar de se começar a ver bastante verde. Não consegui ver ao certo mas pareceu-me que o Rio Mira ía quase seco e já no Algarve não há grandes indícios de muita água em Odelouca e no Arade. Mais a baixo a ribeira de Quarteira contínua sequinha!
Foi um evento forte apenas de Albufeira para leste num sentido sudoeste/nordeste.

O boletim do snirh ainda não contempla subidas em Odeleite e Beliche mas de certeza que subiram razoavelmente! A Barlavento deverá estar tudo na mesma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2022 às 21:00)

*Ribeira da Foupana (ontem)*



*Ribeira de Odeleite (ontem):*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2022 às 21:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fiquei muito impressionado com a barragem do Maranhão, ver se tem alguma recuperação.
> Já agora,  sabes qual é a percentagem actual dessa barragem? Obrigado


De acordo com o boletim semanal do SNIRH divulgado ontem, está a 21%. A Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários do Vale do Sorraia não atualiza os dados das albufeiras desde dia 21 de novembro, mas nessa data estava a 19%. Certamente ao longo dos próximos dias já haverá uma recuperação mais significativa.



trovoadas disse:


> Eu fiquei impressionado, pela negativa, com o deficit de água desde a serra Algarvia até Alcácer do Sal! Não há praticamente escorrência nenhuma apesar de se começar a ver bastante verde. Não consegui ver ao certo mas pareceu-me que o Rio Mira ía quase seco e já no Algarve não há grandes indícios de muita água em Odelouca e no Arade. Mais a baixo a ribeira de Quarteira contínua sequinha!
> Foi um evento forte apenas de Albufeira para leste num sentido sudoeste/nordeste.
> 
> O boletim do snirh ainda não contempla subidas em Odeleite e Beliche mas de certeza que subiram razoavelmente! A Barlavento deverá estar tudo na mesma.


Aqui em Arronches, desde setembro até agora, já se registaram cerca de 320mm e todos os meses foram acima da média, mas escorrência mais significativa só se começou a evidenciar com as chuvas do dia de ontem. Por aqui se pode ver o quão grave a situação estava com apenas 160mm caídos até agosto. Nessas zonas mais a sul onde os últimos meses continuaram a ser abaixo da média, acredito que a situação esteja mesmo muito complicada, mas certamente que os próximos dias irão mudar o cenário para melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2022 às 21:19)

Não choveu muito mais desde o meu último post, o acumulado de hoje fica assim em *1.8mm*. 

Rio Caia hoje de manhã:





*11,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2022 às 21:34)

Faro “debaixo de água” após 19,1 milímetros de chuva em apenas uma hora​








						Faro "debaixo de água" após 19,1 milímetros de chuva em apenas uma hora
					

Houve ocorrências em quase todos os concelhos do Algarve



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Até não deixa de ter alguma piada, apenas com 19.1 mm Faro ficou naquele estado.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, mas deverá estar limitado a zonas mais baixas, pois ainda é visível a lua e algumas estrelas.






Deixo uma foto da lua "embaciada" devido ao nevoeiro, tirada há momentos:





Estão *8,6ºC*. Notável a descida de temperatura ao longo da última hora:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 09:03)

Parece que chove bem neste momento pelo Barlavento Algarvio segundo o radar, mas não há ninguém aqui nesta casa. Esquisito...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que chove bem neste momento pelo Barlavento Algarvio segundo o radar, mas não há ninguém aqui nesta casa. Esquisito...


Acumulando já bem nalgumas estações:


----------



## mjviegas (7 Dez 2022 às 09:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Acumulando já bem nalgumas estações:


Por Monchique já cai alguma chuva mas até agora nada de anormal.


----------



## GoN_dC (7 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

Alguma chuva sim, mas nada de chuva forte por enquanto. O vento tem vindo a intensificar mas também sem ser para valores dignos de registo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Boas, 
Por aqui o dia até começa com sol, chuva só mesmo lá para a tarde, o nevoeiro no topos da serra não engana, é sinal de instabilidade.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Por aqui já vai chovendo bem desde o inicio da manhã. Mais forte agora, com rain rate a rondar os 45mm/h ainda há pouco...
8mm acumulados em carvoeiro e 3,6mm no Sítio das Fontes.
http://meteofonteslitoral.cm-lagoa.pt/index.php 



			Estação Meteorológica do Sítio das Fontes (Lagoa, Algarve, Portugal)


----------



## Illicitus (7 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

Bom dia. Tem chovido em Lagos. Fui levar as crianças à escola e já havia muita água acumulada nas estradas. As Netatmo da zona marcam entre 12 a 15 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2022 às 10:56)

Por Loulé vai chovendo moderado por vezes forte.  Chuva contínua desde 9h30 sensivelmente. 
Não tarda dá para fazer rafting ali no cadoiço


----------



## MikeCT (7 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Por Faro (cidade) seguimos com 6,6mm e vento fraco


----------



## comentador (7 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, em Alvalade Sado 2 mm. E vá lá.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2022 às 13:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu fiquei impressionado, pela negativa, com o deficit de água desde a serra Algarvia até Alcácer do Sal! Não há praticamente escorrência nenhuma apesar de se começar a ver bastante verde. Não consegui ver ao certo mas pareceu-me que o Rio Mira ía quase seco e já no Algarve não há grandes indícios de muita água em Odelouca e no Arade. Mais a baixo a ribeira de Quarteira contínua sequinha!
> Foi um evento forte apenas de Albufeira para leste num sentido sudoeste/nordeste.
> 
> O boletim do snirh ainda não contempla subidas em Odeleite e Beliche mas de certeza que subiram razoavelmente! A Barlavento deverá estar tudo na mesma.


A Ribeira de Quarteira nasce a norte de Paderne, a precipitação mais intensa foi toda a leste dessa zona, essa é a ribeira que passa na ponte do barão quando vamos para Albufeira, correcto?

Por aqui, entre as 10 h e as 11h choveu com alguma intensidade e sigo com 7 mm.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 13:53)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, em Alvalade Sado 2 mm. E vá lá.....



Calma, desta vez há de chover bem. Os modelos não podem falhar assim tanto.


----------



## mjviegas (7 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

Monchique tem chovido ao longo de toda a manhã, mas uma situação perfeitamente normal para Dezembro. Vamos ver com o avançar da tarde o que aí vem.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 15:34)

Uma vista geral do Algarve com uma parte das estações.






Terá havido a passagem de uma célula forte por Lagos, entrando por Praia da Luz, mas os acumulados nas estações disponíveis não parecem consistentes entre si. A investigar, mas sem radar é difícil.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2022 às 15:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Ribeira de Quarteira nasce a norte de Paderne, a precipitação mais intensa foi toda a leste dessa zona, essa é a ribeira que passa na ponte do barão quando vamos para Albufeira, correcto?
> 
> Por aqui, entre as 10 h e as 11h choveu com alguma intensidade e sigo com 7 mm.


Sim é essa mesmo!
A ribeira de Quarteira nasce a norte de Loulé para ser mais preciso ao pé de Salir. Recebe muita água da zona do Barranco do Velho e do Alportel a norte de São Brás de Alportel. Efetivamente as grandes chuvadas não ocorreram nessa bacia pois ontem a ribeira ía seca no açude de Paderne. Já agora este açude nem no Verão secava e já está seco à uns anos!
Vamos ver se com as próximas chuvas se vê algumas melhorias...o deficit é enorme!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 15:56)

recomeça a chover de forma mais intensa por aqui.
Em Carvoeiro, 17,2mm e a subir bem (intensidade de 40mm/h neste momento)


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

21mm em Carvoeiro para já. Parou entretanto.
No Sítio das Fontes o local ficou sem rede por alguma avaria na net, não consigo aceder aos valores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2022 às 16:40)

MikeCT disse:


> Desde as 7h que chove torrencialmente, por Faro cidade* só na ultima hora vou com  60,2mm!*











						Proteção Civil de Faro atenta face à previsão de chuva intensa à tarde e noite, garante Bacalhau - Postal do Algarve
					

Rogério Bacalhau adiantou que as previsões apontam para que a chuva caia com maior intensidade entre as 17.00 e as 19:00, estando a preia-mar, ponto mais alto da maré, prevista para as 15:00.




					postal.pt
				




“*Estive a falar com o professor Carmona Rodrigues, que é um especialista nesta área, e entre as 07:00 e as 08:00 [de segunda-feira] choveram 57 milímetros por metro quadrado. É um episódio que tem uma taxa de retorno de 100 anos”, observou.*

Esta confirmação bate certa com os teus valores.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 17:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Proteção Civil de Faro atenta face à previsão de chuva intensa à tarde e noite, garante Bacalhau - Postal do Algarve
> 
> 
> Rogério Bacalhau adiantou que as previsões apontam para que a chuva caia com maior intensidade entre as 17.00 e as 19:00, estando a preia-mar, ponto mais alto da maré, prevista para as 15:00.
> ...



O IPMA emitiu comunicado esta tarde, fala em acumulados a rondar os 100mm:
"_Face ao nível do impacto nas regiões urbanas neste episódio é ainda de mencionar que os valores máximos de precipitação se aproximam dos registados aquando das inundações na região de Albufeira no dia 28 de setembro de 2008, da ordem de 110 mm em 24 horas, mas encontram-se abaixo dos valores das inundações na mesma região em 1 de novembro de 2015, da ordem de 140 mm em 24 horas._"


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

ecobcg disse:


> O IPMA emitiu comunicado esta tarde, fala em acumulados a rondar os 100mm:
> "_Face ao nível do impacto nas regiões urbanas neste episódio é ainda de mencionar que os valores máximos de precipitação se aproximam dos registados aquando das inundações na região de Albufeira no dia 28 de setembro de 2008, da ordem de 110 mm em 24 horas, mas encontram-se abaixo dos valores das inundações na mesma região em 1 de novembro de 2015, da ordem de 140 mm em 24 horas._"


Um excelente relatório por parte do IPMA de 15 páginas: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Precipitacao-intensa-algarve.pdf


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 17:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um excelente relatório por parte do IPMA de 15 páginas: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Precipitacao-intensa-algarve.pdf


Uma situação notável que ilustra como os acumulados em casos excepcionais podem ser tão diferenciados até mesmo dentro de uma cidade.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

Acentuado contraste da massa de ar tropical no sector quente, em relação à massa de ar pós-frontal fria. Esta superfície frontal fria ainda está em organização:


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Os acumulados do dia nas EMA's da Região Sul vão assim, até cerca das 18h.

*21,2 mm Albufeira* (18:00)
  4,9 mm Alcácer do Sal (18:10)
*11,2 mm Aljezur *(18:00)
  4,2 mm Alvalade (18:10)
  0,9 mm Amareleja (18:00)
  1,1 mm Avis Benavila (18:00) 
  6,3 mm Castro Marim (18:20)
  4,9 mm Castro Verde (18:20)
  0,5 mm Elvas (18:10)
  5,3 mm Évora (18:10) 
*17,6 mm Fóia *(18:10)
*13,2 mm Loulé* (18:10)
  7,8 mm Olhão (18:10)
  5,7 mm Praia da Rocha (17:00)
  9,6 mm Tavira (18:10)


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:04)

Estações IPMA, não constantes na lista das EMA's, até às 18:00

*18,4 mm Faro aeródromo*
  3,8 mm V.R.S.António
*12,5 mm Portimão aeródromo
10,1 mm Odemira*
*9,8 mm Zambujeira*
  8,8 mm Sines
  4,2 mm Alvalade
  2,7 mm Vale Formoso
  0,9 mm Amareleja
  3,2 mm Portel
  3,0 mm Viana do Alentejo
  0,4 mm Reguengos
  0,8 mm Estremoz
  3,0 mm Mora
  0,9 mm Portalegre
  2,4 mm Ponte de Sôr


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 20:37)

Tromba de água esta tarde, na Praia da Luz


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 23:45)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui e com trovoada forte!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2022 às 23:46)

Chuva diluviana por Loulé ! Sem trovoada de momento.
Algo me diz que vai ser uma madrugada/manhã complicadas!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Trovoada em Portimão no mar, zona da Praia da Rocha


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2022 às 00:12)

Algarve: aviso vermelho por precipitação até às 03h00.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 00:23)

Vila Real Sto António com 45,2 mm na última hora!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 00:26)

*45.2mm* em Castro Marim das 23h às 00h.

Registos desde Monte Gordo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

Castro Marim, 39.4 mm em 30 minutos.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Dez 2022 às 00:30)

Por Faro (cidade) caíram 15,6mm em 20 min, a rua de S. Luís e algumas zonas da baixa já estão inundadas.
 O dia terminou com 34,0mm, o mês segue com 192,8mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 00:38)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) caíram 15,6mm em 20 min, a rua de S. Luís e algumas zonas da baixa já estão inundadas.
> O dia terminou com 34,0mm, o mês segue com 192,8mm


Faro (Aeroporto) têm somente 6,4 mm na última hora, mas aqui em Faro cidade posso assegurar desta vez que foi bem mais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 00:41)

O valor de 45,2 mm afinal foi em Castro Marim e não em Vila Real Sto António que teve somente 19,6 mm, mas esta estação me levanta muitas dúvidas!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Dez 2022 às 00:41)

Mais células a caminho! A chuva acalmou por agora. O vento está forte de sul!


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

Atenção novamente ao Sotavento: linha de células a crescerem:


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2022 às 00:59)

A estação de VRSA em momentos de forte precipitação tem parado de emitir dados. Aconteceu várias vezes em anos recentes.   Pelo radar de Sevilha deve ter chovido mais que 19 mm. Esperemos para ver o valor de Ayamonte.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 03:31)

Isto parece-me uma formação que pode originar fenómenos extremos de vento, talvez mesmo um tornado.
@ecobcg  o que achas?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2022 às 04:16)

Chuvada impressionante por aqui, a rua quase parece um rio, inundada já nos sítios do costume! Vem de uma das caudas da frente que está agora a passar, sigo com 16.6mm ainda a acumular, com rate atual de 83 mm/h. Rate máximo de 139 mm/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Boas, por aqui, madrugada calma e nada de especial, tem passado tudo mas mesmo tudo ao lado, ora é Quarteira,  ora é Faro e depois Tavira e VRSA nem o reservatório encheu.

Ontem, foi 18 mm e hoje 10 mm, davam bem mais que isto, principalmente o ECM, trovoada 1 ou outro trovão e pouco mais.

Aviso vermelho lançado porque Castro Marim quase atingiu e claramente foram atrás do erro que cometeram no Domingo e 2ªfeira, em que seria correcto não fizeram e ontem foram pelo seguro e caíram 3 mm nesse período.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, madrugada calma e nada de especial, tem passado tudo mas mesmo tudo ao lado, ora é Quarteira,  ora é Faro e depois Tavira e VRSA nem o reservatório encheu.
> 
> Ontem, foi 18 mm e hoje 10 mm, davam bem mais que isto, principalmente o ECM, trovoada 1 ou outro trovão e pouco mais.
> 
> Aviso vermelho lançado porque Castro Marim quase atingiu e claramente foram atrás do erro que cometeram no Domingo e 2ªfeira, em que seria correcto não fizeram e ontem foram pelo seguro e caíram 3 mm nesse período.


Curiosamente, o aviso vermelho foi lançado antes de termos a informação desse valor. Foi mesmo pela intensidade das células que se aproximavam e que podiam persistir na mesma região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 10:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Curiosamente, o aviso vermelho foi lançado antes de termos a informação desse valor. Foi mesmo pela intensidade das células que se aproximavam e que podiam persistir na mesma região.


Sim, mas acho que o IPMA tem que dividir o Algarve nestas situações, temos 150 kms de costa nunca será afectada toda a região será o Sotavento ou o Barlavento e como as células tinham uma direcção SWNE, as zonas mais propícias seria o Sotavento a leste de Olhão e essa zona ficaria a vermelho e o resto a laranja fazia sentido o vermelho numa situação em que as células tivessem um movimento EO como aconteceu em Novembro de 2020 em que Castro Marim ficou 1° inundado e depois foi Olhão passado 2 horas.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Dez 2022 às 10:54)

Houve um fenómeno de vento forte por aqui há cerca de uma hora, não sei se foi um "squall" ou um "microburst" mas estava calmo e do nada começou chuva torrencial e rajadas fortes que duraram 2-3min e depois acalmou logo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Parece que hoje tem chovido bem por todo o Baixo Alentejo vendo pelo radar, incluindo no vale do Sado. Ainda bem, essa zona merece bastante precipitação!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 12:55)

tonítruo disse:


> Houve um fenómeno de vento forte por aqui há cerca de uma hora, não sei se foi um "squall" ou um "microburst" mas estava calmo e do nada começou chuva torrencial e rajadas fortes que duraram 2-3min e depois acalmou logo...


Também passou por aqui e deixou chuva forte e rajadas fortes, rendeu 4 mm, subiu para 14 mm.


----------



## comentador (8 Dez 2022 às 13:16)

MSantos disse:


> Calma, desta vez há de chover bem. Os modelos não podem falhar assim tan





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que hoje tem chovido bem por todo o Baixo Alentejo vendo pelo radar, incluindo no vale do Sado. Ainda bem, essa zona merece bastante precipitação!



Só parece! Mas infelizmente ainda não foi desta. Alvalade do Sado com 5,0 mm de hoje e 4,0 mm de ontem. Continua a ser a Zona onde tem chovido menos. Acho que se tornou mesmo normal ser assim.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 14:55)

Boas,
Por aqui não tem chovido tanto como noutras zonas, mas também não faz falta vir tudo de uma vez. Destaque para uma célula que descarregou bem depois das 6 da manhã em cerca de 15 minutos.






Por volta da hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro fraco e o acumulado de hoje segue nos *10.2mm*.

Restos de uma célula e uns tímidos mammatus, há pouco:

















Por agora o sol vai espreitando e estão *15,0ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

StormRic disse:


> Isto parece-me uma formação que pode originar fenómenos extremos de vento, talvez mesmo um tornado.
> @ecobcg  o que achas?



Sim, uma formação relativamente "Agressiva". Não sei se tornado seria o mais provável, mas não descarto que pudesse originar algo do género, pelo menos numa fase mais inicial, em que estivesse mais organizado. Depois, pela evolução no radar, parece-me que rapidamente passou a "outflow dominant", possivelmente até teria uma bela estrutura tipo "shelfcloud". E com rajadas fortes, do tipo "downburst", à sua passagem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, uma formação relativamente "Agressiva". Não sei se tornado seria o mais provável, mas não descarto que pudesse originar algo do género, pelo menos numa fase mais inicial, em que estivesse mais organizado. Depois, pela evolução no radar, parece-me que rapidamente passou a "outflow dominant", possivelmente até teria uma bela estrutura tipo "shelfcloud". E com rajadas fortes, do tipo "downburst", à sua passagem.



Obrigado, boa identificação! 

Ao passar na estação MeteoAlentejo de Alter do Chão produziu entre as 3:34 e as 3:44 um curto aguaceiro violento com *11,7 mm de acumulado em menos dos 10 minutos*, com algumas rajadas de* 48 Km/h*.
O rasto dessa formação tem várias estações por onde pôde ser seguido, desde a zona a sul de Ponte de Sôr até Portalegre. 
Crato (MeteoAlentejo) teve um acumulado de *9,7 mm em 5 minutos*, confirmado por outra estação perto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e pautado pelos aguaceiros.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC

Precipitação: 16 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

Gostava tanto que chovesse 20/30 mm em 1 hora para experimentar a bomba nova que tem o túnel, custou 19 mil € e ainda não foi experimentada a sério, querem lá ver que acabou-se a piscina. 

Por aqui, algum vento e a lua vai espreitando entre as nuvens, está uma noite amena na rua.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Boas,
Por Arronches caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde e início de noite, um deles bastante intenso por volta das 16h.

Acumulado de hoje é de *16.2mm*.
Dezembro segue com *47.1mm *e 2022 lá ultrapassou os 500mm, estando nos *500.4mm*. Com o previsto deve chegar e talvez ultrapassar os 600mm, mais ou menos o valor anual normal para esta zona (meio termo entre Portalegre e Elvas). 

Acumulados de hoje nos arredores:
Esperança (Arronches): *14.5mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *18.9mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *23.1mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *23.6mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *18mm*
Elvas (IPMA): *18.4mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa (entre Arronches e Elvas): *16.3mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *17mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *17.8mm*

Por agora, tudo calmo e nada de frio, estão *11,8ºC*.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gostava tanto que chovesse 20/30 mm em 1 hora para experimentar a bomba nova que tem o túnel, custou 19 mil € e ainda não foi experimentada a sério, querem lá ver que acabou-se a piscina.
> 
> Por aqui, algum vento e a lua vai espreitando entre as nuvens, está uma noite amena na rua.


Deve estar a chegar esta celula que está a passar por Faro, 7mm em +/- 10 minutos, total do dia 22,0mm


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 01:26)

Vai chovendo bem , *3.6mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

Pressão nos *1000hpa*.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 03:30)

Valente chuvada neste momento! 

*14mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 03:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Valente chuvada neste momento!
> 
> *14mm* acumulados.



Que bela rega está a ser nesta faixa do Alentejo! Há estações já com mais de 30 mm. Agora podia era descer um pouco mais em latitude para apanhar ali certas zonas ainda necessitadas.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 03:44)

StormRic disse:


> Que bela rega está a ser nesta faixa do Alentejo! Há estações já com mais de 30 mm. Agora podia era descer um pouco mais em latitude para apanhar ali certas zonas ainda necessitadas.


Parece estar a descer, mas de forma lenta. Linha bastante agressiva aquela a sudoeste, a estação meteoAlentejo de Estremoz vai com 45mm, quase 30mm em 1 hora.

Entretanto, relâmpago e trovão para minha grande surpresa.  Continua a chover com bastante intensidade.
*18mm* e a somar. A Barragem do Caia e a região agradecem!


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 03:56)

Que se passa na estação de Martinlongo? A julgar pelos dados não choveu praticamente nada por lá desde que o mês começou.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 04:15)

Camping Puro Alentejo com *50mm*  Grande cheia a sul daqui.

Vários trovões têm sido audíveis.


----------



## vamm (9 Dez 2022 às 07:51)

Por aqui, nos ultimos dias, cada aguaceiro que passa descarrega bem.
O radar já está a funcionar ou continuamos às cegas?


----------



## redragon (9 Dez 2022 às 08:02)

Elvas, o dia de hoje ja leva 42,6 mm!!!!!


----------



## Aspvl (9 Dez 2022 às 08:09)

Com a chuva que caiu, a ribeira de Arronches corre como há muito não via! A água vem turva e acastanhada. Ainda houve trovoada por volta das 3h/4h da manhã, mas sem direito a grande espetáculo


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2022 às 08:15)

MikeCT disse:


> Deve estar a chegar esta celula que está a passar por Faro, 7mm em +/- 10 minutos, total do dia 22,0mm


Esse aguaceiro só rendeu 1 mm. Até agora, sigo só  com 2 mm, a trovoada  morreu a oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 08:48)

Aspvl disse:


> Com a chuva que caiu, a ribeira de Arronches corre como há muito não via! A água vem turva e acastanhada. Ainda houve trovoada por volta das 3h/4h da manhã, mas sem direito a grande espetáculo
> Ver anexo 3201


Obrigado pela partilha! Vai bem cheia, tenho de ir ver como está o caudal do Rio Caia aqui em Arronches quando ambas as ribeiras se juntam. Já era expectável depois da muita chuva que tem caído ao longo da noite.

Acumulado de *45mm* e continua a chover.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 09:14)

Chuvada descomunal e repentina por aqui agora mesmo. O acumulado passou de 45mm para *48mm *rapidamente*. *
Previsões de acumulados completamente fora da realidade aqui nesta zona, hoje.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai bem cheia, tenho de ir ver como está o caudal do Rio Caia aqui em Arronches quando ambas as ribeiras se juntam


Bom dia

Se tiveres algum tempo, vais ficar de boca aberta 
Infelizmente não tive tempo algum para parar no caminho, mas o que choveu e está a chover pela nossa área, é um autêntico dilúvio. No caminho, vi a mesma situação que ocorreu em Março de 2018 e naquele dia dos 120mm e tal em Outubro de 2020 (salvo erro). Água por todo o lado, com regatos transformados em rios...
Esperemos que não haja prejuízos avultados nem situações como ocorreram em Lisboa na quarta/quinta.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2022 às 09:43)

Bom dia

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo em Lagoa. Foram uns 4 minutos a cair bem forte, a olho, com um rate acima dos 60 a 70mm/h. Engraçado que nem a estação de Carvoeiro nem a do Sitio das Fontes, acumularam alguma coisa. Foi mesmo localizado.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Esperemos que não haja prejuízos avultados nem situações como ocorreram em Lisboa na quarta/quinta.


Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 10:03)

*24mm *em Elvas em 2 horas durante a madrugada. Duas viaturas arrastadas por uma ribeira:


*53.3mm* em Arronches, até ao momento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
> De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .


Acho que te esticaste num 0 a mais... Com 1000 mm tinhas os "sobreiros engravatados" do Rossio todos encharcados e com água 3 palmos por cima da cabeça


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
> De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .





Dias Miguel disse:


> Acho que te esticaste num 0 a mais... Com 1000 mm tinhas os "sobreiros engravatados" do Rossio todos encharcados e com água 3 palmos por cima da cabeça


Também acho que colocou um 0 a mais sem querer.  Mas mesmo assim, acho que 100mm iriam resultar em problemas. Portalegre, no dia 20 de outubro de 2020 registou 150mm, antes disso não tinha chovido muito e houve inundações, cheias e derrocadas, imaginemos se fosse com os solos saturados...
_________________________
Entretanto, uma amiga minha mandou-me uma foto do Rio Caia aqui em Arronches:





O caudal deve estar a subir ainda.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 10:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
> De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .


Qualquer cidade portuguesa com 50 mm acumulados em 1 hora (como foi com Lisboa) teria problemas com inundações.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 10:30)

joralentejano disse:


> O caudal deve estar a subir ainda.


Podes ter a certeza. Com o que continua a chover, vamos ver se a água não passa a Ponte do Porto de Manes...

Quase 55 mm até ao momento, apesar da estação MeteoAlentejo esteja com alguma demora na apresentação de dados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2022 às 10:39)

frederico disse:


> Que se passa na estação de Martinlongo? A julgar pelos dados não choveu praticamente nada por lá desde que o mês começou.


Eu diria que a estação deve ter problemas ao nível da medição da precipitação, tal como Beja, no entanto é muito complicado de perceber se realmente os dados são corretos ou não porque não há radar em Loulé e não há quaisquer estações meteorológicas amadoras em redor.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Dez 2022 às 10:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
> De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .


Como é possível alguém proferir uma afirmação destas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Dez 2022 às 10:48)

frederico disse:


> Que se passa na estação de Martinlongo? A julgar pelos dados não choveu praticamente nada por lá desde que o mês começou.


Esta com problemas, desde o dia que choveu 45 mm em Castro Marim numa hora, apresentou um valor bem mais baixo que me fizeram desconfiar. Aliás esta estação sempre me faz desconfiar por vezes.
Digo isto porque nesse dia a ribeira de Odeleite levava um bom caudal.


----------



## tonítruo (9 Dez 2022 às 11:13)

Trovoada muito bonita durante esta madrugada com grande variedade de trovões , rajadas  e um bom acumulado de *19*mm . Dezembro já segue com *153*mm  e, por este andar, ainda vai igualar o acumulado do resto do ano .


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2022 às 11:49)

Estremoz: impressionante a carga de água que cai neste momento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:58)

Caudal do Guadiana a disparar, quase 50m3/s em Monte da Vinha.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

Com uma acalmia na precipitação, aproveitei para ver como está a situação aqui na zona. Fiz o trajeto entre Arronches e Sta. Eulália (Elvas) e qualquer ribeiro ia fora das margens. Só água por todo o lado.
Deixo então os registos:
Ribeira de Arronches:














Rio Caia (ou ribeira de caia) antes de chegar a Arronches:





Rio Caia já na sua passagem por Arronches:









Um pequeno vídeo:






Ribeira de Algalé, afluente do Rio Caia, entre Arronches e Elvas:













Continua a chover, mas deverá parar em breve. *65mm* acumulados, bastante raro por estas bandas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Continua a chover, mas deverá parar em breve. *65mm* acumulados, bastante raro por estas bandas.



Acho que ainda chegamos aos 70 mm com os aguaceiros fortes que estão a ocorrer.

Excelentes fotos @joralentejano


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2022 às 13:36)

A Netatmo de Estremoz vai já com 72,8 mm no dia de hoje; mais adiante a do IPMA ainda não chegou aos 5,0 mm ... 

Certo, certo, é que foram muitas horas de chuva intensa e com os ribeiros a transbordarem de água esta manhã. Campos  todos cheios de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui por exemplo, podem chover até 1000mm num dia ( não desejo isso) que não há inundações...
> De resto tem estado a chover, mas até agora tudo perfeitamente normal para a época .


Ah valente, logo assim, nada melhor que ver Portalegre transformar-se na capital da monção portuguesa à moda da Índia.


----------



## Luis Martins (9 Dez 2022 às 13:53)

Gerofil disse:


> A Netatmo de Estremoz vai já com 72,8 mm no dia de hoje; mais adiante a do IPMA ainda não chegou aos 5,0 mm ...
> 
> Certo, certo, é que foram muitas horas de chuva intensa e com os ribeiros a transbordarem de água esta manhã. Campos  todos cheios de água.


Há varias estações do Ipma que falham constantemente , como tal nao nos podemos fiar nelas. A de Mirandela é  uma q sistematicamente a falhar.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 14:19)

Luis Martins disse:


> Há varias estações do Ipma que falham constantemente , como tal nao nos podemos fiar nelas. A de Mirandela é  uma q sistematicamente a falhar.


Mas depois não incluem essa informação nos relatórios e apresentam ao público valores errados de precipitação.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eu diria que a estação deve ter problemas ao nível da medição da precipitação, tal como Beja, no entanto é muito complicado de perceber se realmente os dados são corretos ou não porque não há radar em Loulé e não há quaisquer estações meteorológicas amadoras em redor.


Estou a consultar o radar de Sevilha.


----------



## srr (9 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

Relatos de 2 carros arrastados perto de Elvas ? 
Colegas do Sul, sabem de algo ?


----------



## Thomar (9 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

srr disse:


> *Relatos de 2 carros arrastados perto de Elvas ?*
> Colegas do Sul, sabem de algo ?


Na Rádio Elvas noticia isso.









						Duas viaturas arrastadas na Ribeira do Cêto por chuva forte (c/fotos e vídeo) | Rádio Elvas
					






					radioelvas.com


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2022 às 15:18)

srr disse:


> Relatos de 2 carros arrastados perto de Elvas ?
> Colegas do Sul, sabem de algo ?


S
Por aqui depois de alguma chuva, o sol vai tentando espreitar.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Dez 2022 às 15:29)

Bem os solos aqui por Loulé e zona de São Brás de Alportel estão ensopados! Fui ao terreno e era para semear umas ervilhas (griséus) mas esqueci-me da canoa  
Por este andar vou perder a horta mas que se lixe ...os tomates no Verão compensam

Continuam a fazer falta grandes chuvadas de Loulé para oeste em que me parece existir um grande déficit ainda. Têm de vir eventos de sudoeste/oeste. Vamos ver os próximos dias.

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fortes! Quando chove é a potes!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 16:34)

Tarde mais calma e com pouca chuva, apenas caiu um aguaceiro há pouco e que deu origem a um arco-íris:














Água por todo o lado:













O acumulado de hoje é de* 68.4mm*. Dezembro segue com *115.5mm*.

Outros acumulados:
Esperança (Arronches): *72.9mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo (Barbacena): *77.7mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa: *58.7mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *45.6mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *49.8mm*
Elvas (IPMA): *41.9mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *50.5mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *44.4mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *27.6mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *31mm*

O Rio Caia só não deu problemas sérios porque a norte de Arronches os acumulados foram mais reduzidos, vendo pelas estações de Portalegre. O caudal monstruoso da Ribeira de Algalé demonstra bem a quantidade de precipitação que caiu nesta zona.
Vamos ver como serão os próximos dias, qualquer chuva já irá aumentar logo os caudais.

Pressão mínima de *997.9hpa*.

Neste momento estão *13,6ºC*.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 16:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem os solos aqui por Loulé e zona de São Brás de Alportel estão ensopados! Fui ao terreno e era para semear umas ervilhas (griséus) mas esqueci-me da canoa
> Por este andar vou perder a horta mas que se lixe ...os tomates no Verão compensam
> 
> Continuam a fazer falta grandes chuvadas de Loulé para oeste em que me parece existir um grande déficit ainda. Têm de vir eventos de sudoeste/oeste. Vamos ver os próximos dias.
> ...


O défice é enorme no Algarve ocidental e Alentejo ocidental e planícies de Almodovar, Castro Verde, Ourique, Mértola ou Beja. Desde 2011 que não há chuva decente no vale do Sado! Neste evento com a depressão bem posicionada não houve acumulados notáveis neste região e foi tudo para a Estremadura e sotavento algarvio.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 16:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Tarde mais calma e com pouca chuva, apenas caiu um aguaceiro há pouco e que deu origem a um arco-íris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O alagamento de terras é normal no entorno da serra de São Mamede durante o Inverno. Não é por acaso que nos solos graníticos as árvores rainhas eram os carvalhos e castanheiros. É essa água que ao ser absorvida para as camadas profundas do solo permite a sobrevivência das folhosas no Verão. Tudo dentro do normal, portanto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 16:58)

frederico disse:


> O alagamento de terras é normal no entorno da serra de São Mamede durante o Inverno. Não é por acaso que nos solos graníticos as árvores rainhas eram os carvalhos e castanheiros. É essa água que ao ser absorvida para as camadas profundas do solo permite a sobrevivência das folhosas no Verão. Tudo dentro do normal, portanto.


"_Geologia
Pensa-se que a Serra de S. Mamede terá tido origem num movimento compressivo lateral das camadas geológicas, o qual terá provocado o aparecimento dos extensos alinhamentos quartzíticos que constituem as cristas rochosas que se estendem ao longo da bordadura da serra, no sentido NW-SE.

Estes alinhamentos, devido à sua resistência, apresentam numerosas falhas, principalmente no sentido N-S. A mais evidente localiza-se em Castelo de Vide, visível sobretudo pelo considerável afastamento entre as cristas provocado por novo falhamento num sentido mais ou menos perpendicular.

No exterior da bordadura quartzítica encontram-se os granitos, enquanto os materiais litológicos de menor granulometria, como os xistos e os calcários, constituem a zona nuclear do Parque Natural.

*A maior parte da superfície do Parque é composta por xistos*, que se estendem praticamente desde Castelo de Vide, passando por Escusa, Porto da Espada e S. Julião, até à fronteira espanhola nas proximidades de Rabaça. Neste vale, como indício do seu substrato calcário, situam-se os fornos de cal da Escusa._"

Fonte: https://icnf.pt/conservacao/parques/parquenaturaldaserradesmamede


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

Pequena célula a proporcionar um bonito final de dia:


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 17:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> "_Geologia
> Pensa-se que a Serra de S. Mamede terá tido origem num movimento compressivo lateral das camadas geológicas, o qual terá provocado o aparecimento dos extensos alinhamentos quartzíticos que constituem as cristas rochosas que se estendem ao longo da bordadura da serra, no sentido NW-SE.
> 
> Estes alinhamentos, devido à sua resistência, apresentam numerosas falhas, principalmente no sentido N-S. A mais evidente localiza-se em Castelo de Vide, visível sobretudo pelo considerável afastamento entre as cristas provocado por novo falhamento num sentido mais ou menos perpendicular.
> ...


Tem umas áreas extensas de granitos no entorno por exemplo na região de Nisa onde há uns anos ainda havia montado de Carvalho. Não sei contudo se ainda existe com os incêndios.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 17:42)

frederico disse:


> *entorno da serra de São Mamede* durante o Inverno. Não é por acaso que nos *solos graníticos*





Dias Miguel disse:


> *No exterior da bordadura quartzítica encontram-se os granito*s, enquanto os materiais litológicos de menor granulometria, como os xistos e os calcários, constituem a zona nuclear do Parque Natural.



Os carvalhos e castanheiros encontram-se no entorno da serra, logo solos graníticos, sim.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 17:52)

No mapa ibérico é visível a ilha de precipitação que é a região de Portalegre na região Alentejana. Como o vale do Tejo é aberto e não fechado como o vale do Douro, a humidade entra e encontra aqui uma barreira que é a serra de São Mamede. Hoje, por exemplo, o efeito é visível nos acumulados da região.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2022 às 18:40)

frederico disse:


> Neste evento com a depressão bem posicionada não houve acumulados notáveis neste região e foi tudo para a Estremadura e sotavento algarvio.


Parece que isso vai mudar bastante a partir deste domingo, com a depressão numa localização mais favorável à precipitação no Baixo Alentejo, incluindo Vale do Sado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

Monte da Vinha a ir para os 100 m3/s, regime autêntico de Inverno no Guadiana.


----------



## comentador (9 Dez 2022 às 21:09)

Boa noite,

Em Alvalade pouco tem chovido, avistaram-se e ouviram-se trovoadas na zona noroeste durante a manhã. Este evento vai com pouco mais do que 10 mm desde 2ª feira, onde estavam previstos mais de 100 mm para aqui. Esqueceram-se de colocar a vírgula entre os dois zeros.
 Esta madrugada caíram 2,0 mm.

Tive de regar a horta esta tarde, a terra está húmida em cima mas encontra-se terra seca e em pó em baixo. 

Continuamos a aguardar a chuva a sério para esta zona do Vale do Sado que continua bem seco.


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2022 às 08:53)

frederico disse:


> O défice é enorme no Algarve ocidental e Alentejo ocidental e planícies de Almodovar, Castro Verde, Ourique, Mértola ou Beja. Desde 2011 que não há chuva decente no vale do Sado! Neste evento com a depressão bem posicionada não houve acumulados notáveis neste região e foi tudo para a Estremadura e sotavento algarvio.


Ontem foi um dia muito bom de chuva. Sempre que passava um aguaceiro, era uma descarga bem grande acompanhada de vento. Há muito tempo que não via tanta chuva boa! Hoje temos sol... vamos a ver se o dia traz surpresas ou não.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2022 às 18:24)

Boas. Bem, parece que vem de lá uma molha daquelas  A ver como será por aqui, aviso laranja por cá para a madrugada, e o que lá vem parece promissor...

Sigo com 10.2ºC, quase na mínima e vento fraco. Máxima de 11.8ºC.

Ontem, máxima de 13.3ºC e mínima de 10.6ºC, com 28.8mm acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2022 às 19:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. Bem, parece que vem de lá uma molha daquelas  A ver como será por aqui, aviso laranja por cá para a madrugada, e o que lá vem parece promissor...
> 
> Sigo com 10.2ºC, quase na mínima e vento fraco. Máxima de 11.8ºC.
> 
> Ontem, máxima de 13.3ºC e mínima de 10.6ºC, com 28.8mm acumulados.


Aproveitei o dia, e fui dar uma volta pelos terrenos, água por todo o lado, há um ano até setembro e outro depois disso  .
A próxima noite deve trazer bastante precipitação, veremos se as previsões se cumprem.


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Bela chuvinha que vai caindo certinha   

Até dá gosto abrir o radar e ver um país inteiro pintado


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 01:05)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches começou a chover fraco por volta das 21h e tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade gradualmente. A frente fria deverá passar por esta zona no final da madrugada. Mais uma cheia em perspetiva, provavelmente. 

O acumulado de ontem (dia 10) ficou nos *3.3mm*. Hoje segue com *4.6mm *até ao momento. 

Tal como a @vamm referiu, praticamente todo o país coberto por precipitação, uma imagem que não se vê todos os dias. 






Está fresquinho,* 9,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 02:28)

Chove bem e *12mm* já cá cantam. 

A temperatura ainda não começou a subir, ao contrário do que acontece no litoral e em estações mais para oeste e sudoeste do distrito de Portalegre e Évora.
Aqui permanece estável perto dos 10ºC, com vento fraco, para já. Diferenças evidentes ainda:


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 04:02)

Impressionante o que chove! 
*27mm* acumulados e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2022 às 04:13)

Boas, 25.6mm por aqui. O sector mais intenso acabou por ser mais a Sul daqui, mas ainda assim chove bem.

12.1ºC, a subir claramente com a passagem da frente quente.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 05:09)

Quase *20mm* em 1 hora e *46mm* no total, até ao momento. 
Mais um dia em que o acumulado surpreende. O caudal do Rio Caia deve estar monstruoso.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

Boas, por aqui esteve toda a noite a chover, mas a chuva foi persistente e não muito intensa, pois dormi que nem uma pedra.   
A estação do IPMA acumulou 45mm até ao momento, mas continua a chuviscar com um nevoeiro denso.


----------



## Aspvl (11 Dez 2022 às 10:56)

Bom dia! A ribeira de Arronches está novamente com um caudal notável depois de uma noite de chuva praticamente ininterrupta. Anteontem, aqui mesmo ao meu lado, a força da água partiu uma pequena ponte de cabras.

Por agora, o sol vai aparecendo intermitentemente e o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

Bom dia,
Madrugada de chuva fraca a moderada, com 3,6mm acumulados em Carvoeiro e 8,8mm no Sítio das Fontes. A somar aos 8mm de ontem em Carvoeiro e aos quase 6mm no Sitio das Fontes.

Especial destaque para o vento, que continua a soprar ainda na ordem dos 40km/h, e que teve rajadas que chegaram aos 85km/h em Carvoeiro às 05h00. 

Sigo este mês com um belo acumulado de 70,8mm no Sítio das Fontes e de 91,2mm em Carvoeiro.


----------



## redragon (11 Dez 2022 às 11:28)

Uma fartura! O dia de hoje ja vai com 26.5mm aqui por Elvas


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

Boas! *43.4mm* acumulados por aqui, bela chuvinha persistente, se bem que pelos vistos ficou forte pelas 5 da manhã, tendo em conta o valor do rain-rate.

Agora apenas vento com rajadas, com 16.5ºC. Parece que nos próximos 2 dias vem aí mais molha, e o GFS 6z mostra que é uma molha que até pode ser de mais amanhã à tarde e na madrugada de Terça... Esperemos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> Madrugada de chuva fraca a moderada, com 3,6mm acumulados em Carvoeiro e 8,8mm no Sítio das Fontes. A somar aos 8mm de ontem em Carvoeiro e aos quase 6mm no Sitio das Fontes.
> 
> Especial destaque para o vento, que continua a soprar ainda na ordem dos 40km/h, e que teve rajadas que chegaram aos 85km/h em Carvoeiro às 05h00.
> ...


Mesmo assim, aquém das previsões que já deverias ter mais de 100 mm.

Boas, por aqui, alguma chuva ontem e esta madrugada com vento com algumas rajadas por volta das 6h/7h da manhã. Ontem, acumulei 4 mm e hoje 10 mm, o dia segue com algum sol e vento e está "calor" com 20.6ºC.


----------



## LMMS (11 Dez 2022 às 13:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Quase *20mm* em 1 hora e *46mm* no total, até ao momento.
> Mais um dia em que o acumulado surpreende. O caudal do Rio Caia deve estar monstruoso.



Está a entrar imensa água no Caia, a Albufeira vai levar um Boost enorme, poderá chegar aos 50% este mês, esperar para ver.
O nível hidrométrico da ribeira de Algalé está quase no 1.5mt.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 14:31)

LMMS disse:


> Está a entrar imensa água no Caia, a Albufeira vai levar um Boost enorme, poderá chegar aos 50% este mês, esperar para ver.
> O nível hidrométrico da ribeira de Algalé está quase no 1.5mt.


Tendo em conta o que tem estado a entrar desde sexta-feira, se amanhã não estiver nos 40% deverá estar perto. Se o que está previsto até quarta-feira se vier a concretizar, acredito que até ao final desta semana suba até perto dos 50% ou até pode chegar a ultrapassar, depende da dimensão dos caudais dos seus afluentes. 
Já agora, onde vês os dados da estação hidrométrica da Ribeira de Algalé mais atualizados? Onde tenho estado a ver, apenas disponibiliza dados até dia 8.


----------



## LMMS (11 Dez 2022 às 14:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Tendo em conta o que tem estado a entrar desde sexta-feira, se amanhã não estiver nos 40% deverá estar perto. Se o que está previsto até quarta-feira se vier a concretizar, acredito que até ao final desta semana suba até perto dos 50% ou até pode chegar a ultrapassar, depende da dimensão dos caudais dos seus afluentes.
> Já agora, onde vês os dados da estação hidrométrica da Ribeira de Algalé mais atualizados? Onde tenho estado a ver, apenas disponibiliza dados até dia 8.


É no site do SNIRH, penso não existir em outro lado.
E já vi que o Caia já está nos 42%, sendo assim os 50% são canja.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,
Por Arronches choveu até cerca das 10h, mas o período mais intenso ocorreu até ás 5 da manhã, tal como reportado.
O acumulado é de *51mm* e como era expectável, uma grande cheia no Rio Caia que chegou mesmo a galgar esta ponte durante a madrugada:


Por volta do meio dia, já estavam a decorrer trabalhos de limpeza na ponte e o rio ia assim:









Chegou aqui:













Às 7:30h chegava aos muros que estão no lado direito da foto, como se pode verificar por este vídeo:

Onde a Ribeira de Arronches se junta ao Rio Caia:





Uma fonte que permaneceu seca durante quase 1 ano:





Água a vir de todo o lado:





Bem evidente a subida de temperatura durante a passagem do setor mais intenso da frente quente e a descida de temperatura durante a manhã deverá ter sido a passagem da frente fria:





Entretanto, depois da chuva veio uma ventania descomunal. Rajada máxima é de uns impressionantes *80,6km/h*, ocorridos exatamente num momento em que fiquei impressionado e com medo da força do vento. 

Dezembro segue com *170mm* por aqui. *623mm* anuais.

Outros acumulados de hoje:
Esperança (Arronches): *49.5mm*
Portalegre (IPMA):* 44.1mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *46.5mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo: *38.1mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa: *31mm*
Elvas (netatmo):* 22.6mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *24mm*
Elvas (IPMA): *25.8mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *29.1mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *30.9mm*

Perante o dezembro mais chuvoso aqui na zona, desde que participo no fórum e acompanho mais registos.

Tem estado um ambiente algo quente, apesar do vento forte. *16,8ºC* atuais.
______________________________


LMMS disse:


>


Ah, eu costumo colocar a opção de caudal médio diário, por isso não aparece atualizado desde dia 8. Atingiu o 1.5m na sexta-feira, o caudal ia impressionante. 
Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 21:46)

Que grande chuvada, por esta não esperava. Eco fraquinho no radar demonstra bem o que poderá estar para vir com valores de água precipitável tão elevados.
Acumulado disparou para os *56mm *em poucos minutos.

*14,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Smota (11 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

*Ribeira do Chocanal*
Boa noite, no Crato também tem chovido muito. Os campos estão alagados e nunca tinha visto esta ponte assim.
Foto do Sr. Marques
Amanhã se conseguir lá ir ponho da ribeira de Seda. Boas festas


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 10:44)

Boas,
Manhã ventosa e já com alguma chuva, o pico será logo a partir do fim da tarde e durante o dia de amanhã, com uma faixa de precipitação entre Leiria e Évora provavelmente.. veremos o que acontece.
A estação do IPMA contabilizou ontem praticamente 50mm( 49,8mm).


----------



## redragon (12 Dez 2022 às 12:01)

Noite bem mais calma e com apenas 0,7mm.  A tarde vai ser bem melhor! Barragem
do Caia a encher e neste momento com 44,19%


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 12:11)

A APP do telemóvel registou uma rajada de 88km/h agora .
5mm até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Chove bem por Arronches e o vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade. 

*3.1mm* acumulados até ao momento. Continua o tempo ameno, estão *16,7ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Boas, chuva ainda não muita por aqui, mas as previsões prometem e amanhã/esta noite pode até ser complicado em algumas zonas... Imenso vento no entanto, com rajadas quase constantemente na ordem dos 50 km/h.

16.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 13:44)

Nos últimos minutos tem estado a cair uma bela chuvada acompanhada por rajadas fortes, os terrenos estão completamente saturados


----------



## Walker (12 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

Hoje é um dia em que era deveras interessante chover bem nesta zona, não tem chovido por aí além, somente agora os terrenos estão a começar a saturar com o pouco que choveu, que venha, sem estragos! A barragem do monte da rocha, deve ser a que está mais baixa no país, das que fazem abastecimento público .


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Com quase 6 mm em Arronches, chuva persistente desde o meio dia e com algum vento à mistura.
É irónico que, há cerca de um mês, a nossa preocupação eram os solos ressequidos e a carência de água em Portugal Continental. Agora, nesta região como noutras mais a norte, os terrenos não conseguem absorver mais água e temos previsões de mais de 100 mm durante um período de 72 horas...
Esperemos que não haja consequências de maior e seja a estabilização da situação hídrica após vários anos de déficit crónico.

Edit: corrijo a precipitação para 7,2 mm (14.05h)


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 17:01)

Cerca de 15mm até agora, o tempo tem tendência a agravar nas próximas horas.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

Ainda agora começou e já se vê água a correr por todo o lado, não há solo que aguente. Vai ser bonito onde quer que a linha estacione.
Registos de há pouco:













Parece as serras do Norte e Centro, com a água a aparecer em qualquer buraco. 





Rio Caia ia assim e a subir rápido, notava-se claramente.





*14.5mm* acumulados até ao momento e vai chovendo. *17,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Esta linha vai bater forte nas Serras de Portalegre:


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:27)

joralentejano disse:


>



Excelentes fotos e reportagem, como sempre.

Este muro é de suporte de terrenos? Aquela água é de escorrência dos níveis de superfície dos solos ou é de transbordo de um canal no topo do muro? Dá que pensar se a estrutura é segura.


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 19:47)

Entretanto a estação de Martinlongo desapareceu do mapa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:52)

frederico disse:


> Entretanto a estação de Martinlongo desapareceu do mapa.


Cada vez pior essa região sueste, em pobreza de estações.


----------



## efcm (12 Dez 2022 às 20:30)

Pessoal do baixo Alentejo e Algarve como é que as coisas estão por aí?


----------



## mjviegas (12 Dez 2022 às 20:57)

efcm disse:


> Pessoal do baixo Alentejo e Algarve como é que as coisas estão por aí?


Por Portimão tudo normal. Algum vento e chuva, mas nada digno de menção. A única coisa anormal é a temperatura de 19º a 12 de Dezembro.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

efcm disse:


> Pessoal do baixo Alentejo e Algarve como é que as coisas estão por aí?


Dia de céu encoberto, algo "quente" com a temperatura entre os 18 e 20ºC desde as 10h, rajadas de vento e o som contínuo do mar que está picado


----------



## Walker (12 Dez 2022 às 21:12)

Boas, 40 minutos de chuva, sem vento, sem intensidade, olhei para o radar na altura e pensei que duraria mais tempo, mas não!
Agora não chove nada faz meia hora!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 22:04)

Acumulados hoje nas EMA's da região Sul.

Actualizado 21:59

 0,2 mm Albufeira (21:40)
 5,5 mm Alcácer do Sal (21:50)
 0,3 mm Aljezur (21:50)
 3,4 mm Alvalade (21:50)
 6,9 mm Amareleja (21:40)
*13,1 mm Avis Benavila (21:50) *
 0,4 mm Castro Marim (21:50)
 4,2 mm Castro Verde (21:50)
*10,7 mm Elvas (21:40)
11,3 mm Évora (21:50) *
 8,6 mm Fóia (21:40)
 1,4 mm Loulé (21:40)
 0,1 mm Olhão (21:40)
 0,0 mm Praia da Rocha (20:40)
 0,8 mm Tavira (21:40)


----------



## trovoadas (12 Dez 2022 às 22:15)

Por aqui é vento, vento e mais vento e já vai o dia todo nisto! 
Vai caíndo uma névoa que nem é chuva e está nevoeiro.
Praticamente ainda não choveu hoje!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

Walker disse:


> Boas, 40 minutos de chuva, sem vento, sem intensidade, olhei para o radar na altura e pensei que duraria mais tempo, mas não!
> Agora não chove nada faz meia hora!


Os bons acumulados estão mais a Norte! Vai chovendo no molhado ao passo que por aí ainda há grande capacidade de encaixe.
Ou seja, aí é que está tudo errado! Os outros locais estão bem. Para encher barragens é preciso chuva sobre chuva!


----------



## Walker (12 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Os bons acumulados estão mais a Norte! Vai chovendo no molhado ao passo que por aí ainda há grande capacidade de encaixe.
> Ou seja, aí é que está tudo errado! Os outros locais estão bem. Para encher barragens é preciso chuva sobre chu





trovoadas disse:


> Os bons acumulados estão mais a Norte! Vai chovendo no molhado ao passo que por aí ainda há grande capacidade de encaixe.
> Ou seja, aí é que está tudo errado! Os outros locais estão bem. Para encher barragens é preciso chuva sobre chuva!


Esta seria a altura ideal, para esta zona, que chovesse mesmo que fosse pouco, mas continuado, começam agora os regatos e ribeiros a correr a discrepância entre regiões, num país tão pequeno é abismal, bastando apenas comparar o alto com o baixo Alentejo.
Se isto fosse a pedido, eram 2 dias seguidos com a tal chuvinha " molha parvos" como aqui se chama, e seria muito importante, o problema é que nós outros sítios vai começar a ser "demasiada", quando aqui não vai ser suficiente.
É um clichê, mas água é vida!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

Como está Odeleite? 
Parece por uma foto que vi ter tido uma recuperação incrível!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

Chuva fraca a moderada com 20mm, muito nevoeiro também, o vento é que diminui de intensidade, de manhã estava bem mais forte .
Está ameno, 15°c.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes fotos e reportagem, como sempre.
> 
> Este muro é de suporte de terrenos? Aquela água é de escorrência dos níveis de superfície dos solos ou é de transbordo de um canal no topo do muro? Dá que pensar se a estrutura é segura.


Obrigado! 
Sim, é de suporte de terrenos e a água que corre é a que está à superfície. Não há nenhum canal, a água que vem dos campos que estão acima do muro é que vem toda aqui parar uma vez que são inclinados. Na foto é possível ver ao longo da parte de cima do muro, vários tubos para a água escoar, mas devem estar entupidos e a água tem de sair por cima.
Já há vários anos, sempre que os invernos são chuvosos, que vejo a água a correr desta maneira, mas hoje quando passei no local questionei que se calhar já precisava de uma intervenção porque de facto, está um bocado em mau estado. É como tudo, só depois de acontecer alguma coisa é que resolvem. 
__________________________________
Depois de uma pausa, vai chovendo moderado. *19.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Bem, que chuvada já por aqui, 108 mm/h de rain-rate, 3.0mm!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:39)

A6 deve ser a pior AE para se fazer neste momento... espero que não haja grandes acidentes:


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A6 deve ser a pior AE para se fazer neste momento... espero que não haja grandes acidentes:


No Google maps estão sinalizados alguns abrandamentos de transito, Vendas Novas, Montemor e na parte final já na zona de Estremoz/Elvas.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2022 às 01:46)

Estamos em cima do evento e ainda assim as previsões ficaram muito indefinidas. O "comboio de chuva" parece ir a acontecer mais a sul do que alguns modelos como o Arome esperavam, o ECMWF acertou mais nesta situação. Pelo Arome, já estava um dilúvio aqui. 

Entretanto, depois daquele aguaceiro forte sigo com 16.5ºC (que subiu e bem!) com 100% HR e 8.6mm. Vento com rajadas fortes, vamos ver o que traz o resto da madrugada e a manhã...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 02:18)

O dia de ontem (12) acabou com* 20.4mm* acumulados. 

Neste momento tem estado a chover com intensidade e sigo com *7.6mm*. Dezembro acaba de ultrapassar os 200mm, estando agora nos *203mm*. 

Ambiente bem tropical, *17,0ºC* com 96% de hr.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 04:08)

É com cada chuvada, vai lá vai. * 21mm* acumulados até ao momento e o evento já vai nos *41mm*. E ainda há muito para cair...


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 04:51)

Chuva intensificou nos últimos 10 minutos por Arronches. Valentes bátegas a caminho, pelo que se vê no radar!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

Que chuvada descomunal tem estado a cair, sem palavras para descrever isto 
O Rio Caia já está a transbordar e o que ainda lá vem….

*32.5mm* e a subir rapidamente. Impressionante!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 05:05)

*40mm* e um pouco mais calmo agora.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 06:08)

Chuva tão forte e persistente, incrível! *61mm* acumulados e não pára.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 06:31)

Cheia brutal na bacia do Rio Caia, como ainda nunca vi na minha vida. 

*64mm* e continuar sem abrandar.


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2022 às 06:57)

Monchique com nevoeiro cerrado e chuva persistente


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 07:05)

Portalegre em *aviso vermelho.

70mm *acumulados. De loucos…


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 07:33)

Se repararem há aviso vermelho em Portalegre mas meia hora depois ainda não houve um único órgão de comunicação social a publicar isso


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 07:36)

@Aspvl como está a ribeira de Arronches? Espero que esteja tudo bem por aí.

Imagens inéditas do Rio Caia a passar por cima da ponte dos arcos, algo que se aconteceu uma vez na vida foi muito e eu nunca vi tal coisa. Estou chocado.
A ponte é esta:






Às 5 da manhã, já galgava esta ponte:


Neste momento, só se entra na vila por dois lados. Duas pontes submersas.

*78mm* e não abranda.


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 07:37)

okcomputer disse:


> Se repararem há aviso vermelho em Portalegre mas meia hora depois *ainda não houve um único órgão de comunicação social a publicar isso*


Estou a ver noticias e na RTP3 já falaram nisso.








Edit: não me recordo de ver Portalegre com aviso vermelho para precipitação


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 07:48)

joralentejano disse:


> @Aspvl como está a ribeira de Arronches? Espero que esteja tudo bem por aí.
> 
> Imagens inéditas do Rio Caia a passar por cima da ponte dos arcos, algo que se aconteceu uma vez na vida foi muito e eu nunca vi tal coisa. Estou chocado.
> A ponte é esta:
> ...



@joralentejano  Ribeira completamente descontrolada, galgou o impensável. Não há palavras! Árvores e postes de electricidade no meio da água.

Tenho registos mais completos, mas fica aqui esta fotografia.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 07:53)

Aspvl disse:


> @joralentejano  Ribeira completamente descontrolada, galgou o impensável. Não há palavras! Árvores e postes de electricidade no meio da água.
> 
> Tenho registos mais completos, mas fica aqui esta fotografia.


Obrigado! Meu deus, que loucura.  

*86mm* e a chuva não abranda, onde é que isto vai chegar...


----------



## Sulman (13 Dez 2022 às 08:00)

Arraiolos, chuva torrencial desde a meia noite. A Estação do MeteoAlentejo a registar 24mm, o que deverá estar subvalorizado por algum problema da estação, dado que Montemor, Vendas Novas, Estremoz tem valores bem mais elevados. Mora também deve ter uma avaria, dado que só marca 3,3 mm.
Em Vimieiro, registo de pequenas barragens a descarregar e, por todo o concelho, lençóis de água e ribeiros a transbordar.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 08:06)

A fazer-se história hoje. *93mm* acumulados.

Rio Caia, impressionante!!!


----------



## canino (13 Dez 2022 às 08:16)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos, chuva torrencial desde a meia noite. A Estação do MeteoAlentejo a registar 24mm, o que deverá estar subvalorizado por algum problema da estação, dado que Montemor, Vendas Novas, Estremoz tem valores bem mais elevados. Mora também deve ter uma avaria, dado que só marca 3,3 mm.
> Em Vimieiro, registo de pequenas barragens a descarregar e, por todo o concelho, lençóis de água e ribeiros a transbordar.


Sulman, a estação do MeteoAlentejo está com problemas há alguns dias...temos 54mm na estação do monte da Ravasqueira


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 08:27)

Várias inundações e estradas cortadas em diversos concelhos do distrito. Em Monforte as aulas foram suspensas hoje. 

*96mm* em Arronches.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 08:34)

Vendo pelas imagens de satélite parece que se aproxima uma mancha de precipitação para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve nas próximas horas. A primeira célula associada a esta formação já entrou inclusive pelo Alentejo Litoral e é visível no radar. Que seja assim!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 08:34)

Nunca na minha vida tinha visto o Rio Caia assim:


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2022 às 08:36)

Chove torrencialmente em Monchique.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 08:41)

Bom dia a todos, espero que a água que tanta falta fazia não traga grandes problemas. Estou sem estação desde há uns dias, por isso apenas consigo reportar o que vejo. De noite a chuva passou maioritariamente a norte daqui. Desde a manhã o vento aumentou de intensidade, há rajadas bastante fortes. Pelo radar vem lá mais um período de chuva forte. Preocupa-me mais o vento até…
Bom seguimento a todos, com as devidas precauções!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 08:49)

Acumulados notáveis no distrito de Portalegre:





Sousel com *141,9 mm* acumulados!


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 08:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Nunca na minha vida tinha visto o Rio Caia assim:


Não vais ter a barragem do caia a 70% ainda a vais é ver a descarregar


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 08:56)

efcm disse:


> Não vais ter a barragem do caia a 70% ainda a vais é ver a descarregar


Montargil e Maranhão também devem estar com caudais de entrada interessantes  Pena que não haja ninguém a registar.

Edit:
Valores atualizados ontem ("ouviram" as nossas críticas? ); antes da chuva desta madrugada portanto:









__





						ENTRADA
					

ARBVS, Associação, Regantes, Sorraia




					www.arbvs.pt
				




Montargil e Maranhão já acima dos 50%, bem bom!


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Nunca na minha vida tinha visto o Rio Caia assim:



Impressionante!

Entretanto chove novamente. Disseram-me há pouco que a estrada para Elvas já foi cortada.


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 09:02)

Aspvl disse:


> Impressionante!
> 
> Entretanto chove novamente. *Disseram-me há pouco que a estrada para Elvas já foi cortada.*











						Estradas do concelho de Elvas estão intransitáveis | Rádio Elvas
					






					radioelvas.com


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 09:04)

efcm disse:


> Não vais ter a barragem do caia a 70% ainda a vais é ver a descarregar


Sim, tendo em conta a situação atual e se os próximos meses continuarem com chuva, poderá fazer descargas. Hoje está a entrar imensa água, vamos lá ver onde chega. Níveis recorde diria até.


Aspvl disse:


> Impressionante!
> 
> Entretanto chove novamente. Disseram-me há pouco que a estrada para Elvas já foi cortada.


Acredito, deve haver água a correr por todo o lado tendo em conta os acumulados que estão a ser registados.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 09:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Nunca na minha vida tinha visto o Rio Caia assim:



Tu não te recordas, mas recordo-me em tempos do "ciclo" de enchentes dessa monta, em que entrava no antigo lagar (CEIRA) e na piscina... Mas arrisco-me a dizer que hoje deverá pior do que nessas alturas.
Infelizmente aconteceu aqui que referi há uns anos no fórum, por causa da construção do percurso em redor da ribeira de Arronches e do Rio Caia. Apesar do mérito e da beleza que permite percorrer em momentos de bom tempo, em situações como a presente, vai tudo (literalmente) por água abaixo...
É verdade que estamos perante uma situação excepcional, mas estas situações excepcionais correm o risco de serem um triste hábito nos próximos anos, com o agravamento dos extremos meteorológicos...

Bom dia para todos

Tive muita vontade de tirar fotos pelo percurso entre Portalegre e Arronches, o qual facilmente se fazia de barco, mas como dá para perceber, o risco não compensava... O video postado pelo @joralentejano é o exemplo perfeito da situação gravosa que estamos a viver. 112 mm em nove horas e quase 300 mm em 12 dias e meio, são mais do que razão para estas inundações...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 09:32)

efcm disse:


> Não vais ter a barragem do caia a 70% ainda a vais é ver a descarregar


Arrisco a dizer que, até ao fim de semana, haverá descargas no Caia. As quantidades de água a entrar deverão estar em valores recorde e são muitas as origens dessa água e todas devem ir no seu máximo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 09:36)

Várias estradas do Alto Alentejo cortadas. As imagens impressionantes da ribeira que galgou o IP2​
Por:Redacção
13 Dezembro, 2022 - 08:38






O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou sob aviso vermelho o distrito de Portalegre, devido à chuva forte e persistente que ainda se prevê.
Para já é o distrito de Portalegre, uma das regiões do Alentejo mais afetada pelo forte temporal que se regista em Portugal
- Pub -
Neste momento há várias estradas cortadas no Alto Alentejo, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Monforte, Castelo de Vide e Fronteira. Registam-se ainda ocorrências nos concelhos de Arronches e Avis.
Uma das imagens que está a marcar a manhã desta terça-feira é no IP2, entre Estremoz e Monforte, onde a uma ribeira galgou a estrada e está a impedir a passagem dos automobilistas, como mostra o vídeo amador captado por Bruno Jacinto:



			https://odigital.sapo.pt/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/319560483_680329033693357_7362429019715813912_n.mp4
		


Fonte: https://odigital.sapo.pt/varias-est...-impressionantes-da-ribeira-que-galgou-o-ip2/


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 09:39)

Comparação do caudal da ribeira de Arronches no evento de hoje vs. 9 de Dezembro.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 09:52)

Chegou o eco amarelo aqui, chuva muito forte com rajadas significativas. Televisão por satélite já com muitas falhas. É esperar que nada se estrague por aí…


----------



## pax_julia (13 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Chegou o eco amarelo aqui, chuva muito forte com rajadas significativas. Televisão por satélite já com muitas falhas. É esperar que nada se estrague por aí…


Confirmo. Também por aqui está complicado. Chuva muito intensa com rajadas à mistura. Impressionante! Se continuar assim, vai haver problemas nas zonas do costume. Bairro do Pelame e Quinta del Rei...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

Aspvl disse:


> Comparação do caudal da ribeira de Arronches no evento de hoje vs. 9 de Dezembro.
> Ver anexo 3338Ver anexo 3339


Duas imagens que servem perfeitamente como exemplo da situação...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Dez 2022 às 10:16)

Chuva muito forte em Moura neste momento. Água por todo o lado...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tu não te recordas, mas recordo-me em tempos do "ciclo" de enchentes dessa monta, em que entrava no antigo lagar (CEIRA) e na piscina... Mas arrisco-me a dizer que hoje deverá pior do que nessas alturas.
> Infelizmente aconteceu aqui que referi há uns anos no fórum, por causa da construção do percurso em redor da ribeira de Arronches e do Rio Caia. Apesar do mérito e da beleza que permite percorrer em momentos de bom tempo, em situações como a presente, vai tudo (literalmente) por água abaixo...
> É verdade que estamos perante uma situação excepcional, mas estas situações excepcionais correm o risco de serem um triste hábito nos próximos anos, com o agravamento dos extremos meteorológicos...
> 
> ...


Uma cheia deste calibre penso que apenas ocorreu uma vez e sei da ocorrência da mesma porque os meus pais e avós contaram-me, pois ainda não era nascido. Nunca presenciei tal coisa e estou chocado com o que está a acontecer.
Os passadiços foram todos pelo rio abaixo, logo aqui há um prejuízo enorme. Fora outras situações que provavelmente só se irão perceber quando o caudal descer. Na estrada da quinta dos meus avós há derrocadas por todo o lado. Enfim…


----------



## dscom (13 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

pax_julia disse:


> Confirmo. Também por aqui está complicado. Chuva muito intensa com rajadas à mistura. Impressionante! Se continuar assim, vai haver problemas nas zonas do costume. Bairro do Pelame e Quinta del Rei...


Cruzamento na Ovibeja, sempre a mesma coisa cada vez que chove um pouco mais.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2022 às 10:23)

Que linha é aquela a sudoeste? Não aparece nada nos modelos...


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 10:39)

Caudal da ribeira de Arronches a diminuir ligeiramente com a pausa na chuva. 

Algés, Alcântara, Oeiras, Loures, Corroios, Cascais. Parece que não há mais Portugal para além da AML. Directos de cariz sensacionalista que em pouco ou nada ajudam a população. 4 principais canais dão programas da manhã. Onde está o serviço público? RTP3 via TDT é mesmo o único canal onde se pode ter noção do que se está a passar. O sentimento é apenas um: vergonha alheia.

Quem não tenha internet ou ligue o rádio numa estação local não tem como saber dos cortes de estradas no distrito de Portalegre. O rodapé da SIC Notícias diz Alerta Vermelho - Edição Especial em loop. Não poderia passar as estradas que estão cortadas, por exemplo? Aviltante no mínimo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 10:47)

Aspvl disse:


> Algés, Alcântara, Oeiras, Loures, Corroios, Cascais. Parece que não há mais Portugal para além da AML.


Boas,
Qual é a admiração? Sempre assim foi e sempre assim será, agora é mais meia dúzia de dias os noticiários todos a falarem das inundações na AML, o resto do país que se "lixe" .
Por aqui a noite também trouxe bastante chuva, por agora já não chove .


----------



## Sulman (13 Dez 2022 às 10:50)

Imagens do Concelho de Arraiolos, esta manhã: 

EN4 - Arraiolos/ Vimieiro




Vimieiro


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 10:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Que linha é aquela a sudoeste? Não aparece nada nos modelos...


Parece-me que a animação irá passar também pelo Algarve. Aquele núcleo parece ser bastante instável e com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical... Pena o radar de Loulé estar avariado, pois assim estamos quase às escuras...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 10:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece-me que a animação irá passar também pelo Algarve. Aquele núcleo parece ser bastante instável e com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical... Pena o radar de Loulé estar avariado, pois assim estamos quase às escuras...


O Radar de Loulé está já operacional há 2 dias!! Estamos às claras de momento


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece-me que a animação irá passar também pelo Algarve. Aquele núcleo parece ser bastante instável e com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical... *Pena o radar de Loulé estar avariado,* pois assim estamos quase às escuras...


O radar de Loulé já está activo há alguns dias:


----------



## Aspvl (13 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Qual é a admiração? Sempre assim foi e sempre assim será, agora é mais meia dúzia de dias os noticiários todos a falarem das inundações em Lisboa, o resto do país que se "lixe" .
> Por aqui a noite também trouxe bastante chuva, muita água por todo o lado, por agora já não chove .


Tens toda a razão. Infelizmente é recorrente, mas hoje fiquei especialmente estupefacto perante a incompetência da comunicação social nestas situações...

Agora mesmo na SIC Notícias: Ribeira de Arronches no Limite. Vá lá, vá lá.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O Radar de Loulé está já operacional há 2 dias!! Estamos às claras de momento





Thomar disse:


> O radar de Loulé já está activo há alguns dias:


As minhas desculpas, pois não me tinha apercebido... Ou seja, a linha que está a surgir na imagem de satélite ainda não é detectável pelo radar na sua plenitude, dada a distância...


----------



## tonítruo (13 Dez 2022 às 11:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Que linha é aquela a sudoeste? Não aparece nada nos modelos...


E até mete medo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:06)

Aspvl disse:


> Agora mesmo na SIC Notícias:


Um pequeno aparte: a SIC gosta muito desta região, principalmente quando são notícias de Arronches e Portalegre... Se formos comparar, já viram alguma notícia de Monforte ou Avis nos diferentes canais da SIC??

Quanto à incúria dos media nacionais e o foco na região de Lisboa, é de tal modo corriqueiro que não se torna admiração alguma... O país continua inclinado só para um lado, pelo que não admira que a água escoe toda para lá (um pouco de humor negro).


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 11:06)

Há relatos de que uma das pontes colapsou, não sei se é verdade. 
A ribeira de Arronches está a subir novamente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Há relatos de que uma das pontes colapsou, não sei se é verdade.
> A ribeira de Arronches está a subir novamente.


Onde @joralentejano ?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 11:07)

Parece que parou chuva aqui e nevoeiro levantou.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 11:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Onde @joralentejano ?


A do Porto manes. Espero que não seja verdade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

joralentejano disse:


> A do Porto manes. Espero que não seja verdade.


Ainda não sei de nada e parece-me difícil de avaliar, pois estava completamente por debaixo de água...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ainda não sei de nada e parece-me difícil de avaliar, pois estava completamente por debaixo de água...


Pois, a mim disseram-me que nas notícias estavam a dizer que podia ter colapsado. Quando lá estive não parecia ter acontecido tal coisa, mas certamente terá danos.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Que linha é aquela a sudoeste? Não aparece nada nos modelos...


felizmente, a parte mais activa, vai passar bem a Sul do Algarve. 
A zona dos updrafts está com movimento leste. Por cá levaremos com a parte da precipitação que se expande para Norte. 
agora a parte mais activa, nitidamente SCM, iria causar sérios danos...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Que linha é aquela a sudoeste? Não aparece nada nos modelos...


É uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal que se está a deslocar lentamente para leste, com deriva para nordeste. Deverá apanhar o Barlavento sobretudo, pelo que parece (mas a parte mais intensa deverá ficar a sul)...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto à incúria dos media nacionais e o foco na região de Lisboa, é de tal modo corriqueiro que não se torna admiração alguma... O país continua inclinado só para um lado, pelo que não admira que a água escoe toda para lá (um pouco de humor negro).


Faz lembrar um pouco o futebol, em Portugal o que conta são o Benfica, Sporting e Porto, os outros não interessam...


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, tendo em conta a situação atual e se os próximos meses continuarem com chuva, poderá fazer descargas. Hoje está a entrar imensa água, vamos lá ver onde chega. Níveis recorde diria até.
> 
> Acredito, deve haver água a correr por todo o lado tendo em conta os acumulados que estão a ser registados.


Próximos meses???

Diria antes na próxima semana vão abrir as comportas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 11:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, a mim disseram-me que nas notícias estavam a dizer que podia ter colapsado. Quando lá estive não parecia ter acontecido tal coisa, mas certamente terá danos.


Não terá sido em Badajoz?


----------



## tonítruo (13 Dez 2022 às 11:27)

ecobcg disse:


> felizmente, a parte mais activa, vai passar bem a Sul do Algarve.
> A zona dos updrafts está com movimento leste. Por cá levaremos com a parte da precipitação que se expande para Norte.
> agora a parte mais activa, nitidamente SCM, iria causar sérios danos...





Charneca Mundial disse:


> É uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal que se está a deslocar lentamente para leste, com deriva para nordeste. Deverá apanhar o Barlavento sobretudo, pelo que parece (mas a parte mais intensa deverá ficar a sul)...


As células ativas estão em movimento para leste, mas não é possível que se comecem a formar novas células mais a norte?


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

Ver CNN, agora em Sousel, pessoas dizem nunca viram nada igual.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Bom dia a todos
Sou de Lisboa mas vi esta informação que também diz respeito ao Alentejo e decidi partilhar por aqui...

Mais informações desta vez relativas a outras zonas do país, comunicado das 10.50 das Infraestruturas de Portugal...

"Em resultado das condições climatéricas adversas que se têm vindo a sentir ao longo das últimas horas, nomeadamente devido à forte e continua chuvada que tem caído na região de Lisboa, são vários os locais da rede rodoviária e ferroviária sob gestão da IP onde a circulação está suspensa devido a inundações.




Fora da região de Lisboa


EN2, Mora, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos entre os quilómetros 469 e 471;
EN244, Avis, corte em ambos os sentidos ao quilómetro 104;
EN246, Arronches, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos entre os quilómetros 53 e 59,5;
EN246, Elvas, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos ao quilómetro 18;
IP2, Monforte, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos ao quilómetro 203,1;
EN251, Monte da Barca, Couço, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos entre Couço e Mora.


A Infraestruturas de Portugal tem as suas equipas a trabalhar no terreno, em articulação com os diversos Agentes de Proteção Civil, dando resposta imediata às várias ocorrências, com o objetivo de mitigar os seus efeitos e visando uma mais rápida reposição das condições de circulação e segurança.

Faremos a atualização desta informação sempre que se justificar.

Alertamos para a necessidade da adoção de comportamentos adequados de autoproteção, nomeadamente:


Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias;
Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto a zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a fenómenos de transbordo dos cursos de água, evitando a circulação e permanência nestes locais;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;
Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 11:36)

A notícia com o pequeno vídeo refere autoestrada em Elvas, evidentemente não é a AE6, talvez um acesso ?
















						Riacho com forte corrente devido à chuva destrói autoestrada em Elvas
					

A região do Alentejo é uma das mais afetadas pelo mau tempo.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2022 às 11:37)

"(...) A situação em Campo Maior, Portalegre, também suscita preocupações. Várias casas estão inundadas, algumas “quase até ao teto”, bem como garagens, e em vias públicas há automóveis submersos, segundo uma fonte da autarquia."

O Jornal Económico


----------



## Gwagir (13 Dez 2022 às 11:39)

okcomputer disse:


> A notícia com o pequeno vídeo refere autoestrada em Elvas, evidentemente não é a AE6, talvez um acesso ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa é a estrada nacional que une Badajoz-Caceres


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 11:40)

Anda cá, SCM lindo vem testar a bomba nova do reservatório.  Por aqui, muito vento.


----------



## Sulman (13 Dez 2022 às 11:44)

Em Arraiolos volta a chover com alguma intensidade, já há cerca de 30 minutos. A ribeira que atravessa a zona das quintas está a alagar alguns terrenos. Várias ribeiras que são atravessadas pela Nacional 4 estão a centímetros de inundar a estrada. Esperamos que a Barragem do Divor seja beneficiada e, finalmente, atinja este inverno a cota máxima, algo que não acontece desde 1999/2000 (segundo me recordo).


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Anda cá, SCM lindo vem testsr a bomba nova do reservatório.  Por aqui, muito vento.


Acabava com a seca de vez


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2022 às 11:51)

Inundações deixam rasto de destruição em Campo Maior:

https://linhasdeelvas.pt/2022/12/13/inundacoes-deixam-rasto-de-destruicao-em-campo-maior/


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Anda cá, SCM lindo


Belo nome para um gato. Mas creio que incentivar um fenómeno meteorológico perigoso a buscar uma bola por cima do Algarve não é muito boa política...
Hoje cá dava para vir de barco desde Portalegre; vocês ai arriscam a ir ao Caldeirão em gôndola...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:59)

okcomputer disse:


> A notícia com o pequeno vídeo refere autoestrada em Elvas, evidentemente não é a AE6, talvez um acesso ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o CM, como sempre, pública e depois confirma as fontes (quando as há)...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 12:19)

Acabou de dar a RTP em directo de Monforte, com o presidente da câmara. Estradas municipais destruídas e intransitaveis.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 12:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Anda cá, SCM lindo vem testar a bomba nova do reservatório.  Por aqui, muito vento.


Eu que gosto desse tipo de formações, como bem sabem   , prefiro vê-los só lá no outro lado do Atlântico. Aquilo por cá, causaria o caos...


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 12:23)

Não tão intensa como a linha da madrugada no eixo Lisboa-Portalegre, mas este "comboio" no baixo Alentejo também mete respeito  como andará a situação por ali?

Há dias alguém comentava que faltavam as usuais entradas de instabilidade por Sines, aí está uma delas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 12:40)

Por aqui 53,4mm, ainda deve vir mais alguma coisa para a tarde, mas o grosso já passou.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Dez 2022 às 12:43)

Boas, por Albufeira:
Bastante vento, nas últimas *4* horas a média ronda os *30*km/h, vindo de sul, com rajadas a rondar os *50*km/h, em média, no mesmo período. Dia bastante ameno para dezembro e bastante húmido, desde as *00*h a temperatura esteve entre os *18* e *20*ºC e a humidade relativa entre os *98* e *100*%.
O céu esteve sempre encoberto e o mar picado.


----------



## dscom (13 Dez 2022 às 12:45)

Isto ainda vai trazer água ao Baixo Alentejo?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 12:49)

Evolução para a tarde.


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Evolução para a tarde.
> Ver anexo 3354


O Barlavento ainda vai ser regado, certo?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 13:02)

mjviegas disse:


> O Barlavento ainda vai ser regado, certo?


Sim, deverá ter alguma chuva. Embora não me pareça, para já, que seja em quantidades significativas.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Parece-me que camos ficar na zona "cega"...chuvas mais intensas a norte de Sines para cima e depois a sul no mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Vento e ondulação concordo, mas bastava aviso amarelo por prevenção para a  precipitação, agora laranja não faz nenhum sentido.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 13:26)

Volta a chover.
Sousel já acima dos *145mm, *Marvão com *115mm.*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 13:37)

Muita chuva novamente e uma linha a dirigir-se para aqui. Aquilo que precisávamos era que o rio descesse, mas se chover de forma persistente vai acontecer precisamente o contrário.

*103mm* acumulados. Surreal.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

Nos tempos que correm, e na minha opinião, acho que uma declaração destas deveria ser muito melhor pensada...
Dar como adquirido algo que se via, claramente, que por acaso até nem vinha para cá e ia passar a Sul, parece-me ser uma declaração muito pouco ponderada! Só se a ideia era alarmar ainda mais e manter as pessoas em casa. Ou então foi muito mal explicado ou interpretado pelo jornalista... é outra hipótese

"
IPMA: Portugal continental será afetado por "sistema convectivo de grande dimensão" nas próximas horas​Presidente do IPMA referiu que um “sistema convectivo de grande dimensão” afetará Portugal ao início da tarde. Que regiões serão mais afetadas e o impacto deste fenómeno ainda estão por "determinar"."




__





						A carregar…
					





					observador.pt


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Muita chuva novamente e uma linha a dirigir-se para aqui. Aquilo que precisávamos era que o rio descesse, mas se chover de forma persistente vai acontecer precisamente o contrário.
> 
> *103mm* acumulados. Surreal.


Pois assim vai ser difícil e creio que ainda vamos ter mais instabilidade


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 13:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois assim vai ser difícil e creio que ainda vamos ter mais instabilidade
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 3363


É até à última. Este evento tem estado a exceder de forma significativa os valores previstos para todos os dias, nunca tinha visto nada assim. 300mm numa semana é inédito nesta zona.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 13:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Nos tempos que correm, e na minha opinião, acho que uma declaração destas deveria ser muito melhor pensada...
> Dar como adquirido algo que se via, claramente, que por acaso até nem vinha para cá e ia passar a Sul, parece-me ser uma declaração muito pouco ponderada! Só se a ideia era alarmar ainda mais e manter as pessoas em casa. Ou então foi muito mal explicado ou interpretado pelo jornalista... é outra hipótese
> 
> "
> ...


O presidente do IPMA tem tido várias declarações infelizes nos últimos meses, a ser o caso está seria só mais uma...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 13:51)

joralentejano disse:


> 300mm numa semana é inédito nesta zona.


Sem dúvida. Duas vezes mais do que aquilo que tinha chovido desde o início do ano e cerca de metade da média anual...


----------



## Sleet (13 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

Pelas imagens da RTP em directo de Campo Maior há uns minutos, já com trabalhos de limpeza a decorrer, dá ideia de a cheia naquela zona central da vila ter sido bem superior a 1 metro, há lama colada às paredes das casas quase à altura das pessoas entrevistadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

N_Fig disse:


> O presidente do IPMA tem tido várias declarações infelizes nos últimos meses, a ser o caso está seria só mais uma...


"Tachos" sem mérito, dá origem a declarações políticas em vez de explicações técnicas fundamentadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 13:57)

Sleet disse:


> Pelas imagens da RTP em directo de Campo Maior há uns minutos, já com trabalhos de limpeza a decorrer, dá ideia de a cheia naquela zona central da vila ter sido bem superior a 1 metro, há lama colada às paredes das casas quase à altura das pessoas entrevistadas.


Segundo as declarações do presidente da Câmara, chegou aos 2 metros em certos locais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:02)

Reportagem agora em direto na RTP 3 desde Campo Maior.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 14:03)

Que dilúvio, que horror!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:04)

Nova chuvada descomunal em Arronches...

Pena a estação do Meteoalentejo esteja com atraso no reporte de informação... Assim não dá para ver o rate


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

Campo Maior:



















						Cheias e uma situação "dantesca" em Campo Maior. O ponto de situação fora de Lisboa - Renascença
					

Proteção Civil registou quase 700 ocorrências fora da capital. Oito pessoas desalojadas nos concelhos de Pombal e Estremoz, Campo Maior está a equacionar a ativação do Plano Municipal de Emergência.




					rr.sapo.pt


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 14:11)

Que estrutura tão exótica, parece alguém a desenhar uma linha


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 14:11)

Está a dar as últimas... Ainda podem vir alguns aguaceiros localmente intensos, mas estes passarão rápido.
Por aqui esta linha trouxe pouca precipitação, mas algum vento .


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 14:12)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Que estrutura tão exótica, parece alguém a desenhar uma linha


Claramente o efeito orográfico da serra da Arrábida. Perigoso...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:13)

joralentejano disse:


> *103mm* acumulados. Surreal.


E vamos com 107,7 mm às 14.10h


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 14:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E vamos com 107,7 mm às 14.10h


*302.7mm* mensais. 50% do normal anual feito numa semana, incrível!

Entre Arronches e Elvas:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E vamos com 107,7 mm às 14.10h


Entretanto subimos para os 111 mm...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

joralentejano disse:


> *302.7mm* mensais. 50% do normal anual feito numa semana, incrível!
> 
> Entre Arronches e Elvas:


Há aí uns ângulos onde parece mesmo um rio e uma ponte


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 14:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Entretanto subimos para os 111 mm...


Portalegre segue com 56mm.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 14:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Há aí uns ângulos onde parece mesmo um rio e uma ponte


Por cima dos arcos que aparecem no vídeo passa a linha ferroviária do Leste. Num dos arcos é a estrada que liga Arronches a Elvas e no outro passa a ribeira do Torrão.
A situação esteve assim de manhã porque a ribeira transbordou:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Rio Caia ao chegar a Arronches:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia ao chegar a Arronches:


O vídeo realizado pelo Sr. Caíadas surgiu nas notícias da RTP3


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:09)

Cheias no Alto Alentejo. 









						Temporal provocou o caos em quase todos os concelhos do distrito de Portalegre
					

Os concelhos de Avis, Sousel, Campo Maior, Elvas, Arronches e Monforte foram os mais fustigados pelas fortes chuvas registadas nas últimas horas no distrito de Portalegre.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 15:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O vídeo realizado pelo Sr. Caíadas surgiu nas notícias da RTP3


Eu vi o vídeo no Primeiro Jornal da SIC. Tal como o Sr. Caiadas diz e muito bem, a água vem sempre buscar aquilo que é dela. Assim dissemos adeus aos passadiços. Um projeto bonito sim e que deixa muita pena, mas já se sabia até demais que mais tarde ou mais cedo isto iria acontecer. Agora esperemos que não voltem a colocar lá nada porque já houve prejuízo suficiente.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu vi o vídeo no Primeiro Jornal da SIC. Tal como o Sr. Caiadas diz e muito bem, a água vem sempre buscar aquilo que é dela. Assim dissemos adeus aos passadiços. Um projeto bonito sim e que deixa muita pena, mas já se sabia até demais que mais tarde ou mais cedo isto iria acontecer. Agora esperemos que não voltem a colocar lá nada porque já houve prejuízo suficiente.


Gostei muito de ouvir o Sr. Caiadas. Falou como um verdadeiro homem do campo. Mostrava alegria pelas cheias, apesar dos prejuízos pessoais que estava a ter. Recordei-me de pessoas do campo e da serra algarvia que conheci quando era miúdo, de outra geração, que já partiram.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Muita chuva novamente e uma linha a dirigir-se para aqui. Aquilo que precisávamos era que o rio descesse, mas se chover de forma persistente vai acontecer precisamente o contrário.
> 
> *103mm* acumulados. Surreal.


Para o tempo que esteve sem chuva na sua região, 103mm é pouco, tem de chover mais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

Onde tem de chover verdadeiramente mais é no Barlavento Algarvio e no Vale do Sado. Hoje até choveu bem no vale do Sado durante esta manhã, mas no Barlavento até ao momento népias (talvez com os aguaceiros amanhã haja um bocadinho mais de sorte)!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

Continua a chover pouco no Vale do Sado e Baixo Alentejo. Várias estações estão ainda longe da média do mês e mais longe ainda da média do ano hidrológico... nem falo do défice hídrico de uma década. O contraste com a região de Portalegre é enorme.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

Miguel96 disse:


> Para o tempo que esteve sem chuva na sua região, 103mm é pouco, tem de chover mais


@Miguel96, 103 mm hoje e até às 13h. Agora vamos com quase 112 mm.








						Dados Atuais - Arronches
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt
				



Eu sei que na tua zona chove muito, mas 100 mm num dia é também uma situação rara....


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:27)

Em Faro e Tavira caíram 160 a 180 mm apenas num dia em Outubro de 1989. Os meus pais e avós falavam muito desse dia, em que se levantou uma nuvem negra e baixa do mar e durante algum tempo a visibilidade ficou nula com o vento e a chuva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 15:31)

frederico disse:


> Em Faro e Tavira caíram 160 a 180 mm apenas num dia em Outubro de 1989. Os meus pais e avós falavam muito desse dia, em que se levantou uma nuvem negra e baixa do mar e durante algum tempo a visibilidade ficou nula com o vento e a chuva.



Lembro-me uma vez quando estava na escola secundária de VRSA, em Novembro de 2006, salvo erro dia 3 de Novembro de 2006.
Tinha já chovido muito durante a madrugada, estava VRSA inundado, mas pelas 11h, o céu ficou escuro como nunca mais vi! Vende escuro, visibilidade quase nula... e tanta chuva vento e trovoada.. sai da escola com agua acima do joelho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:36)

Monte da Vinha com *2,42 m* de altura hidro no Guadiana. Não há dados de caudal mas é maior altura que vi nos últimos dias...


----------



## Gwagir (13 Dez 2022 às 15:44)

O Guadiana no paso por Badajoz agora mesmo com 1480 m^3/s e subindo

Aqui podem seguir os caudais e o armazenamento da bacia do guadiana do lado espanhol  
http://www.saihguadiana.com:7080/visorTR/index.php


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 15:58)

Chuvada violenta por aqui.


----------



## redragon (13 Dez 2022 às 15:59)

Elvas, inundada com 52,7mm até ao momento. Há água a jorrar por todo o lado


----------



## Sulman (13 Dez 2022 às 16:02)

Muita chuva em Arraiolos na última hora, com aguaceiros intensos. Há estradas cortadas e condicionadas em todo o concelho.

Informações de Mora, com muitas estradas também cortadas e condicionadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chuvada violenta por aqui.


O registo do radar mostra alguma complexidade nessa estrutura e creio que irá passar pela tua zona...






O que acham os especialistas do fórum?? @ecobcg @StormRic


----------



## talingas (13 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

É indescritível a quantidade de água que tem estado a cair na Serra de São Mamede. Tive mesmo de parar o carro. A quantidade "monstra" de água que corre encosta abaixo direitinha ao rio Caia. Não há um buraquinho de onde não saia uma enorme quantidade de água. Tentarei colocar alguns vídeos mais logo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 16:06)

Já acalmou, cerca de 5 minutos de chuva intensa, terrenos complemente alagados .


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 16:30)

Deixo então registos deste dia histórico.









A casa do Sr. Caiadas, que fez o vídeo que aqui publiquei, é aquela em frente:













Ribeira de Arronches:









Ribeira de Arronches na passagem pela quinta dos meus avós. Cercas derrubadas e nota-se bem onde chegou:









Levada quase a transbordar. Já tinha passado por cima do pontão onde me encontrava.





Ribeiros furiosos:










*113mm *acumulados. Nunca pensei em reportar um acumulado superior a 100mm aqui, sou sincero.

Nota-se bem a faixa por onde andou a parte mais intensa da frente. Destaque também para Marvão e Castelo de Vide. De uma forma geral, acumulados muito elevados.





Por agora não chove e continua o ambiente abafado. *17,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 16:32)

Dias muitos escuros, com este nevoeiro é praticamente de noite,  Marvão já com quase *145mm* parece -me que vai "passar" Sousel.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O registo do radar mostra alguma complexidade nessa estrutura e creio que irá passar pela tua zona...
> 
> Ver anexo 3382
> 
> O que acham os especialistas do fórum?? @ecobcg @StormRic



Especialistas são os meteorologistas. Apenas um curioso aqui.  Aparenta ter tido alguma organização. Talvez não tenha chegado a supercelular, mas complementando com o satélite, teria um updraft bem definido. Umas fotos ajudavam a perceber melhor.
Terá tido rajadas fortes associadas e precipitação também forte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 16:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Apenas um curioso aqui.


Off-topic: Curioso ou não, falam com conhecimento   Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 16:54)

frederico disse:


> Em Faro e Tavira caíram 160 a 180 mm apenas num dia em Outubro de 1989. Os meus pais e avós falavam muito desse dia, em que se levantou uma nuvem negra e baixa do mar e durante algum tempo a visibilidade ficou nula com o vento e a chuva.


O céu desabou sobre a minha cabeça, o céu estava com cor de azeitona meio esverdeado, rebentava com cada trovão tudo estremecia e chovia torrencialmente. Nesse ano, a ponte ruiu em Tavira a 3 de Dezembro, mas já vinha um histórico de dilúvios que começou em Outubro e mesmo assim, as cidades não tinham o caos que existe hoje, claro que o dia 13 de Outubro de 1989 ficará para sempre na minha memória e até hoje nunca vi trovoada com a mesma potência que essa e com o dilúvio, tanto que ultrapassar os 100 mm num dia, por aqui, é milagre, mas não será bonito de se ver se acontecer, se em Novembro de 2020 com duas horas de chuva intensa e cerca de 42 mm acumulados foi um caos na cidade, fará com mais de 150 mm num dia, com todas as linhas de água tapadas, canalizadas e afins, depois dizem que nunca viram tal coisa, os fenómenos extremos ocorrem dado um período de tempo (tempo de retorno),as inundações em Faro no dia 5 de Dezembro, teve uma situação bastante idêntica a 28 de Novembro de 2006. Sempre ouvi dizer, que a água vai sempre buscar o que a ela pertence-lhe e quando chove demais acontece sempre isso.



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Lembro-me uma vez quando estava na escola secundária de VRSA, em Novembro de 2006, salvo erro dia 3 de Novembro de 2006.
> Tinha já chovido muito durante a madrugada, estava VRSA inundado, mas pelas 11h, o céu ficou escuro como nunca mais vi! Vende escuro, visibilidade quase nula... e tanta chuva vento e trovoada.. sai da escola com agua acima do joelho.











						Chuvas desalojam pessoas e fecham escolas em Vila Real de Santo António, Monte Gordo e Altura – Barlavento
					

Chuvas desalojam pessoas e fecham escolas em Vila Real de Santo António, Monte Gordo e Altura – Barlavento | O presidente da Câmara de VRSA Luís Gomes disse que a chuva forte que caiu hoje de manhã no concelho desalojou 20 famílias e obrigou ao encerramento de | Notícias do Algarve




					barlavento.sapo.pt
				







Recebi o SMS da Prociv às 16h10m, continuação do risco de cheias e inundações, mas hoje só caíram 3 pingas.


----------



## Illicitus (13 Dez 2022 às 16:55)

Praticamente não caiu uma pinga em Lagos.

Como resultado das chuvas mais recentes, a barragem da Bravura subiu dos 9.2 aos... 9.7!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 16:59)

Illicitus disse:


> Praticamente não caiu uma pinga em Lagos.
> 
> Como resultado das chuvas mais recentes, a barragem da Bravura subiu dos 9.2 aos... 9.7!


Continua mesmo muito vazia...
Convido a visitar a exposição "Planeta em Fúria" no Museu de Portimão. Tenho lá uma série de fotos da Bravura.. verdadeiramente impressionantes.


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

Foi pelo menos uma célula mais organizada que as restantes, teve um echotop nos 8-10km o que nesta altura do ano, praticamente no solstício de Inverno, é uma altura significativa


----------



## tonítruo (13 Dez 2022 às 17:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) o dia 13 de Outubro de 1989 ficará para sempre na minha memória e até hoje nunca vi trovoada com a mesma potência que essa e com o dilúvio (...)


Como se compara àquela na madrugada/manhã de 14 de setembro do ano passado?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 17:29)

Acabei de receber SMS da ProtCiv agora mesmo...
Nem sei que diga...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 17:32)

ecobcg disse:


> Acabei de receber SMS da ProtCiv agora mesmo...
> Nem sei que diga...


Devem -se ter enganado no número só pode...

Chove por aqui novamente, nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2022 às 17:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Assim dissemos adeus aos passadiços. Um projeto bonito sim e que deixa muita pena, mas já se sabia até demais que mais tarde ou mais cedo isto iria acontecer.


 
É o que acontece quando o país inteiro cobre-se de passadiços inúteis não por necessidade mas por moda e por interesse financeiro dos que vão buscar luvas. Os passadiços são estruturas usadas em troços de perigo para os caminhantes ou para preservação dos ecossistemas no solo. Em Portugal usa-se isso como propaganda eleitoral e para querer fazer como os outros. Tivesse o país mais respeito pela paisagem e cultura geral tinham os trilhos em condições sem estes mamarrachos. A paisagem seria ainda melhor e depois de cheias e incêndios bastaria varrer e tirar as pedras.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Estremoz: Última hora com muita chuva.


----------



## comentador (13 Dez 2022 às 17:37)

Boa tarde, aqui por Alvalade, nem vale apena comentar nada.


----------



## GeoPaulo (13 Dez 2022 às 17:43)

Ponte romana sobre a Ribeira Grande (Fronteira) esteve submersa todo o dia, ao final da tarde era este o estado de destruição.









Para quem não conhece, fica uma imagem do que era:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

Badajoz, meu deus...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

E eu aqui nem vi ainda a chuva!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Acabei de receber SMS da ProtCiv agora mesmo...
> Nem sei que diga...


Aí chegou atrasado, eu recebi às 16h10   



Davidmpb disse:


> Devem -se ter enganado no número só pode...
> 
> Chove por aqui novamente, nevoeiro cerrado.


Não, que eu recebi também. 



tonítruo disse:


> Como se compara àquela na madrugada/manhã de 14 de setembro do ano passado?


Essa também foi interessante. Comparar é complicado, existem situações que nos ficam na memória e outras nem por isso. Aí, em Albufeira o evento de 1 de Novembro de 2015 foi um evento mais próximo ao 13 de Outubro, e aqui foi algo banal.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 17:58)

o jornalixo fala em chuvadas em Faro e na verdade nem uma gota...enfim


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2022 às 17:59)

Tenho lido com interesse o tópico Sul já que aqui pelo Minho não se passa nada para além de chuva fraca contínua e aborrecida.

Fiquei bastante surpreendido com as afirmações de alguns membros deste tópico que relatam com todo o vinco possível que "nunca vi nada assim", "situação excecional", "no futuro será ainda pior com os extremos climatológicos a piorar" etc etc.

Bastou 10 segundos na internet para descobrir uma série de cheias e inundações tão graves ou piores nas décadas passadas. Lembro-me ainda da de 1997 que matou pessoas e deixou aldeias alentejanas isolada vários dias ao ponto e apenas se lhes poder aceder.. de barco.

"
Em poucas horas, pequenas ribeiras ou linhas de
água de uma faixa de terras alentejanas, situadas
desde a área de Aljezur até à fronteira do Caia,
transformaram-se em rios caudalosos, com muita
lama e detritos que levavam tudo à sua frente -
pontes, estradas, casas, automóveis e, infelizmente,
algumas pessoas. Puderam contar-se 11 mortos
dispersos ao longo da trajectória do temporal em
território português; "

Este fenómeno humano de se focar no presente imediato e perder qualquer capacidade de relativizar as coisas é fascinante. 

De notar ainda que estes fenómenos extremos são muito mais divulgados hoje do que seriam no passado. Estas cheias foram bastante localizadas como demonstra a secura que vai em certas regiões alentejanas e algarvias onde quase não choveu. É fácil perder a noção de que quase todos os anos existem fenómenos extremos algures no país. Isso acontece desde sempre e acontecerá no futuro. 

A sensação de que os mesmos são "únicos" e sintomáticos de uma realidade abrangente a todo o território, isso é outra coisa.

Este dilúvio e os prejuízos materiais daqui decorrentes não são de factos "excecionais". Dependendo da escala temporal usada são até RECORRENTES e EXPECTÁVEIS. O próprio vídeo postado anteriormente do senhor de 72 anos que filmava a sua casa inundada com toda a calma demonstra que se formos para trás na história, tanto encontramos eventos semelhantes a estes como bem piores.

Agora é tratar de gerir bem a situação e esperar que não hajam mais vagas sucessivas a afectar o território.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 18:03)

GabKoost disse:


> Tenho lido com interesse o tópico Sul já que aqui pelo Minho não se passa nada para além de chuva fraca contínua e aborrecida.
> 
> Fiquei bastante surpreendido com as afirmações de alguns membros deste tópico que relatam com todo o vinco possível que "nunca vi nada assim", "situação excecional", "no futuro será ainda pior com os extremos climatológicos a piorar" etc etc.
> 
> ...


No Algarve ainda não vi nada comparável a outros eventos do passado. Tipo Baixa de Tavira debaixo de água, Guadiana a galgar margens em VRSA, Beliche a chegar às casas no monte do Pego, Odeleite com a barragem cheia e a descarregar, Foupana a galgar a ponte da nacional, Almargem a galgar as pontes, etc. Temos de recuar vinte anos para ver algo assim.


----------



## Happy (13 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Especialistas são os meteorologistas. Apenas um curioso aqui.  Aparenta ter tido alguma organização. Talvez não tenha chegado a supercelular, mas complementando com o satélite, teria um updraft bem definido. Umas fotos ajudavam a perceber melhor.
> Terá tido rajadas fortes associadas e precipitação também forte.


Por vezes prefiro confiar em curiosos do que "especialistas".....amanhã tentarei visitar a exposição!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

A altura que a água atingiu em Campo Maior foi uma coisa impressionante. Notava-se bem nas imagens que mostravam nas notícias, onde a mesma tinha chegado.
Ficam alguns registos:


Parou a chuva por aqui, acumulado de *114mm*.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2022 às 18:15)

Happy disse:


> Por vezes prefiro confiar em curiosos do que "especialistas".....amanhã tentarei visitar a exposição!


O problema dos especialistas é que fazem previsões a 24h ou 12h para os media poder transmitir.
Já nós por aqui fazemos de 6 em 6 ou mesmo ao vivo e achamos que somos os maiores!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Deixo então os acumulados de hoje na zona:

Arronches:* 114mm*
Esperança (Arronches): *128mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo: *120.4mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa: *118.6mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *83.3mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *68.4mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *61.1mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *66mm*
Elvas (netatmo): *67mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *63.6mm*
Elvas (IPMA): *44.7mm*

Já se nota o ambiente mais fresco, estão *15,0ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Deixo então os acumulados de hoje na zona:
> 
> Arronches:* 114mm*
> Esperança (Arronches): *128mm*
> ...


Calma, que ainda está a dar os últimos cartuchos...  
Chove moderado.
Marvão com *134,4mm *até ao momento, corrigido.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 19:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Calma, que ainda está a dar os últimos cartuchos...
> Chove moderado.
> Marvão leva a taça com *151,2mm *até ao momento, crendo que os valores estão corretos.


Alterações apenas em Portalegre e pouco significativas. 67.2mm na estação MeteoAlentejo.
Em relação a Marvão, o valor foi retificado para *134.4mm*. 

Sousel: *147.3mm*
Castelo de Vide: *115.5mm*
Fronteira: *114.3mm*
Monforte:* 106.2mm*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Alterações apenas em Portalegre e pouco significativas. 67.2mm na estação MeteoAlentejo.
> Em relação a Marvão, o valor foi retificado para 134.4mm.


Sim, eu já tinha corrigido, ainda vai chovendo aqui mas não deve durar muito mais .


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

Happy disse:


> Por vezes prefiro confiar em curiosos do que "especialistas".....amanhã tentarei visitar a exposição!


Boa!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

frederico disse:


> Em Faro e Tavira caíram 160 a 180 mm apenas num dia em Outubro de 1989. Os meus pais e avós falavam muito desse dia, em que se levantou uma nuvem negra e baixa do mar e durante algum tempo a visibilidade ficou nula com o vento e a chuva.


O triénio 87-88-89 continua imbatível em termos de extensas e intensas tempestades no Algarve, no tempo e no espaço, e em termos de acumulados em todos os períodos de tempo. Bem vivido e acompanhado, à distância, numa altura em que já era meteolouco "curioso" (já o sou desde Nov 1967).



ecobcg disse:


> especialistas são os meteorologistas. Apenas um curioso aqui.


E dois...   Mas tu tens uma bagagem de experiência no terreno admirável.



joralentejano disse:


> Deixo então os acumulados de hoje na zona:


Penso que esta recolha de dados, por exemplo, mostra bem como há tanta informação que parece não ser tida em conta pelo IPMA: a rede oficial nessa lista só tem duas estações.
As estações podem não ser oficiais mas o IPMA podia certificá-las como auxiliares, conferir-lhes a importância que merecem, dar instruções de instalação, calibração e verificação periódica. É necessário que o IPMA continue a sua política de abertura, de inclusão e de expansão das redes de observação através dessa inclusão das estações amadoras/privadas/não oficiais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 20:04)

Aqui na zona pareceu-me claro que hoje se atingiu a capacidade de campo da generalidade dos solos, estavam muito perto disso e começou tudo a correr. É uma recuperação totalmente inesperada face ao estado a que se chegou em Agosto. Fruto da precipitação que caiu mas também de inúmeros dias de humidade relativa perto dos 100% e que deixam muita água nas encostas expostas ao vento. Uma conjugação “quase”perfeita. O mesmo acontece na quase generalidade do território, solos saturados, barragens que encheram em poucos dias, e outras mais difíceis como o nosso Alqueva que prometem subir a bom ritmo. Saibamos gerir a água no resto dos meses “chuvosos” e depois usá-la corretamente nos meses secos.
Será interessante um resumo das %’s nas barragens a 1/Dez vs 15/Dez!
PS: sem estação, estou a estimar os valores pelas estações envolventes, estimo ter chegado hoje aos 102mm mensais.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2022 às 20:47)

Absolutamente chocantes os relatos das terras aqui em volta. E de pensar que o modelo Arome chegou a prever o pior cenário a passar mesmo por cima da cidade de Portalegre - teria sido um problema (para ser meigo) quase sem precedentes.

Mais de 100mm em pouco mais de 8h durante a noite é uma quantidade estapafúrdia de chuva em especial depois de uma seca, e todos os prejuízos que se vêm por aí são uma pena extrema de ver.

Nunca tinha visto praticamente todas as vias principais cortadas devido a grandes inundações. O IP2 cortado é "incrível", pelas piores razoes.

Aqui nesta zona da cidade também choveu bem e constantemente, houve algumas ocorrências mas nada de extraordinário.

59.8mm, bem abaixo dos 140 que se vêm em alguns sítios como Sousel...


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 21:13)

joralentejano disse:


> A altura que a água atingiu em Campo Maior foi uma coisa impressionante. Notava-se bem nas imagens que mostravam nas notícias, onde a mesma tinha chegado.
> Ficam alguns registos:
> 
> 
> Parou a chuva por aqui, acumulado de *114mm*.


Campo Maior vai ter que fazer obra para isso não voltar a acontecer. Como a obra é cara cálculo que nunca será feita.
Essa área de Campo Maior está em leito de cheia.


----------



## Walker (13 Dez 2022 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> A altura que a água atingiu em Campo Maior foi uma coisa impressionante. Notava-se bem nas imagens que mostravam nas notícias, onde a mesma tinha chegado.
> Ficam alguns registos:
> 
> 
> Parou a chuva por aqui, acumulado de *114mm*.


O primeiro video que colocaste, apareceu na TV como sendo em Estremoz, foi em campo maior mesmo?


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

LMMS disse:


> Campo Maior vai ter que fazer obra para isso não voltar a acontecer. Como a obra é cara cálculo que nunca será feita.
> Essa área de Campo Maior está em leito de cheia.


Essa zona de Campo Maior fica numa área "intramuros" da antiga fortaleza e confluência de outras ruas que ficam mais elevadas na cota de altitude desde o antigo castelo medieval. A questão aí é a cota desse largo, o qual fica abaixo do nível das outras ruas, influenciado pela estrutura defensiva renascentista.
Igual exemplo existe em Elvas,  junto das Portas de S.Vicente, caso haja efeito represa no largo antes das portas da fortaleza.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 22:05)

LMMS disse:


> Campo Maior vai ter que fazer obra para isso não voltar a acontecer. Como a obra é cara cálculo que nunca será feita.
> Essa área de Campo Maior está em leito de cheia.


Não sei qual o nome destas ruas, mas na tv estiveram a entrevistar uma senhora que disse que o nome da rua onde se encontrava era "lagoa" exatamente porque as águas das chuvas iam todas parar ali e formavam uma pequena lagoa. Já aconteceu uma situação deste género há vários anos, e como se pode ver, não se fez nada. 


Walker disse:


> O primeiro video que colocaste, apareceu na TV como sendo em Estremoz, foi em campo maior mesmo?


Certamente está errado porque na descrição do vídeo aparece Campo Maior.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

Mais umas imagens da cheia:


Algumas grades da ponte foram arrancadas. Agora, vamos ver se tem muitos danos ou não.

Triste a destruição da ponte romana em Fronteira, um património com largos anos. Tal situação demonstra bem a severidade do que foi o dia de hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei qual o nome destas ruas, mas na tv estiveram a entrevistar uma senhora que disse que o nome da rua onde se encontrava era "lagoa" exatamente porque as águas das chuvas iam todas parar ali e formavam uma pequena lagoa. Já aconteceu uma situação deste género há vários anos, e como se pode ver, não se fez nada.
> 
> Certamente está errado porque na descrição do vídeo aparece Campo Maior.


Largo do Barata:








						39°00'48.1"N 7°04'22.2"W
					






					goo.gl
				




Uma das ruas que lá confluem chama-se, de facto, da Alagoa.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Arronches esta manhã, vídeos da minha irmã.



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Lá vai o comboio a caminho de Cádiz.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

Mais umas imagens da cheia no Rio Caia:
Entre Portalegre e Arronches:


Já em Arronches:


----------



## Sulman (14 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
Grande mancha de instabilidade a entrar pelo Alentejo Litoral.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2022 às 09:36)

Sulman disse:


> Bom dia,
> Grande mancha de instabilidade a entrar pelo Alentejo Litoral.
> 
> Ver anexo 3428


E não só: hoje deverá haver bastante instabilidade em toda a região Sul. As imagens de satélite não enganam hoje!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Parece que é desta que o vale do Sado vai levar uma boa rega


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2022 às 10:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá vai o comboio a caminho de Cádiz.


Ontem lá falaram mal do SCM que ele acabou por fugir! Agora temos de gramar com barragens vazias 
São as vozes do imobiliário que durante anos só fizeram trafulhice pelos Algarves

O que vale é que tenho esperança que lentamente se vá "encaixando" alguma coisa com um outro aguaceiro que vá caíndo.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Boas,
63mm ontem.
Pelo radar vem aí molho, havendo um agravamento para a tarde .


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches voltou a chover imenso durante a noite. O acumulado é de *14.2mm* até ao momento. 

Por agora tudo calmo, mas parece vir lá mais chuva. *14,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Sulman (14 Dez 2022 às 11:13)

Arraiolos, o dia acordou com sol mas já chove com intensidade há cerca de 5 minutos.
Esta manhã a maioria dos cursos de água continuava acima do leito normal, mas já com menos água que ontem. 

Estou curioso quanto ao impacto na Barragem do Divor.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2022 às 12:24)

Autêntico diluvio que passou por Garvão, Ourique


----------



## pax_julia (14 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

Chuva forte, neste momento, em Beja. Sem atividade elétrica. Essa está ao largo da sotavento algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 12:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Ontem lá falaram mal do SCM que ele acabou por fugir! Agora temos de gramar com barragens vazias
> São as vozes do imobiliário que durante anos só fizeram trafulhice pelos Algarves
> 
> O que vale é que tenho esperança que lentamente se vá "encaixando" alguma coisa com um outro aguaceiro que vá caíndo.


Basta verem um SCM ficam cheios de cagufa.  Tudo para Espanha nada de novo e vai-se perdendo as oportunidades e depois já se sabe quem paga, o Barlavento continua na miséria, o Sotavento melhorou mas foi tipo Março deste ano. Um mês não vai resolver nada, só quando as barragens chegarem a 80 % aí sim, a situação melhorou, assim temos água para o Verão mas temos sempre a corda ao pescoço, para não  falar dos aquíferos que esses nem chegam a encaixarem água.


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

vamm disse:


> Autêntico diluvio que passou por Garvão, Ourique


Como está Monte da Rocha? Se vê forte escorrencias a entrar na albufeira?


----------



## Walker (14 Dez 2022 às 13:09)

Negativo nada corre para a rocha!


----------



## efcm (14 Dez 2022 às 13:11)

Walker disse:


> Negativo nada corre para a rocha!


Fogo essa barragem está condenada a nunca mais encher.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2022 às 13:11)

Por aqui vai chovendo, mas o grosso tem passado a sul, Arronches com *330mm *este mês *, *é obra.


----------



## Walker (14 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

efcm disse:


> Fogo essa barragem está condenada a nunca mais encher.


O problema da rocha além da falta de chuva, é o de encaixe dos seus afluentes se lhe posso chamar assim, são extremamente fracos, são 3 que eu conheça, e só um é digno de algum registo.Pode ser que hoje ao final do dia se veja algo de jeito.


----------



## comentador (14 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Aqui tem chovido mas sempre pouco comparado com o resto do País. Até agora 35 mm desde 2" feira. O que tem chovido é rapidamente absorvido pelas terras. Nada tem contribuido para as barragens do Vale do Alto Sado.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2022 às 13:37)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui tem chovido mas sempre pouco comparado com o resto do País. Até agora 35 mm desde 2" feira. O que tem chovido é rapidamente absorvido pelas terras. Nada tem contribuido para as barragens do Vale do Alto Sado.


A última vez que choveu aí a sério foi em 2010 e 2011.


----------



## Illicitus (14 Dez 2022 às 14:27)

Aqui para os lados de Lagos também continua fraquinho. Pouco mais de 1 mm hoje. É uma sensação estranha ver parte do país debaixo de água e saber que a barragem da Bravura continua praticamente igual, abaixo dos 10%.

Além da importância óbvia desta barragem, parece que não é tão cedo que poderei voltar a iniciar os meus passeios de kayak nos pontos em que outrora os começava.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Neste momento não existe água para a agricultura no Algarve! O pouco acumulado a Sotavento é para compensar a Barlavento!
Vamos ver se aparecem umas frentes interessantes nas próximas semanas ou se pelo contrário cessa a precipitação pelo sul. 
Eu pessoalmente não caio em euforias até porque a dorsal anda aí....

Hoje caíu um aguaceiro forte que durou uns 5min e depois abriu e ainda apareceu o sol... Finalmente ! Também refrescou um pouco à passagem da linha de instabilidade.

Segue agora encoberto novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2022 às 15:28)

efcm disse:


> Fogo essa barragem está condenada a nunca mais encher.


Simplesmente não chove! Não sei que macumba fizeram por lá! Já não sei o que dizer e entretanto o Barlavento vai pelo mesmo caminho!


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

Essa zona até é mais chuvosa que o Sotavento graças ao efeito barreira das serras de Monchique e Espinhaço Cão. Bastou a dorsal subir um pouco para mandar o temporal para a Estremadura e distrito de Portalegre.


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

Walker disse:


> O problema da rocha além da falta de chuva, é o de encaixe dos seus afluentes se lhe posso chamar assim, são extremamente fracos, são 3 que eu conheça, e só um é digno de algum registo.Pode ser que hoje ao final do dia se veja algo de jeito.


Vai ter que estar ligada ao Alqueva.


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Simplesmente não chove! Não sei que macumba fizeram por lá! Já não sei o que dizer e entretanto o Barlavento vai pelo mesmo caminho!


Vem chuva a caminho para essa zona.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2022 às 16:58)

LMMS disse:


> Como está Monte da Rocha? Se vê forte escorrencias a entrar na albufeira?


Ribeira do Cotovio ou o Rio Sado como lhe queiram chamar, já corre para a barragem, não é nada de especial, mas é alguma coisa. Estava seca há muito muito tempo mesmo. De resto pouca coisa. O que tem chovido tem sido bom para os terrenos, mas nada de excessos que dê para a barragem ganhar alguma coisa significativa.


Neste momento, autêntico diluvio entre Garvão e Ourique, acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2022 às 17:00)

Walker disse:


> O problema da rocha além da falta de chuva, é o de encaixe dos seus afluentes se lhe posso chamar assim, são extremamente fracos, são 3 que eu conheça, e só um é digno de algum registo.Pode ser que hoje ao final do dia se veja algo de jeito.


Sim, normalmente a ribeira da Estação de Ourique ainda é a que consegue meter alguma coisa de jeito na barragem. O resto é para esquecer, já eram fracos, agora quase nem existem.


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

Barragem de Póvoa Meadas ultrapassa cota de segurança.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2022 às 18:10)

vamm disse:


> Ribeira do Cotovio ou o Rio Sado como lhe queiram chamar, já corre para a barragem, não é nada de especial, mas é alguma coisa. Estava seca há muito muito tempo mesmo. De resto pouca coisa. O que tem chovido tem sido bom para os terrenos, mas nada de excessos que dê para a barragem ganhar alguma coisa significativa.
> 
> 
> Neste momento, autêntico diluvio entre Garvão e Ourique, acompanhado de trovoada.


Vale do Mira... também está com uma situação muito grave.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2022 às 18:17)

O radar de Loulé pifou outra vez.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 18:53)

Boas,
Mais alguma chuva ao início da tarde que fez aumentar o acumulado para *22.2mm*. Final de tarde sem chuva e o sol ainda deu o ar de sua graça.
Rio Caia já dentro do seu leito normal:






O mesmo local ontem, para comparar:





Os passadiços estavam do lado direito, não sobrou nada.









A água derrubou a cerca que estava entre este terreno e o rio. A levada associada a este açude, que fica do outro lado, pelos vistos foi destruída.





Ribeiro bem abastecido:





Uma grande bigorna no horizonte ao final do dia:





Um vídeo da cheia de ontem, vista de outra perspetiva e onde dá para perceber muito bem a sua dimensão:


Uma barragem agrícola nos arredores de Arronches a transbordar ontem, felizmente não colapsou.





Foto de Francisco Janeco

*12,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Sulman (14 Dez 2022 às 19:50)

Chuva Torrencial em Arraiolos neste momento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros. O grosso da precipitação passou a sul.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima/actual. 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2022 às 22:04)

Bela chuvada neste momento


----------



## MikeCT (14 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

Por Faro (cidade) caiu mais um aguaceiro, elevando o total do dia para 5,4mm. O mês segue com 234,2mm, não tarda 50% da média anual.

No Corotelo ( S. Brás de Alportel ) sigo hoje com 14,5mm e o mês com 280,76mm


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite
Tarde de aguaceiros fortes por aqui. Por volta das 17h30, a situação esteve mais "agressiva" na zona de Messines, com relatos de trovoada e ventos miuto fortes. Pelas imagens que vi, deverá ter-se dado por ali algum downburst. A linha trazia uma boa shelfcloud.

Por aqui, realço o aguaceiro forte às 21h56, com 73,8mm/h, em Carvoeiro, e rajada de *86,9km/h* às 22h19 também em Carvoeiro.

No sitio das Fontes o aguaceiro não foi tão forte, e o vento chegou aos 70,8km/h.

Acumulado de 13,2mm em Carvoeiro e 5mm no Sitio das Fontes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

Mas, que grande ventania vai por aqui, 30 minutos de vento forte com rajadas, a temperatura também subiu cerca de 3°C, da mínima 12.6 °C para 15.8 °C nesse espaço.


----------



## Illicitus (15 Dez 2022 às 00:44)

Chove bem neste momento em Lagos. Até que enfim um pouco de água por estes lados.


----------



## Walker (15 Dez 2022 às 07:42)

vamm disse:


> Sim, normalmente a ribeira da Estação de Ourique ainda é a que consegue meter alguma coisa de jeito na barragem. O resto é para esquecer, já eram fracos, agora quase nem existem.


Se a ribeira de Garvão corresse para lá!!
Nestes últimos anos, a música era outra, mas não corre!


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2022 às 08:42)

Walker disse:


> Se a ribeira de Garvão corresse para lá!!
> Nestes últimos anos, a música era outra, mas não corre!



Infelizmente corre para o Sado, mas mais a cima.

A chegar a Garvão neste momento...


----------



## Illicitus (15 Dez 2022 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Lagos acordou com cerca de 15 mm acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2022 às 09:51)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada que renderam 1,7mm.
Pela webcam, em Arronches já há boas abertas, por aqui nevoeiro, mas hoje já conto com algumas abertas.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2022 às 12:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas, alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada que renderam 1,7mm.
> Pela webcam, em Arronches já há boas abertas, por aqui nevoeiro, mas hoje já conto com algumas abertas.


Sim, hoje já há boas abertas, o que é bom para secar a roupa.  Mais logo deve voltar a chover mais qualquer coisa e já temos aviso amarelo que entrará em vigor à meia noite. 

Dia fresco, a temperatura ronda os 14ºC e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, hoje já há boas abertas, o que é bom para secar a roupa.  Mais logo deve voltar a chover mais qualquer coisa e já temos aviso amarelo que entrará em vigor à meia noite.
> 
> Dia fresco, a temperatura ronda os 14ºC e o vento é fraco.


Sim sabe bem, depois de vários dias de chuva, se fosse sempre assim é que era de valor.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

Célula a passar a NNE de Lagoa ainda há pouco.
Belíssima. :P Deixo uma foto do telemóvel (que não lhe faz a devida justiça! eheh!


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 15:04)

Mais de 8 mm numa hora em VRSA. Lotaria das células. O sapal deve estar bem alagado, pena não termos ninguém que nos faça umas fotos. Um dos problemas desta Reserva tem sido a queda da precipitação no Inverno.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

frederico disse:


> Mais de 8 mm numa hora em VRSA. Lotaria das células. O sapal deve estar bem alagado, pena não termos ninguém que nos faça umas fotos. Um dos problemas desta Reserva tem sido a queda da precipitação no Inverno.


Finalmente parece que tivemos um dia que rendeu um bocado mais pelo Sul. O que é pena é que o radar de Loulé esteja avariado!


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) caiu mais um aguaceiro, elevando o total do dia para 5,4mm. O mês segue com 234,2mm, não tarda 50% da média anual.
> 
> No Corotelo ( S. Brás de Alportel ) sigo hoje com 14,5mm e o mês com 280,76mm


Ainda assim nada de extraordinário. Em 2009 caíram 300 mm, quase toda a precipitação caiu na segunda quinzena, e em 1992 caíram cerca de 400 mm. Não me recordo de estragos ou alaridos em 2009…

PS: para São Brás é pouco… média anual entre 800 e 1000 mm em parte do concelho.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 15:09)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Finalmente parece que tivemos um dia que rendeu um bocado mais pelo Sul. O que é pena é que o radar de Loulé esteja avariado!


Finalmente choveu alguma coisa no sudoeste e Vale do Sado.


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Dez 2022 às 15:16)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Finalmente parece que tivemos um dia que rendeu um bocado mais pelo Sul. O que é pena é que o radar de Loulé esteja avariado!


Calma que já está a funcionar de novo o de Loulé


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2022 às 16:30)

frederico disse:


> Ainda assim nada de extraordinário. Em 2009 caíram 300 mm, quase toda a precipitação caiu na segunda quinzena, e em 1992 caíram cerca de 400 mm. Não me recordo de estragos ou alaridos em 2009…
> 
> PS: para São Brás é pouco… média anual entre 800 e 1000 mm em parte do concelho.


Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2022 às 16:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Célula a passar a NNE de Lagoa ainda há pouco.
> Belíssima. :P Deixo uma foto do telemóvel (que não lhe faz a devida justiça! eheh!
> Ver anexo 3529


Essa célula produziu uma grande chuvada na zona de Vale Judeu/ 4 estradas mas acredito que a parte mais intensa tenha sido para os lados da cimpor e depois Loulé, um pouco mais a norte portanto. Não ouvi trovoada mas a chuva era muito forte! Deve ter acumulado uns 10mm em cerca10min.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2022 às 17:04)

AnDré disse:


> Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009


O 2009/2010 foi extraordinário! Para se ter noção em Julho de 2010 ainda se tinha de atravessar a ribeira de Quarteira a nado entre o castelo de Paderne e a Patã! Aquilo parecia um rio! Só para se ter uma ideia da recarga que o aquífero Querença-Silves teve nesse ano.
 Actualmente e até à dias esse troço estava completamente seco!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Boas,
Alguns aguaceiros aqui na zona durante a tarde, mas sem grandes acumulações.
Aguaceiros no horizonte visíveis desde Portalegre às 15h:









 O acumulado de hoje em Arronches é de *0.6mm*.

*11,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

frederico disse:


> Ainda assim nada de extraordinário. Em 2009 caíram 300 mm, quase toda a precipitação caiu na segunda quinzena, e em 1992 caíram cerca de 400 mm. Não me recordo de estragos ou alaridos em 2009…
> 
> PS: para São Brás é pouco… média anual entre 800 e 1000 mm em parte do concelho.


Não exageremos, ultrapassar-se largamente o valor médio do mês quando ainda só vamos a meio não é normal, e dizer que ainda não chegou aos valores totais dezembro de 2009 (literalmente o 2º mês mais chuvoso dos últimos 20 anos a seguir a março de 2018) não quer dizer que esteja a ser fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2022 às 22:09)

frederico disse:


> Para a ribeira de Quarteira trazer cheia as fontes no Barrocal têm de estoirar e agora isso é cada vez mais raro pois a pressão sobre os aquíferos é muito maior devido à proliferação de plantações de regadio e de moradias. O mesmo sucede no Gilão em Tavira, há cerca de 20 anos que as fontes da ribeira da Asseca não estoiram. Aliás mesmo que chova como em 1995-1997 ou 1987-1989 não sei se veremos cheias com a mesma dimensão devido à enorme pressão que agora existe sobre os aquíferos. Quando as fontes rebentam as ribeiras aguentam caudal forte mesmo no Verão.


Verdade. Por exemplo, há uns bons anos que as cascatas do Pomarinho e da Torre não têm qualquer corrente e não é só por causa do défice hídrico - tem mais a ver com a pressão brutal nos aquíferos. O Pego do Inferno lá se aguenta em alturas de cheias porque fica literalmente no curso principal da ribeira, caso contrário também já não existiria... 

Esta é a percentagem de precipitação acumulada em comparação com a média mensal, nas estações da rede Wunderground, no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve: 
- Vila de Frades: 166,4%
- Pedrógão: 132,1%
- Mourão: 87,8%
- Grândola: 126,8%
- Vila Verde de Ficalho: 199,7%
- Corte de Sines: 189,9%
- Barrancos: 107,4%
- Amareleja: 186,8%
- Selmes: 137,9%
- Vidigueira: 149,9%
- São João de Negrilhos: 162,4%
- Aljustrel: 115,8%
- Castro Verde: 114,7%
- Ourique: 144,5%
- Almodôvar: 77,7%
- São Marcos da Serra: 105,8%
- Serra do Caldeirão: 84,2%
- El Granado: 154,1%
- Beja: 148,4%
- Brinches: 140,6%
- Pias: 118,1%
- Serpa: 120,5%
- Vila Nova de São Bento: 216,8%
- Castro Marim: 177,2%
- Carapeto: 179,1%
- Poço do Álamo: 169,2%
- Luz de Tavira: 235,4%
- Estiramantens: 153,4%
- Fuzeta: 180,9%
- Azinheiro: 172,3%
- Almancil: 166,2%
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 138%
- Corotelo: 192,2%
- Loulé: 130,3%
- Querença: 156,2%
- Tôr: 134%
- Quarteira: 134,2%
- Ferreiras: 165,9%
- Algoz: 144,7%
- Foros da Vila: 122,5%
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 132,8%
- Silves: 91,6%
- Carvoeiro: 150,8%
- Portimão: 146,3%
- Alvor: 154,1%
- Odiáxere: 177,3%
- Marmelete: 86,5%
- Barão de São Miguel: 108,6%
- Lagos: 84,2%
- Sabóia: 126,8%
- Cavaleiro: 66,7%
- Campilhas: 173,1%
- Sines: 79,9%


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Dez 2022 às 22:55)

Ai aparece Portimão com quase 150% da média... Que média??
Se pegarmos naquilo que consta nas EMA de Portimão usando a média de Faro dará para aí uns 70% da média. 

Outra coisa sem sentido Odiacexere tem cerca de 177% mas Lagos prai a 3 km tem 84% da média... Novamente qual media??


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ai aparece Portimão com quase 150% da média... Que média??
> Se pegarmos naquilo que consta nas EMA de Portimão usando a média de Faro dará para aí uns 70% da média.
> 
> Outra coisa sem sentido Odiacexere tem cerca de 177% mas Lagos prai a 3 km tem 84% da média... Novamente qual media??


A média de Portimão (Praia da Rocha) é de 73,5 mm para dezembro. Noutras situações usei dados aproximados do Portal do Clima em relação à média de precipitação em diversos locais do Algarve e Alentejo, bem como estimativas aproximadas e adaptadas ao relevo e à localização das estações. 
3 km pode ser bastante até, numa região onde há zonas com 400 mm de média anual e, não muito longe, zonas com mais de 1000 mm de média anual.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 00:12)

Céu limpo e *8,7ºC* neste momento por aqui, nem parece que vai chover nas próximas horas.

A grande quantidade de orvalho existente ainda alterou o acumulado para *0.9mm*.

Dezembro segue com* 334.8mm*, valor impressionante para esta zona e ainda faltam 2 semanas para o mês terminar.
2022 com *788mm*. De referir que até 1 de setembro o acumulado anual era de 160.2mm.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 00:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Céu limpo e *8,7ºC* neste momento por aqui, nem parece que vai chover nas próximas horas.
> 
> A grande quantidade de orvalho existente ainda alterou o acumulado para *0.9mm*.
> 
> ...


Se os modelos estiverem certos vais passar os 400 mm. Vai já avisando o pessoal aí na tua zona para se preparar para o pior.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 00:47)

frederico disse:


> Se os modelos estiverem certos vais passar os 400 mm. Vai já avisando o pessoal aí na tua zona para se preparar para o pior.


Ainda é algo incerto, mas de momento, a possível frente que irá afetar o território no início da próxima semana não apresenta grande risco para esta zona e esperemos que assim seja porque já há prejuízos que chegue. No entanto, não deixa de ser preocupante o impacto que poderá ter em regiões mais próximas ao litoral se as previsões não mudarem.
Se fosse ligar aos delírios do GFS até os 500mm ultrapassava, o que seria surreal. No entanto, já se pode esperar tudo, uma vez que nenhum modelo mostrava mais de 300mm ao longo destes dias. Vamos ver...


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 00:55)

Para termos o Guadiana a transbordar em VRSA... o  Alqueva tem de encher e abrir comportas, e depois o Beliche, Odeleite e Chança teriam de abrir também. A última vez que vi o Guadiana a transbordar foi há cerca de 20 anos, se a memória não me falha não havia Alqueva. O evento ocorreu depois de fortes cheias em todas as ribeiras do Sul que alimentam o rio, com as barragens de Odeleite, Beliche e Chança a abrir comportas.

PS: Estou desconfiado que as estações automáticas de Mértola e Beja foram à vida e não estão a emitir dados correctos de precipitação.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2022 às 01:04)

frederico disse:


> Para termos o Guadiana a transbordar em VRSA... o  Alqueva tem de encher e abrir comportas, e depois o Beliche, Odeleite e Chança teriam de abrir também. A última vez que vi o Guadiana a transbordar foi há cerca de 20 anos, se a memória não me falha não havia Alqueva. O evento ocorreu depois de fortes cheias em todas as ribeiras do Sul que alimentam o rio, com as barragens de Odeleite, Beliche e Chança a abrir comportas.
> 
> PS: Estou desconfiado que as estações automáticas de Mértola e Beja foram à vida e não estão a emitir dados correctos de precipitação.


Para Beja tens a estação da base aérea no ogimet para desenrascar


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

Este relatório dá uma noção do que aconteceu em 10 dias do lado espanhol nas bacias hidrográficas do Tejo e do Guadiana. 



			https://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/serviciosclimaticos/vigilancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202234.pdf


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Dez 2022 às 07:29)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A média de Portimão (Praia da Rocha) é de 73,5 mm para dezembro. Noutras situações usei dados aproximados do Portal do Clima em relação à média de precipitação em diversos locais do Algarve e Alentejo, bem como estimativas aproximadas e adaptadas ao relevo e à localização das estações.
> 3 km pode ser bastante até, numa região onde há zonas com 400 mm de média anual e, não muito longe, zonas com mais de 1000 mm de média anual.


E bom saber que a Praia da Rocha, tem um dos valores mais baixos em Portugal Continental, ainda rivaliza com o interior alentejano... 410 mm anuais, deve ser sido com valores capturados idênticos a VRSA antonio em que um 1/3 dos valores de precipitação anual é perdido, mas o IPMA diz que está tudo bem... 
Se queres acreditar nisso força... 
Quanto a Odiacexere olha se queres acreditar nisso também força.. 
Epa.. Choveu o dobro de Lagos fantástico....


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2022 às 14:18)

Boas, chuva fraca a moderada por aqui, algum nevoeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2022 às 14:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E bom saber que a Praia da Rocha, tem um dos valores mais baixos em Portugal Continental, ainda rivaliza com o interior alentejano... 410 mm anuais, deve ser sido com valores capturados idênticos a VRSA antonio em que um 1/3 dos valores de precipitação anual é perdido, mas o IPMA diz que está tudo bem...
> Se queres acreditar nisso força...
> Quanto a Odiacexere olha se queres acreditar nisso também força..
> Epa.. Choveu o dobro de Lagos fantástico....


A Praia da Rocha só tem dois anos de falhas, 1994 e 1995, não é assim tão mau


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

N_Fig disse:


> A Praia da Rocha só tem dois anos de falhas, 1994 e 1995, não é assim tão mau


A costa algarvia tem pontos de precipitação muito baixa, a Ria Formosa e as suas ilhas, a Ponta da Piedade e Ria de Alvor ou o Cabo de São Vicente e Ponta de Sagres. São locais que por vezes têm menos de 450 mm ou mesmo pouco mais de 400, mas meia dúzia de quilómetros para o interior a a precipitação sobe logo 100 mm.

O @AnDré mencionou algo importante em relação ao Guadiana. As fontes sofrem com a seca há vários anos e os aquíferos que as alimentam estão esgotados com a agricultura intensiva. O caudal do rio deve-se à precipitação perto da fronteira e dentro do nosso território.









						La sequía estrangula Las Tablas de Daimiel: “Hay un riesgo real de que el Parque desaparezca”
					

Actualmente, de casi 2.000 hectáreas de zona inundable solo 50 tienen agua, y la falta de lluvias ha acabado con el 80% de las lagunas.




					www.elespanol.com
				




Nessa região os solos continuam secos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Boa noite,
Alguma chuva ao longo da madrugada e manhã, mas durante a tarde pouco choveu e o sol ainda espreitou.
Em contrapartida, de acordo com as estações, choveu a tarde inteira em Portalegre.

O acumulado de hoje em Arronches é de *5.7mm*.
Portalegre com *21.5mm*.

Terminado o evento do Efrain, ficam os acumulados mensais das estações da zona, até ao momento:
Arronches: *340.5mm*
Esperança (Arronches): *376.2mm*
Monforte: *316.2mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo (Barbacena): *316mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa: *297.4mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *264.4mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *276.3mm*
Elvas (netatmo):* 235.8mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo):* 251.4mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *224.9mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *207.7mm*

Uma zona que esteve vários meses em seca extrema e agora está perante um mês de dezembro extremamente chuvoso. No meu caso, posso dizer que presenciei umas das piores secas e um dos meses mais chuvosos de sempre no mesmo ano.
Reportar mais de 100mm em apenas 1 dia aqui desde a terrinha, era uma coisa impensável para mim. Um evento que ficará sempre na memória e que se vai juntar ao nevão ocorrido em janeiro de 2010.

*11,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Uma zona que esteve vários meses em seca extrema e agora está perante um mês de dezembro extremamente chuvoso. No meu caso, posso dizer que presenciei* umas das piores secas e um dos meses mais chuvosos de sempre no mesmo ano.*
> Reportar mais de 100mm em apenas 1 dia aqui desde a terrinha, era uma coisa impensável para mim. Um evento que ficará sempre na memória e que se vai juntar ao nevão ocorrido em janeiro de 2010.



Nem foi a primeira vez nem será a última.

Cuidado ao usar termos como "de sempre" para descrever a percepção pessoal vinda da pequena amostra que é a nossa vida individual. Em termos climáticos este período é completamente insignificante mesmo reduzindo a conversa à nossa era climática actual.

Olhando para a história "recente" da nossa era climática, para além dos breves momentos em que temos registos, basta olhar para as marcas no território para perceber a escala de certos eventos. 100/200 anos equivale a nada.

Quando reparo na estrutura do vale do "meu" rio (Rio Ave) vejo muito claramente marcas de cheias nunca vistas na nossa história recente. A moldura do leito de cheia demonstra claramente que aconteceram eventos estrondosos não vai há "muito tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

GabKoost disse:


> Nem foi a primeira vez nem será a última.
> 
> Cuidado ao usar termos como "de sempre" para descrever a percepção pessoal vinda da pequena amostra que é a nossa vida individual. Em termos climáticos este período é completamente insignificante mesmo reduzindo a conversa à nossa era climática actual.
> 
> ...


De facto, estava apenas a referir-me à minha perceção pessoal tendo em conta aquilo que tem ocorrido ao longo destes meus 22 anos e por isso referi "no meu caso", mas também considerando os registos existentes desde que é possível. Ao longo destes anos tenho ouvido sempre histórias de familiares sobre uma ou outra cheia que galgou as pontes e que chegou a determinado local, onde eu nunca imaginaria. Posto isto, não foi nada que nunca tivesse acontecido, mas também não é comum. E sim, acredito que sempre tenham ocorridos situações de cheias semelhantes ou até bem piores, tal como as secas, porque tudo isto faz parte da natureza.
No entanto, o principal objetivo dessa frase era evidenciar os extremos bastante significativos relativos a precipitação que marcaram este ano, visto que tivemos uma seca extrema durante vários meses e agora regista-se um acumulado mensal impressionante para esta zona e em poucos dias.

Acumulado anual de janeiro a setembro: 160mm
Dezembro: 340mm (mais de 50% do acumulado anual normal)

*303mm* de 9 a 14 de dezembro.

Pode já ter acontecido, mas poucas vezes certamente. Um evento excecional que infelizmente deixou grandes marcas, incluindo no património histórico:
Fronteira: Ponte da Ribeira Grande destruída pela força das águas​


----------



## GabKoost (18 Dez 2022 às 23:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Pode já ter acontecido, mas poucas vezes certamente. Um evento excecional que infelizmente deixou grandes marcas, incluindo no património histórico:
> Fronteira: Ponte da Ribeira Grande destruída pela força das águas​


Compreendo o ponto de vista pessoal.

Mas este é exactamente um tipo de visão das coisas que quanto a mim  devemos evitar precisamente pelos motivos que assinalei.

Dizes que não são eventos comuns. Mas se olharmos aos últimos 2000 anos, período temporal que não deixa de ser curto pois o Holoceno começa há quase 12.000 anos atrás, casos destes ou piores são às centenas.

O que nós achamos "raro" e "incomum" passa a ser absolutamente comum , repetitivo, verificável no território e até previsível, assim que nos afastamos das limitações da perspetiva humana individual e aceitamos ver as coisas numa perspetiva um pouco mais abrangente. 

Apenas há umas meras décadas atrás encontramos registos de tragédias localizadas bem piores que estas. Por exemplo, em Lisboa em 1967. Se formos buscar eventos localizados como estes (porque na verdade é um evento restrito a uma pequena região de um pequeno país), teremos eventos "recorde" desde que temos registos todos os anos um pouco por todo o lado.

Se fores ao Porto ou a Ponte de Lima encontras edifícios com marcas de cheias absolutamente descomunais apenas no século passado:





Tu mesmo admites que a tua família já presenciou eventos destes antes. Imagina então a quantidade de cheias e dias de precipitação extrema que ocorreram ao longo dos séculos e milénios.

Certamente que depois de considerares isso não poderás referir-te ás mesmas como eventos raros tendo em conta que estas ocorrências estão inseridas em padrões climáticos que tem de ser analisados e julgados ao longo de vários séculos / milénios e não através das lentes de uma ou duas gerações.

É verdade que podemos todos aqui presentes vir a morrer sem ver outro cenário idêntico no Alentejo. Contudo, em 1997 existiu um semelhante, também ele localizado. Se não vier a ocorrer, o que dizer sobre eles? Que são ocorrências incomuns? Ou que por outro lado são episódios que sempre aconteceram e que vão voltar a sê-lo mais tarde ou mais cedo?

Eu cá continuaria a não construir em leitos de cheia, mesmo no Alentejo, precisamente porque sei perfeitamente que um dia alguém há de ir no enxurro se continuarmos a olhar para estes fenómenos como uma anormalidade.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2022 às 01:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Compreendo o ponto de vista pessoal.
> 
> Mas este é exactamente um tipo de visão das coisas que quanto a mim  devemos evitar precisamente pelos motivos que assinalei.
> 
> ...


São situações que acontecem com menos frequência, mas o risco das mesmas ocorrerem está sempre presente. Aquilo que se deve é estar preparado para enfrentar este tipo de episódios e lá está, não construir em leito de cheia. A água tem de passar por algum lado e vai acabar sempre por ir buscar aquilo que é dela. Felizmente que no caso de Lisboa, a situação não foi tão má como em 1967 porque muita coisa foi melhorada desde então certamente. Em relação a 1997, esta zona não foi tão afetada, mas aqui ao lado, em Badajoz, foi um desastre.
Nenhuma região está livre destes episódios e aquelas onde o tempo mais seco predomina às vezes ainda é pior, como é o caso do Alentejo e também do Algarve, porque pensa-se que nunca vai acontecer e depois quando menos se espera, a água leva tudo pela frente. As caraterísticas do clima que domina nestas regiões assim o ditam e devia-se reconhecer isso, mas não é o caso em muitas situações. 
Peço desculpa pelo off topic.


----------



## Sulman (19 Dez 2022 às 15:43)

Arraiolos com 15º e céu bastante nublado, mas sem chuva até ao momento. 
Pela evolução do radar, penso que não iremos ter tanta chuva como nos anteriores eventos nas próximas 24h. Verifico também que o Radar de Loulé continua com problemas, estando a gerar bastantes ecos.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Boas,
0mm por aqui, não havia qualquer motivo para avisos meteorológicos hoje, pois a chuva só chega de madrugada aqui ao interior.
Está uma noite " amena" para fim de Dezembro, 12°c de momento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2022 às 01:38)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia de céu nublado, começa a chover por aqui com alguma intensidade. 

Ainda em relação às cheias da semana passada, fiz a viagem entre Arronches e Elvas e foi possível verificar onde os cursos de água chegaram, pois havia areia, lama e pedras acumuladas em diversos locais. Foram mesmo atingidos caudais impressionantes. De acordo com a estação hidrométrica, a ribeira de Algalé chegou quase aos 3 metros na madrugada de dia 13, mas depois deixou de reportar dados corretos. O Rio Caia atingiu o pico durante a manhã, portanto, a ribeira terá superado esse valor.

A temperatura com a chegada da precipitação subiu um pouco. Estão *14,1ºC*.
*0.6mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2022 às 02:52)

Vários relâmpagos para S/SW e vão-se ouvindo trovões também, desta é que não esperava.   
Cá está ela:






Chove com bastante intensidade. *6.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2022 às 04:00)

Boas, vai chovendo certinho por aqui, mas nada de muito forte. Veremos o que a noite reserva, o GFS dá uma bela chuvada para o início do dia. Penso que cheguei a ouvir um trovão ou dois também a dada altura, coisa muito longe.

13.6ºC com 5.2mm acumulados e vento moderado de SSE.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

Grande carga por Arronches há 2 minutos. Forte trovão agora mesmo.

EDIT(5h13): trovoada novamente, desta vez mais perto.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2022 às 06:19)

Tem estado a chover bastante por Arronches e tal como já foi reportado, há cerca de 1 hora (depois das 5h) houve novamente trovoada. De acordo com os registos do IPMA passou mais perto do que aquela que reportei perto das 3h e de facto, era mais audível.

Acumulado de *26.2mm*, *12.6mm* na última hora.  Eu a pensar que o GFS estava a exagerar, mas pelos vistos vai ser o mais próximo da realidade.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Dez 2022 às 06:30)

Começa a chuva por aqui, com 3-5min de grande intensidade… uma valente carga de água!..


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2022 às 07:49)

Bela chuvada por aqui


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

Trovoada algures nas imediações de Loulé...
Chove moderado


----------



## Sulman (20 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Madrugada de bastante chuva em Arraiolos, principalmente a partir das 3h.  A Estação Meteoalentejo regista 7.5mm, mas está com problemas, e foi claramente mais.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Ponte de Sôr (aeródromo) com 30,3mm acumulados das 9h às 10h.
A estação do meteoalentejo nessa localidade segue com *68,4mm* hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2022 às 12:17)

Boas, choveu bem pelas 5 da manhã, mas não chegou bem ao que os modelos previam. 19.4mm totais por aqui, nada mau. Um trovão durante a madrugada mas não passou disso.

Agora 15.2ºC com vento moderado de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2022 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada algures nas imediações de Loulé...
> Chove moderado


Por aqui, ainda ouvi dois trovões por essa hora. O acumulado ficou nos 6 mm.


----------



## Walker (20 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

A minha alma está parva, os regatos já correm!!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2022 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,
Madrugada com muita chuva e acompanhada por trovoada em alguns momentos. De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas em menos quantidade. Tarde agradável com sol e muitas nuvens. 
Assim vai o Rio Caia:










O acumulado de hoje é de *29.1mm*. 
Dezembro - *370mm*
2022 - *823mm

17,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2022 às 16:19)

Walker disse:


> A minha alma está parva, os regatos já correm!!


É sinal que os solos vão encharcando! 
Faz falta agora um evento mais robusto na zona para equilibrar as coisas. Corre-se o risco de amanhã ou depois deixar de chover e ficar o déficit...de resto isso é transversal a muitas zonas do sul ainda.


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2022 às 18:14)

Walker disse:


> A minha alma está parva, os regatos já correm!!


Vinha exactamente falar sobre isso.
Todas as ribeiras estão a correr! A da Estação de Ourique está a uns 40cm de tocar na ponte, a do Cotovio/rio Sado também vai bem cheia... que maravilha!

Hoje tem chovido mesmo muito bem. De manhã apanhei um autêntico diluvio entre Ourique e Garvão, a 60km/h, não se via nada, imensa água na estrada. Uma boa chuvada mesmo!


----------



## Walker (20 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

vamm disse:


> Vinha exactamente falar sobre isso.
> Todas as ribeiras estão a correr! A da Estação de Ourique está a uns 40cm de tocar na ponte, a do Cotovio/rio Sado também vai bem cheia... que maravilha!
> 
> Hoje tem chovido mesmo muito bem. De manhã apanhei um autêntico diluvio entre Ourique e Garvão, a 60km/h, não se via nada, imensa água na estrada. Uma boa chuvada mesmo!


Estava curioso de saber, exatamente como estaria no rio Sado, suspeitava que seria também bom, para o que temos apanhado!


----------



## tonítruo (20 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> O acumulado de hoje é de *29.1mm*.
> Dezembro - *370mm*


Que brutalidade de acumulado, não fazia ideia de que o Alto Alentejo virava floresta tropical em dezembro


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Por aqui, esteve nevoeiro cerrado, um fenómeno raro , agora mais junto à Ria Formosa, mas não vi a Floripes a vaguear na baixa.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

tonítruo disse:


> Que brutalidade de acumulado, não fazia ideia de que o Alto Alentejo virava floresta tropical em dezembro


Tenho um livro de um professor de Cambridge sobre os países do Sul da Europa e ele chama às planícies alentejanas e espanholas do Sul uma *savana *europeia. No livro menciona as grandes cheias do século XIX e compila dados dos registos de Gibraltar para especular que a precipitação média tem caído desde o século XIX e que a região foi mais chuvosa na mini-idade do Gelo entre a Idade Média e o século XIX.

O alagamento é comum no Alentejo nesta época do ano mesmo em anos hidrológicos normais e é importante em alguns ecossistemas, como as charcas da região sudoeste (concelho de Odemira), em vias de desaparecer devido à seca e agricultura intensiva, ou o montado de carvalho do distrito de Portalegre. Estes picos em Dezembro de 200, 300 ou 400 mm ocorrem geralmente de 10 em 10 anos, mais coisa menos coisa. Recordo no Algarve... Dezembro de 1989, + de 300 mm, Dezembro de 1992, cerca de 400 mm, Dezembro de 2009, cerca de 300 mm...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2022 às 23:40)

tonítruo disse:


> Que brutalidade de acumulado, não fazia ideia de que o Alto Alentejo virava floresta tropical em dezembro


Não sabias que era uma floresta tropical, o @joralentejano já mostrou várias imagens de hipopótamos (Oliveiras com forma de hipopótamo) no Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

tonítruo disse:


> Que brutalidade de acumulado, não fazia ideia de que o Alto Alentejo virava floresta tropical em dezembro


Nem eu, para mim era impensável tal acumulado nesta zona, mais parece que temos aqui uma cordilheira. Está a serra de S. Mamede, mas em Arronches já não existe qualquer efeito orográfico. E o mais incrível nesta situação é o facto de terem sido atingidos os 300mm (303mm) em apenas 5 dias (de 9 a 14 de dezembro), tal como já referi num post.
Portalegre já superou a marca dos 300mm mensais, por exemplo, em março de 2013 e de 2018, mas foram melhor distribuídos.
Ninguém diria que até setembro mais parecia que estava no deserto. 



frederico disse:


> Tenho um livro de um professor de Cambridge sobre os países do Sul da Europa e ele chama às planícies alentejanas e espanholas do Sul uma *savana *europeia. No livro menciona as grandes cheias do século XIX e compila dados dos registos de Gibraltar para especular que a precipitação média tem caído desde o século XIX e que a região foi mais chuvosa na mini-idade do Gelo entre a Idade Média e o século XIX.
> 
> O alagamento é comum no Alentejo nesta época do ano mesmo em anos hidrológicos normais e é importante em alguns ecossistemas, como as charcas da região sudoeste (concelho de Odemira), em vias de desaparecer devido à seca e agricultura intensiva, ou o montado de carvalho do distrito de Portalegre. Estes picos em Dezembro de 200, 300 ou 400 mm ocorrem geralmente de 10 em 10 anos, mais coisa menos coisa. Recordo no Algarve... Dezembro de 1989, + de 300 mm, Dezembro de 1992, cerca de 400 mm, Dezembro de 2009, cerca de 300 mm...


A partir do final de maio/início de junho, quando a erva dos campos começa a secar, quando vou para determinados locais no meio do campo, penso várias vezes que mais parece a savana.  Claro que o ecossistema não tem nada a ver, mas em termos paisagísticos tem parecenças. No Baixo Alentejo há zonas onde isso ainda é mais evidente, para os lados de Mértola ou Castro Verde, por exemplo. 
Os carvalhos foram uma das árvores que sofreu bastante com a seca este ano, a meio do verão mais parecia que já se estava no outono, pois raras eram as folhas verdes, ainda nunca tinha visto nada do género. Aqui em Arronches não há, mas no caminho para Portalegre e mais perto da cidade, há uma zona onde há vários e isso era evidente.


algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sabias que era uma floresta tropical, o @joralentejano já mostrou várias imagens de hipopótamos (Oliveiras com forma de hipopótamo) no Alentejo.


Agora o que não falta é água aí pelos campos para os hipopótamos. 
__________________________________
Inesperadamente ainda voltou a chover um pouco antes da meia noite. O dia terminou assim com *29.7mm*.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2022 às 00:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Madrugada com muita chuva e acompanhada por trovoada em alguns momentos. De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas em menos quantidade. Tarde agradável com sol e muitas nuvens.
> Assim vai o Rio Caia:
> 
> ...


É altamente provável que chegues aos 400 até dia 31. Mais difícil será o total anual chegar aos 900 mas ainda é possível.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2022 às 01:20)

frederico disse:


> É altamente provável que chegues aos 400 até dia 31. Mais difícil será o total anual chegar aos 900 mas ainda é possível.


Ainda não se sabe ao certo o que iremos ter depois do natal, pois até ao momento apenas o GFS coloca acumulados significativos na última semana do mês. Vamos ver!
__________________
Na freguesia de Esperança, a estação segue com *406.4mm*. Neste caso, já existe efeito orográfico. Incrível!

Novo aguaceiro há pouco que acumulou* 0.6mm*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

joralentejano disse:


> *Agora o que não falta é água aí pelos campos para os hipopótamos.*


Afinal, mais a baixo vão ter um Santuário de Elefantes

‘Santuário de Elefantes’ em Vila Viçosa e Alandroal? Só depois de haver uma legislação especifica​








						‘Santuário de Elefantes’ em Vila Viçosa e Alandroal? Só depois de haver uma legislação especifica
					

Nos últimos dias veio a público a informação de que em breve poderá ser instalado um “Santuário de Elefantes” nos concelhos de Vila Viçosa e Alandroa




					odigital.sapo.pt
				




Se fosse hipopótamos ia pedir direitos de autor. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boas, por aqui, dia com algum sol, alguma neblina e humidade elevada, nem seca a rua.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2022 às 19:59)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, o outono astronómico despede-se com um dia de céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos. Felizmente foi um outono completamente diferente daquilo que as previsões sazonais apontavam. Vamos ver o que o inverno reserva. 
*1mm* acumulado hoje.

Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min:* 13,1ºC*

A noite mais longa do ano segue calma e estão *13,3ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Ao que tudo indica a torneira vai mesmo fechar...resta saber até quando.
Curiosamente este período chuvoso entrou ainda nas contas do Outono. 
O Inverno ainda está para ver mas não tenho grandes esperanças..
Agora é para secar a roupa se bem que continua muita humidade com neblinas e nevoeiros matinais. A temperatura essa está muito amena nos 19°c/20°c. A ver se aparece algum vento nos próximos dias para arejar um pouco!


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Ao que tudo indica a torneira vai mesmo fechar...resta saber até quando.
> Curiosamente este período chuvoso entrou ainda nas contas do Outono.
> O Inverno ainda está para ver mas não tenho grandes esperanças..
> Agora é para secar a roupa se bem que continua muita humidade com neblinas e nevoeiros matinais. A temperatura essa está muito amena nos 19°c/20°c. A ver se aparece algum vento nos próximos dias para arejar um pouco!


Está previsto alguma chuva nos próximos 10 dias para o sul do País e Loulé até será onde poderá cair mais.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2022 às 14:50)

LMMS disse:


> Está previsto alguma chuva nos próximos 10 dias para o sul do País e Loulé até será onde poderá cair mais.


O que estão previstos são aguaceiros e já com uma clara influência anti-ciclónica daí que nem se sabe ao certo onde caírão e se vão mesmo ocorrer.
Para mim a nível do que consideramos tempo instável e chuvoso é descartável. Ainda existe ali uma ínfima hipótese para o dia 25 que pode virar chuvoso mas tem vindo a perder expressão.
Após isso condições anti-ciclónicas definitivas já a partir de dia 26. Não vale a pena grande floreado quanto a isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia enfadonho, com pouca variação térmica com 12,7°c atuais, encoberto, e de vez em quando lá vai caindo um chuvisco ou outro...


----------



## talingas (22 Dez 2022 às 15:26)

Mais um dia de morrinha intermitente... Temperatura estável variando apenas entre os 12 e os 13°C... 12,7°C actuais. 1,3mm acumulados, semelhante ao dia de ontem...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

Agora que já terminou o meu bloqueio aproveito para dizer que com os últimos eventos o acumulado em Serpa é apenas de 104mm, uma miseria comparativamente com o Alto Alentejo e a partir de agora a torneira fecha definitivamente (domingo podem cair umas pingas mas nada de relevante)


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2022 às 17:30)

Á pouco na serra de S.Mamede, junto a uma pequena fonte ( conhecida como a fonte da raposa), a cerca de 850m de altitude, alguma neblina e chuvisco.
Escusado será dizer, que num instante enchi 3 garrafões.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

Boas,
Por Arronches, estes últimos dias têm sido marcados por céu muito nublado. Já em Portalegre, ontem estive por lá durante a tarde e tal como foi referido em posts anteriores, a morrinha marcou presença em diversos períodos. A EMA acumulou *2.6mm*. Típicos dias em que apenas as zonas de serra retêm alguma precipitação.
Temperaturas amenas, o que não é de admirar com o fluxo de Sul/Sudoeste, e assim deverão continuar.

Máx: *17,0ºC*
Min: *11,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *11,6ºC. 

Desejo um Feliz Natal para todos os membros e visitantes do fórum! *


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e ameno.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 11.5ºC

Vai para aqui, uma party disco cigano, faz concorrência à LICK ou à KISS.


----------



## Illicitus (25 Dez 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Hoje relato de Milfontes. A manhã começou com chuva consistente. 13mm acumulados numa estação do wunderground.

Estou curioso com uma estação na Abela que marca 89mm. Será que é hoje que Alvalade e arredores recebe o seu presente de Natal?


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2022 às 09:31)

Estou em Grândola e a ver tudo a passar ao lado de raspão  a maldição de Setúbal city chegou aqui


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Por aqui está uma manhã de Natal espetacular ! Ameno e aquela humidade que escorre pelos carros e paredes! O sol vai aparecendo.
Em princípio não chegará cá chuva consistente.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2022 às 10:35)

Boas,
Por aqui parece que ficou de "noite", chove bem neste momento.
Bom Natal a todos .


----------



## tonítruo (25 Dez 2022 às 10:56)

Por Albufeira, uma noite com uma mínima absurda para esta altura do ano de *17*ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

miguel disse:


> Estou em Grândola e a ver tudo a passar ao lado de raspão  a maldição de Setúbal city chegou aqui


Já é mais parecido com isto, onde tu estás a maldição acontece. 



tonítruo disse:


> Por Albufeira, uma noite com uma mínima absurda para esta altura do ano de *17*ºC


Na baixa de Albufeira, deve andar as Mães Natal todas em bikini. 

Por aqui, está calor mas uma humidade tremenda.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2022 às 15:37)

Boas,
Muita chuva nas últimas horas da manhã por Arronches. Mais um evento a surpreender com acumulados bem mais elevados do que aquilo que as previsões indicavam.

Acumulado de *22.2mm *hoje, até ao momento.
*394mm* mensais.

Continuação de um bom dia de natal!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2022 às 15:53)

Aguaceiro forte, mas breve há cerca de 10 minutos, pouco depois do meu último post. Acumulado subiu para* 23.7mm *e o vento também aumentou de intensidade durante a sua passagem.
Entretanto enorme escuridão para Sul:


----------



## redragon (25 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Aqui por Elvas o acumulado de hoje vai com 13.3mm


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 19:50)

Algumas EMA's acumularam hoje, até às 19:30 aproximadamente:

7,7 mm Avis
3,7 mm Alcácer
9,4 mm Évora C.C.
3,9 mm Alvalade
12,2 mm Elvas 19:20
1,2 mm Castro Verde
1,1 mm Aljezur
1,6 mm Fóia


----------



## Walker (25 Dez 2022 às 19:52)

Boas por aqui a cair uma chuvinha certinha, faz uns 15 minutos! Em aproximação umas células a sul, ainda no mar, com actividade eléctrica, interessante, não estava a espera!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Alguns chuviscos nas últimas horas, mas sem acumular. De momento, tudo calmo e já não deve chover muito mais. 
Outra cheia no Rio Caia hoje:














Pequeno ribeiro:





A ponte que mais sofreu com as cheias do dia 13 e que está encerrada por tempo indeterminado:





Estragos continuam bem evidentes. Há muito para arranjar nos próximos tempos...









*23.7mm *acumulados. 

*12,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2022 às 21:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Alguns chuviscos nas últimas horas, mas sem acumular. De momento, tudo calmo e já não deve chover muito mais.
> Outra cheia no Rio Caia hoje:


A barragem do Caia vai mesmo encher à força


----------



## Luis Martins (25 Dez 2022 às 21:45)

De facto será interessante ver a barragem do Caia a descarregar . A água vai direitinha para o Alqueva!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2022 às 00:55)

Ainda voltou a chover, pois formou-se uma pequena linha em terra. O dia terminou assim com um acumulado de *27.3mm*.

Dezembro soma *399mm*.  Inacreditável!
*422.7mm* na freguesia de Esperança.
*370mm* em Monforte.

A EMA de Portalegre ultrapassou hoje os 300mm.

Os resultados destes acumulados que esta zona poucas vezes vê, estão à vista. Basta chover um pouco para o Rio Caia ter logo caudal de cheia e pequenos cursos de água que, por norma, são apenas de escorrência, correm há vários dias. Hoje até água a brotar no alcatrão vi. Está tudo mais que saturado.

Neste momento estão *11,7ºC* e já se vão vendo estrelas no céu.


----------



## ze_rega (26 Dez 2022 às 04:40)

Trovoada visível a oeste daqui, em aproximação ao continente. Pelo radar e pelo que dá pra ver vem forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2022 às 12:58)

Nos Algarves, está um sol maravilhoso e uma temperatura de Primavera.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos Algarves, está um sol maravilhoso e uma temperatura de Primavera.


Boas,
Por aqui também, já não via o céu limpo há um bom tempo, bom para para manter o bronze em dia .


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2022 às 15:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos Algarves, está um sol maravilhoso e uma temperatura de Primavera.


Epah isto está demais ! Ando de t-shirt!
Os plátanos e as figueiras estão a abrolhar nas pontas. Algumas árvores de folha caduca estão mesmo totalmente verdes! Tudo normal portanto...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Epah isto está demais ! Ando de t-shirt!
> Os plátanos e as figueiras estão a abrolhar nas pontas. Algumas árvores de folha caduca estão mesmo totalmente verdes! Tudo normal portanto...


Com temperaturas a rondarem os 20°c ou ultrapassar, como amanhã, que pode chegar aos 23°c em vários pontos do Algarve, vais continuar a andar de t-shirt.
Nem aqui tem estado qualquer frio, hoje a máxima deve ter rondado os 16°c.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

ze_rega disse:


> Trovoada visível a oeste daqui, em aproximação ao continente. Pelo radar e pelo que dá pra ver vem forte.


Foi bem recebida aqui na Região Litoral Centro, zona da AML.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Dez 2022 às 18:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Epah isto está demais ! Ando de t-shirt!
> Os plátanos e as figueiras estão a abrolhar nas pontas. Algumas árvores de folha caduca estão mesmo totalmente verdes! Tudo normal portanto...


Aqui igual... onde faz falta nao chove é demais


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e bastante ameno para a época do ano.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

Boa noite,
Por cá, dia com muito sol e bastante agradável. Apenas algumas nuvens altas presentes. Durante a manhã, foi possível ver as bigornas das células que atingiram a zona de Lisboa no horizonte.
Pela Barragem do Caia durante a tarde, vento praticamente nulo e um grande espelho de água.










Final de dia:









Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC

10,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2022 às 12:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de Verão com 22.6°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2022 às 14:00)

Hoje a estação de Aljezur está a fazer o pleno, registou os extremos de temperatura de toda a rede IPMA.
Sempre fascinante o comportamento térmico daquela várzea, impressionante.
Minima: *3,0ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC*


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2022 às 15:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de Verão com 22.6°C.


Em 1988 tivemos 24 graus em Faro, em Dezembro.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2022 às 15:44)

Ainda assim, há um ano estava mais calor:


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim, há um ano estava mais calor:
> 
> Ver anexo 3686


Estas temperaturas foram históricas para o mês de dezembro, o que é extraordinário, tendo em conta que não foram no início do mês (Primeiros dias de dezembro será mais fácil ter estas temperaturas que praticamente em janeiro).


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Foi a passagem de ano do ano passado, á meia noite havia estações com 20°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

Boas, aqui ficam os registos de hoje:

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC

Quase de certeza, que foi a máxima mais alta que registei em Dezembro desde 2007.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2022 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, dia de céu limpo, algumas poeiras e ambiente ameno. Estive na zona de Elvas, mais concretamente junto ao rio Guadiana, e andava-se bem sem casaco. 
Ficam uns registos desde a Ajuda, entre Elvas e Olivença (Espanha):

















Elvas ao longe:





Máx: *17,8ºC*
Min: *5,8ºC*

Neste momento estão* 8,1ºC* e vai-se formando nevoeiro em zonas mais baixas, junto aos cursos de água.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui, dia de céu limpo, algumas poeiras e ambiente ameno. Estive na zona de Elvas, mais concretamente junto ao rio Guadiana, e andava-se bem sem casaco.
> Ficam uns registos desde a Ajuda, entre Elvas e Olivença (Espanha):
> 
> ...


Tudo tão verde; parece a Irlanda


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Tudo tão verde; parece a Irlanda


Falta as vacas


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje a estação de Aljezur está a fazer o pleno, registou os extremos de temperatura de toda a rede IPMA.
> Sempre fascinante o comportamento térmico daquela várzea, impressionante.
> Minima: *3,0ºC*
> Máxima: *25,5ºC*


Odemira 
Mínima: 4,5°C
Máxima: 24,5°C


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2022 às 11:17)

Boas,
Parece que as zonas mais baixas estão com nevoeiro e temperaturas mais baixas, por aqui sigo com céu limpo, mas já vão aparecendo nuvens altas, e temperatura a rondar os 14°c.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 12:42)

Bom dia,
A inversão e o nevoeiro hoje lá deram um cheirinho a inverno. Refrescou bem e o nevoeiro persistiu toda a manhã.










Apenas se está a dissipar agora:





A mínima foi de *4,5ºC*.

Neste momento estão *11,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> A inversão e o nevoeiro hoje lá deram um cheirinho a inverno. Refrescou bem e o nevoeiro persistiu toda a manhã.
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Jorge,

Há registos da cascata do Pego do Inferno, aí no teu concelho ?
Com um acumulado mensal tão brutal deve estar fenomenal.
Obrigado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Há registos da cascata do Pego do Inferno, aí no teu concelho ?
> Com um acumulado mensal tão brutal deve estar fenomenal.
> Obrigado.


Boas Jonas,
Deixo aqui este registo feito no dia 13 de dezembro, quando ocorreram as grandes cheias.


A ver se dou um saltinho por lá quando houver disponibilidade.
___________________________________
O nevoeiro dissipou-se, mas durante a tarde o céu foi ficando mais nublado por nuvens altas. Dia mais fresco em relação aos últimos dias, uma vez que o sol pouco apareceu.
Ribeira de Arronches hoje, já com o caudal normal e água limpa. Em alguns locais está irreconhecível, onde havia pegos profundos, neste momento só há pedras.






Máxima de *14,4ºC*.

*12,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2022 às 10:03)

Boas,
Hoje é o nevoeiro cerrado que marca presença aqui... Alguma chuva fraca/ chuvisco durante a madrugada, e não deve passar muito disto ao longo do dia ...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2022 às 14:55)

Caiu uma chuva um pouco mais intensa á pouco, da qual não contava, salvo alguma surpresa, não deverá chover mais este ano por aqui... Dezembro acaba por ser bem chuvoso, com mais de 300mm, muito bom, mas já houve situações similares, portanto nada de anormal e o ano acabou por ficar mais ou menos dentro da normalidade, os últimos 4 meses do ano salvaram isto.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Boa tarde,
Por Arronches, alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada e manhã. Tarde com muitas nuvens, mas o sol tem espreitado. 
O acumulado de hoje é de *3.9mm*. 

O acumulado mensal aqui em Arronches é de *403.5mm*. 

Outros acumulados mensais nas redondezas:
Esperança (Arronches): *427.8mm*
Monforte: *375.9mm*
Camping Puro Alentejo (Barbacena): *347.5mm*
Portalegre: *327.5mm*
S. Vicente e Ventosa (entre Arronches e Elvas): *326.4mm*
Elvas (netatmo):* 261mm*
Campo Maior (netatmo): *241.1mm

15,9ºC *atuais.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Dezembro acaba por ser bem chuvoso, com mais de 300mm, muito bom, mas já houve situações similares, portanto nada de anormal


É normal registarem-se mais de 300 mm em Portalegre? 
Desde 1995 que a estação de Portalegre (IPMA) não ultrapassava os 300 mm em Dezembro. De resto só encontro registos semelhantes em 1989, 1981, 1979 e 1958.
Não é inédito, mas daí a ser normal ainda vai um grande passo.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2022 às 22:58)

TiagoLC disse:


> É normal registarem-se mais de 300 mm em Portalegre?
> Desde 1995 que a estação de Portalegre (IPMA) não ultrapassava os 300 mm em Dezembro. De resto só encontro registos semelhantes em 1989, 1981, 1979 e 1958.
> Não é inédito, mas daí a ser normal ainda vai um grande passo.


Não falei especificamente de Dezembro, normal, normal não é, mas também não é de todo inédito, por exemplo Março de 2013 e de 2018 também tiveram mais de 300mm, certamente que já houve  outras situações também....
Mais notável foram certamente os acumulados de mais de 400mm em alguns locais do Alto Alentejo em zonas mais baixas, do que propriamente em Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,
Penúltimo dia de 2022 com algumas nuvens altas, sol e temperatura agradável.
Final de dia com algumas cores:









Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min: *11,5ºC*

2022 despede-se com *856.8mm*, depois de 8 meses em que o acumulado anual foi de apenas 160mm.

*14,4ºC *atuais.


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

Boa tarde. A reportar desde Olhão.
Último dia do ano com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de E. Votos de um excelente ano de 2023 para todos!
Panorâmica a Sul:


----------



## tonítruo (31 Dez 2022 às 17:07)

Aguaceiro fraco por Albufeira , o radar de Loulé está a "inventar" ecos mas ao menos está a registar os verdadeiros


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2022 às 17:59)

Geopower disse:


> Boa tarde. A reportar desde Olhão.
> Último dia do ano com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de E. Votos de um excelente ano de 2023 para todos!
> Panorâmica a Sul:
> Ver anexo 3735


Bastou dizeres que estava céu pouco nublado para ficar logo nublado.   

Daí, tens uma bela vista panorâmica para o fogo-de-artifício mais logo.  Boa estadia em terras olhanenses.



tonítruo disse:


> Aguaceiro fraco por Albufeira , o radar de Loulé está a "inventar" ecos mas ao menos está a registar os verdadeiros


O radar já está a preparar a passagem de ano, já está todo maluco. 

Manhã com sol e tarde mais nublada.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC

Bom 2023 para todos, com muita saúde e bons eventos meteorológicos para o Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2022 às 19:44)

Boas,
Ainda pingou a meio da tarde, a finalizar o ano.
 Salvo alguma surpresa até á meia noite, 2022, despede-se com *905mm.*
Boas entradas a todos.


----------

